# Interview advice (merged)



## Jug

Hi All,

I had my testing yesturday and I thought that I‘d bring forward my experience for others to draw on. To put it into context, I‘m applying as a DEO with an Electrical Eng. degree and 5 yrs private sector experience.

The aptitude test was easy enough. Split into three sections: vocab/word assoc., spacial, and math. I would practice some spacial questions before hand just to get a problem solving strategy going...cause they can be tricky. The math is easy enough, but you may want to practice your fraction math and basic relationship solving skills.

The interview...not much to say here. Be yourself and you‘ll get through fine. I believe that if you finish the worksheet sample questions from the recruiting site, then you will be ok.

The physical...normal stuff...nothing to worry about.

Overall, I think I‘m in. I passed everything but do have some stuff for my family doctor to sign off on.

I hope this helps those of you who are getting ready for this. Don‘t sweat it...you‘ll do fine.

Cheers...


----------



## patrick666

I have my interview/medical/physical this thursday (31st) and was wondering if you knew how long does it takes to get into basic after you‘ve completed the testing process, and would wearing a suit be too formal? I don‘t have any other "interview worthy" clothing so. Thanks.

- Patrick


----------



## Jug

I don‘t really know how long between interview and basic is...in general. For my case, my interview was Oct.21 and they told me that I‘d be in basic in January...so about three months. Yours might be longer or shorter depending on how desperate they are for your skill set.

As for the interview...treat it like any other. Wear a suit. Look professional. This is the way to go for any interview. You probably get away with a shirt and tie, but for me this does not send the appropriate message.

Good luck.


----------



## patrick666

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. This is serious, so dress serious sorta thing hehe.

Thanks again. I‘m sure everything will go smoothly.

I‘ll post how it goes when I get back.

- Patrick


----------



## MethylSilane

Out of curiosity, did anybody bring a resume with them?


----------



## Jug

Yes..bring your own copy for reference.


----------



## MethylSilane

Thanks for that, Jug.  

I had my interview this afternoon and everything went well, I think.  

To echo Jug‘s original advice, fill out that worksheet.  Know thineself...


----------



## Jug

Definatly know yourself and what your career objectives are. 

Know why you are there and why this career path lines up with your objective. Just going into the military because you think its cool is not a good objective.

Don‘t just go in there and think you can wing it, because it will show through in the interview. Know every aspect of your resume and be prepared to talk to each point.


----------



## ninty9

And i‘m assuming this goes for both regular and reserve?


----------



## MethylSilane

Yes -- I‘ve applied to be a DEO Reserve officer, and I think the interview is the same for both regular and reserve.

I would suggest if you are applying to the reserves that you be able to explain why you made that particular choice...


----------



## Greeny

I am preparing for my interview and i was wondering if its really a possiblity to fail it?
And is their anything i should know about what i might be asked besides whats listed on the "Preparing For Your Interview" paper.


----------



## Dacier

I did the interview in October.  
Dress well, be yourself, and tell the truth.

Their only trying to find out if your crazy or not, truly there is nothing to worry about.  I think my interview was about twenty minutes.  

I was asked about my education, and work history and how do I feel about people who are different.  

Don‘t worry about it.


----------



## Jug

Yup...you can fail it.

If you lie...you‘ll fail.

If you tell them about some fetish involving a chicken, duck-tape and a road flare...you‘ll fail.

But if you‘re a sane normal person who is honest and up front then you‘ll do fine.


----------



## MethylSilane

My advice would be to know yourself.  Think about what you want to do and why.  Think about what you may be asked to do, and if you could do it.

Other than that, don‘t sweat it.  Be yourself, but KNOW yourself.

Filling out that worksheet they gave you is a great place to start.


----------



## stivic923

Hey fellas..

Could any of you guys remember what it was like at those testing days?
Im just wanting to know what I can do to prepare myself


Mike


----------



## logistik

Just be yourself and be honest, and you will do fine.


----------



## stivic923

If i was to be honest and trell them upfront that i will suck at situps, will i still be fine?


----------



## Greeny

my friends brother is joining the reserves and he got like 45 push ups but only 19 sit-ups so i would think if you hit 19 you should be fine.


----------



## Illucigen

situps really arent that hard. just make sure you are doing the PROPER PSP-approved ones. 

Train on an incline, makes it way easier.

But yes, my interview was a bit more elaborate, due to it being for the ROTP program, but in general I have heard its best just to be honest, ensure you have well-researched your trade AND the training phases you will undergoe. A popular question is 

"Do you know what will happen after you enrol in the forces training wise?"

They like to see you care about your future, and arent going to join up because your parents thought it was a good idea and iwll quit week 2 of BRT/BOTP


----------



## MethylSilane

Be honest.  Fill out the little worksheet that they gave you in your application package before you go in for the interview.  For me it was a big help.

If you suck at a particular part of PT, be honest about it.  Don‘t be afraid to identify a problem, and tell them what you‘re doing to deal with it.

They asked me about my PT, and I did just that.  No problems.

As an aside, do as  *much* PT as you can before you go to basic.  You‘ll thank yourself for it later.

Good luck on the interview.


----------



## kurokaze

Hey MethylSilane, is BOTP still on for RCMI on
Thursday?  I haven‘t recieved any notices either
way.

As for the interview.. just be yourself, be honest
and open.  Be aware of current events and its
always nice to have an opinion about it, especially
if it concerns the military.  Remember full 
disclosure of your life is a MUST!  

Oh yeah, about the PT part.. Methyl‘s right too.
We‘re on the same course right now and the PT
is starting to really pick up.  The better shape 
you are in the better!


----------



## Bert

In the interview, I found the questions relatively easy and the atmosphere fairly relaxed.

I was told about the CF drug policies and asked whether I was a drinker or druggie or ever took the stuff.

The interviewer asked why I wanted to join the military, what trade I wanted, why I desired that trade, asked me a few questions about my resume and civialian skills related to the trade, and finished off asking if I had any other questions.

The medical I had previously was a "breathe and cough" with a few medical questions and history.

The CFAT testing sin‘t so bad but its nice to prepare for that kind of test.  I‘d recommend doing the government online sample tests at
 http://www.jobs.gc.ca/menu/ui_examinfo_e.htm 
 (PSAC site, Useful Info, Samle Tests) and get practiced up.  

I‘ve yet to do the fitness test.

Good luck.


----------



## nbk

Bert: When you say "breathe and cough", is that the same as "turn your head and cough"?


----------



## Bert

No, I guess in the military, you don‘t turn your head.  Somebody will snap it around for you.  The stephascope (sp) is just a cold though.

Oh yeah, for the medical, the CF Physician‘s Assistant may ask you to go to a civilian doctor/eye doctor if necessary, check you over, and to sign a form saying you are medically fit for military.  The CF Physician‘s Assitant will refer the file to the decision makers.


----------



## MethylSilane

> When you say "breathe and cough", is that the same as "turn your head and cough"?


If you‘re asking if they give the genitals a once over they don‘t.


----------



## nuforc

Hello everyone,
My file just came back from borden with my medical ok (it took 2 months) and my interview is this week, what should I expect and do they have to send my file back to Borden wich from what i understand will take another month to process?
If there is no openings for my first choice trade(291), should I prepare my interview for my second choice(215)??
Thank you


----------



## Fusaki

Here‘s some info on the interview. Its quoted from a post I made a few weeks ago over  here



> ...The second test is really an interview. You‘ll sit down with an officer and he‘ll ask you why you want to be in the military and so on. Hang out around this forum and read the news articles that people often post here. The officer will want to see that you‘re up on current events, especially ones that are concerning the CF. Where has Canada deployed soldiers? What about that would-be bomber in Afghanistan? Whats going on in the Congo? Stuff like that. Be humble, but let them know you‘re into military-type stuff. You‘ll also be asked if you‘ve done drugs, been involved with the law, or have problems getting along with people - minorities in particular. They‘ll want to know about your hobbies and MAKE SURE you‘ll be able to give examples of where you‘ve shown leadership and responsibility. Be freindly and polite, dress in business attire, and do whatever else you‘d think is good for a job interview. The most important thing is to BE HONEST!!! You‘re better off admitting that you smoked a joint at a party, rather then letting the recruiters find out for themselves. Don‘t try and fool them, because they‘re psychologists and professional brain-pickers. Don‘t try and beat them at their own game...


----------



## Dire

nuforc:

your luck that you got this far..

I handed in my app a month ago and havent even been called yet..    I also picked 291 and 215.


What type of work are you looking to get into?


----------



## nuforc

i‘m a network admin, hoping to get something in that field. i think i‘ll probably end up with 215 from what one of the recruiters told me
the whole process is very long, don‘t quit your job and don;t hesitate to call, i sure did not..good luck


----------



## Dire

yeah, I‘m also a network admin.. dont have a job since the IT industry in BC sucks   


I‘ve got my MCSE/MCSA done interconnecting Cisco Network Devices course but havent gotten my CCNA yet.. anyhow.. I think im gonna do 215 also since it‘s more field work..

good luck

I got a recruiter calling me in the next few mins since their phone system is been upgraded. I want to talk to him about switching some of my MOCs..


----------



## nuforc

i also have over 7 cert including mcse 2000 but the f.. is it worth in this economy now, i only have 7 years experience and ended going to interviews with guys with over 15 who are back on the job market, you should ask what the available positions are and please let us know 
thanx


----------



## Dire

yeah I‘am gonna ask him what MOCs are open..

I do know 291 (Comm research) is closed. I don‘t know about 215 though..


My problem is, im 20 and have no admin job experiance, so like you say, I get overpassed.


----------



## nuforc

hey everyone,
Just finished my interview today, the agent said he was giving me a favourable recommendation,is that good ???
looks i‘m heading toward sig op if i‘m lucky
291 comm serach is closed ,it might take up to a year to open fyi!


----------



## WINDWOLF

Way to go nuforc.   
It sure as sh!t beats an unfavourable one.   
Good luck & keep us posted.

Sigs?? oh well,i guess not everyone can be 031.
 
Aloha.


----------



## Dire

Congrats..

I got some good news of my own..

Finally got called to do the first step of my application..

Booked my Medical and CFAT...


----------



## deathwing5

Nice.

I‘ve got my Interview in 2-3 weeks, I need to relax a bit.  Gotta stop having so many doubts,  I love military history, I workout alot,  Not a bad character never did drugs, or alcohol. Not racist or sexist, no medical problems ‘cept eyesight.  I work hard and I‘ll feel like S*** if i dont get in.  I been wanting to be in the army long time.


----------



## kurokaze

Hey Arty and Nuforce and Dire , good luck with the tests!
The best advice I can give for the interview is
to just relax and be honest.  They aren‘t going
to give you the 3rd degree.  It‘s probably more
important to show that you are a person of 
character.

Arty, are you going Reg for Reserve?


----------



## deathwing5

Thanks for the luck!

I‘m going to Reserves, I‘m 17, I‘ve been wanting to be in the Army ever since the first time I saw a soldier back in Turkey, that was years ago.


----------



## kurokaze

> I‘m going to Reserves, I‘m 17, I‘ve been wanting to be in the Army ever since the first time I saw a soldier back in Turkey, that was years ago.


Interesting, what made you decide to go Artillery?


----------



## deathwing5

I picked up a pamphlet in school, Arty was the only one they had. I thought arty was all they had at Moss Park, so I went on the day that they‘re there. Talked to the Peeps, and got application.  So thinking Infantry would be at another armoury, i decided to go for arty. I didnt know much.  When it came to deciding what I wanted after CFAT, they told me I could join infantry at moss park.  But since i‘d already gone through everything for arty, i decided to stick to it.  But I intend to transfer to infantry hopefully in 1 or 2 years. Maybe a bit of cross training?


----------



## kurokaze

> I picked up a pamphlet in school, Arty was the only one they had. I thought arty was all they had at Moss Park, so I went on the day that they‘re there. Talked to the Peeps, and got application. So thinking Infantry would be at another armoury, i decided to go for arty. I didnt know much. When it came to deciding what I wanted after CFAT, they told me I could join infantry at moss park. But since i‘d already gone through everything for arty, i decided to stick to it. But I intend to transfer to infantry hopefully in 1 or 2 years. Maybe a bit of cross training?


lol.. stick with Arty.  You‘ve spoken with
WO Anderson then?  So you start basic in Sept I
take it (provided everything goes well of course).
You may end up with CSM McIntyre (48th - also 
infantry out of Moss Park) running PT on your 
basic.  Watch out!  He‘ll run you into the
ground     But he‘s a really good guy.  You‘ll 
be a lot better for it.  So I guess I‘ll be 
seeing you around the armoury then.  We‘re in the
same regiment. I‘ll be one of the 2Lts walking 
around


----------



## deathwing5

lol yeah i‘ve spoken with him, he propably forgot me though, haven‘t seen him or moss park for a while now. I‘ve been at the recruiting centre mostly, I might as well live there.  Man i‘ll do more than my best, i just came back from runnin and my legs are killing, i‘m not much of a aerobic person.  Been doing strength training for a year, so it‘s mostly physical endurance and strength for me. that‘s really cool, lol hope I see you. cuz that‘ll mean i‘m in. Must make a good impression on interview.  :evil:  yeah i‘ve been thinking if i stay for like 2 years, i‘ll propably like it too much ot leave for infantry. I think i want to bring a camera so i can capture some memories.


----------



## Dacier

Out of the the hundreds or so people I met in the army, only one guy failed the interview.  he told them he was an alcoholic, because he thought the army loved drinking.  

Well, the army does love alcohol, but don‘t say you drink too much

The Military is so desperate for people that you have to say the stupidest thing to not get in.  I have friends in basic that have police records and got in no problem, so if your clean cut like me, don‘t worry, relax.


----------



## deathwing5

wow, well my friend wanted to join the army real bad, and he‘s a nice guy. Just did a stupid thing and got arrested with about 5 charges. I told him i doubt he has a chance to get in. but i guess i‘ll tell him he should try.

Hehe thanks for the confidence boost, that makes me feel better.

Lmao i thought the army loved drinking. that‘s good.


----------



## kbenn

hey, thank you to every one who responded to my last post. your suggestions allowed me to prepare for and pass the dreaded aptitude test. now onto the interview. i understand that it is important to be knowledgable about the trade you are applying for , but do you need to know much about the unit you are applying for as well? i am applying to the 11th field artillery regiment in guelph ont.- anyone a member? i have tried to call but only get an answering machine which lists numbers for the diffrent offices and messes in the building. who do i need to speak to for info and how much do i need to know about the unit? any help and/or info would be appreciate. thnks.   :warstory:


----------



## SVS

I don‘t feel that knowing anything about the unit or Regiment will affect your interview. They will ask more questions about your character and your past work history.


----------



## nbk

Is past work experience a big deal? Like what if you never had a job before the army?

Can you just talk about chores you did when you were like 6?


----------



## Maxpower

Don‘t sweat over it, its just general questions to see if you‘re stable minded.  They ask you about work school, that stuff.  They want to know if you have ever done drugs (they did for me anyway) but i‘d say just answer everything honestly and to the best of your ability.


----------



## Fusaki

You want to show the interview guys that you‘re an "on the ball" type of guy. 

They‘ll want to know when you‘ve held positions of responsibility, showed teamwork, was active in other organizations, ect. Bring any certificates you might have, even if its something gay like a "licenced babysitter" certificate or something.  Dress well, get a haircut, trim your nails, look presentable. This all shows that you prepared for the interview and that you actually cared enough to put some effort into your application process.

When I went for my interview I brought my old ‘88 US Ranger Soldier Handbook that I bought at a surplus store years before. That impressed the guy because I was applying to join the infantry, and it showed that I had some sort of an idea what infanteers do. That said, you probably won‘t be quizzed on arty history. But if you have a book you‘ve read about the arty, bring it along so the interviewer knows you‘re interested. 

Watch the news, and know where Cdn soldiers are currently deployed and have been previously been deployed on combat and peacekeeping missions. Who‘s in Afghanistan right now? Whats going on in Bosnia? You might be asked if you understand that the serving in the combat arms is dangerous. If you can say something like "Yes I do, I heard about the RCR guys who‘s jeep hit a land mine in Afghanistan" you‘re on the right track. They won‘t expect you to be a military encylopedia, but know whats going on in the world.

Other then that, just use common sense!!!


----------



## Franko

I wouldn‘t worry about it too much. I was in the reserves years ago, when we got to the "interview" it was just general questions about what I knew what I was getting into. Besides, why go through all that trouble for a part time job? Go Reg if you really want to experience what the job entails. You‘ll only see half the picture in the reserves. I was also on "B" class callouts during most of my time in the militia, working with the Reg force guys. When I went back to my Regiment between callouts, I found that most of the troops were talking out their arses about the stuff they were supposedly "experts" on.

I can hear it now...the reserves ae going to be all over this one, aren‘t they?   :crybaby:


----------



## Caz

It‘s a job interview.  Remember that.  You‘ve done the research into the CF and your MOC, so you know what they are looking for in an employee.  The advantage your interviewer has is that they _know_ how bad you want to work for them.   

Wear a suit.  Get a haircut.  Mind your manners.

And don‘t forget to breathe.  They just want to make sure you‘re on top of your professional being, and that you‘ve got your head screwed on straight.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

during my interview, I was asked questions about my schooling, past work history, and most importantly, you need to know and understand what position in the military you are applying for ie. mine was Armoured Soldier. You‘ll also be asked what you think you‘ll undergo in Basic Training. Really, its more of a conversation, rather than an interview. Mine was very laid back and casual, and they like it if you show up early!


----------



## corporal-cam

I just thought of a question of my own and I figured I would save a tiyn bit of space for the site    When you said wear a suit, would wearing a cadet uniform (if you‘re in cadets... duh) help impress them or would I get the all too common "cadets think they‘re better than me" opinion from the interviewer?


----------



## RJG

I can‘t say for sure, but I would suggest wearing a suit. I say this becuase it is a job interview like any other and a suit is very formal, pristine and clean. By clean I mean well kempt and, in a way, portrays someone who would be eligible for a career in the military.


----------



## scm77

> Originally posted by Maxpower:
> [qb] Don‘t sweat over it, its just general questions to see if you‘re stable minded.[/qb]


I have a question about that.  Around the time when I was 14 just turning 15 I suffered from mild anxiety (sp).  My parents had gotten a divorce, my mom started seeing another guy, I switched schools, we moved.  Alot of stuff added up.  I didn‘t to do anything (go to school, go to football practice etc.)  I went to the doctor he put me on medication, I took it for a month or so and then I was fine.  This had never happened before, and it hasn‘t happened since (I‘ll be 17 in three months.)

I plan on enlisting when I‘m eighteen which will make it around three years since.  I‘m wondering if this is going to hurt my chances of getting in?  Will they see that and think I may not have a "level head" even though it was just once for a very short period?  I‘m probably better off just calling up the recruiter and asking, but I thought I‘d ask you guys (and girls) first.

P.S. I plan on applying with infantry as my first choice and armoured as my number 2.  I don‘t know if that would have any effect or not.


----------



## GrahamD

Ya that is worth mentioning " Really, its more of a conversation, rather than an interview. Mine was very laid back and casual, and they like it if you show up early".

Both my interviews were the most casual and laid back I‘ve ever had.  I still treated the interview as professionally as I would any other, but I was very relieved on the inside.


----------



## RJG

My interview is tomorrow, is there anythign I should bring besides myself and a suit?

Also what happens after the interview, whats next?


----------



## bossi

Bring a suitcase full of unmarked, small bills.
Plane tickets to an exotic, warm and sunny location for the recruiting officer would be a nice touch - also be prepared to set the recruiter up with a date if he or she is single and doesn‘t have anybody to take with them (i.e. bring photo‘s of your sister/cousin/other good-looking relatives).
Oh - don‘t forget - Snacks and coffee for everybody in the recruiting centre, but don‘t just bring doughnuts or Timbits - include something healthy like veggies and fresh fruit too.
After the interview ... well, you‘ll just have to wait and see whether they decide to admit you to their secret labrynth of underground tunnels ...
 
Relax - it‘s only an interview - it‘s not as if it‘s a final exam for neurosurgery ...


----------



## fleeingjam

What I found was that they really put some thought on education then again that would vary from person to person in my case im only 16 grade 11 so they put some pressure on that education. Anoter thought if you are planning on going to RMC dont bother to mention it if your marks are like below 80 i had 75 average and the captin doin my interview gave me a long lecture on doing better. But all in all it was worth it. Anyhow good luck with your interview and the rest of your testing. (remeber to get all you medical forms in quick)


----------



## Da_man

I never had a job before, didnt have killer results at school either....  but I still got in infantry


----------



## BDTyre

My interview was not easy by any means, but it was quite enjoyable.  I was told to keep in school (I‘m in 3rd year university) because I really should think about going for officer; I was also told (in more words) that I‘m pretty much the sort of person the CF is looking for, and that I interview well.

Please note that I have been on 3 real job interviews in my life -including this one- and I hate them.  The CF interview was by far the most mentally stressful, but at the same time enjoyable.  Be prepared to answer questions of a semi-personal nature: do you have a problem with a man or woman supervising you?  with a person of different sexual orientation supervising you?  working with members of the opposite sex/different sexual orientations?  do you think society has become more liberal re: drug use?  That sort of thing.  Be honest, I‘m sure if they don‘t like answers to those sorts of questions you won‘t get far and you really shouldn‘t be in the CF.

All things said, do dress nicely, relax and talk with the recruiter, not at them and defintely not at the floor.

PS - Its even better when your recruiter is in-training and being supervised by an experienced recruiter!


----------



## militarygirl88

Hi, I am going in on 24th November for the Interview part of the Application process for the Infantry Reserves. I was wondering if anyone could give me any hints or what not on what to expect in the Interview, like what kind of questions they will ask, and what kind of clothing i should wear? Thanks a bunch.

Militarygirl88


----------



## 48Highlander

Wear whatever you like.  It's probably the easiest job interview you'll ever have, so don't get all worked up about it.  Just relax, listen to the questions, and think before you answer.


----------



## militarygirl88

Thanks, 48Highlander
  Do think you could possibly give me any ideas as to what kind of questions will be asked? I also hear it is suppose to take about an hour in length? Again thanks for the help,


----------



## foerestedwarrior

From what I recall, it is alot of questiong about yourself, mostly trying to determain if you are the type of person that will do well in the military. Like 48th said, in my experiance, the interview is the easier of the application procces. Out of curiousity, what unit are you trying to join??


----------



## militarygirl88

Hmmm, ok.... thanks foerestedwarrior, . The unit I am trying to join? It is the Royal Highland Fuisiliers of Canada, in Cambridge, Ontario.... I'm actually joining the Reserves as a co-op program, through my school,  
militarygirl88


----------



## 48Highlander

RHFC?  you're the ones with the big white feather right?  ;D


----------



## militarygirl88

actually i think we are the ones that wear the white pompom type things on our hats,  , i don't plan on staying with RHFC long i want to join Princess Partrica unit, , maybe or some Combat Engineer unit, if possible.


----------



## camochick

They ask alot of questions about drugs. Which ones you have done and such. There is a sign in their that says if you lie you go to jail haha. For reg force they ask about if you're ready to leave home and such. It wasn't really much of an interview. I've had worse applying for mcdonalds in high school.


----------



## militarygirl88

thanks for the info camochick, but i dont think i need to worry about the drug questions, seeing as how i have never done drugs, haha ;D


----------



## Zauster

My wife just completed her interview this AM.   Like aforementioned, most questions about you personally and your goals (as well as drugs), how you made your selections and why you want to join.   Also why you are deciding to join now instead of right out of school.   A few questions on the military to see how much research you have done - like structure, what we do and where we go - no worries though, these are just to see what you know and get you thinking.

Cheers.   :warstory:


----------



## militarygirl88

thanks, Zauster. that helps alot... i appreciate it very much....good luck to your wife.


----------



## civvy3840

I went on the DND site and came across a self preparation for interview thing. But there is a section that is asking for examples of courage, mental stamina, patience etc... and I couldn't come up with answers to all of them is this even in the interview? here's the link if you want to check it out: http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/engraph/howtojoin/interview_e.aspx

thanks


----------



## Butters

It says _some_ or _all_. I personally filled it ALL out. Think back... at school was there abully or somthing and you showed courage by sticking up for the guy that was being bullied? I'd fill em all out, makes it look alot better.


----------



## civvy3840

Thanks tasker I never thought of it that way. I guess I should be able to fill them all out to.


----------



## civvy3840

Another question for people where and how long is recruit training?, and occupational training? (this is for reserves) I'm not sure if this has been asked but if it has can you send me to the link to the thread? 


thanks


----------



## Butters

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/reserve/websites_e.aspx

that link right there should give you all the info you need. Good Luck.


----------



## civvy3840

Thanks tasker thanks to those posts I was able to fill out the intire self preparation interview sheet!


----------



## Butters

No Problem, Good Luck with it. Before you hand it in get someone to read through it just for some feedback.


----------



## civvy3840

Ok I will make sure I do that.

Thanks again


----------



## civvy3840

I just have one more question is recruit training BMQ or SQ? I put down the stuff for BMQ so I hope it's that.

thanks


----------



## Munner

You will have to do BMQ and SQ as part of your "basic training" - but BMQ is ther very first course - it's your introduction to the military lifestyle and by far the most basic of the two.


----------



## civvy3840

So I have to put down the length and location of both SQ and BMQ? Or just leave it the way I have it?


----------



## Munner

I"d go into as much detail as possible. Know how long BMQ, SQ and BIQ (assuming your going infantry) is. That way no matter which way he/she words the questions you'll be prepared.


----------



## civvy3840

I hope to go infantry but what is BIQ?


----------



## Butters

Basic Infantry Qualification


----------



## civvy3840

Ok I have a couple more questions then I'll let you be. How long is BIQ? and do I submit this self preparation interview sheet to the recruiting office when I go to submit my application form?

thanks for all the help  ;D


----------



## Butters

Well, when you submit your applications thats all you hand in, untill they ask for the rest of the suttf (transcripts, SIN card, interview sheet, ect.)

I'm not to sure on how long BIQ is, but I could only assume as long as BMQ and SQ 10weeks, I'm sure if i'm wrong one of these bright fellas on the board will correct me.


* Edited* I doubt they'll ask you when you hand in your application for all those other sheets you had to fill out (from what happened to me). When they ask for it though, make sure you have EVERYTHING cause if you don't they won't take it.


----------



## civvy3840

One last thing how many interviews do you have? and do all your answers have to match the ones on the self preparation interview sheet?

thanks for all the help

P.S Good luck on your BMQ Tasker!


----------



## Butters

All depends, I myself had 1 interview and the daybefore my file went to the boards for selection the RC called me and we had an updated  interview over the phone.




> do all your answers have to match the ones on the self preparation interview sheet?


They should... you're supposed to be telling truth on them.


----------



## civvy3840

I did tell the truth but when I say it it usually isn't word for word.


----------



## Butters

It doesn't have to be word for word...


----------



## civvy3840

Ok thanks again for all the help and good luck!


----------



## mbhabfan

I will be in Winnipeg Monday morning for the testing and interview for my application to the regular forces.   Does anyone have any constructive tips for me?


----------



## LordOsborne

try your hardest at everything...

wear some nice clothes for your interview, and make sure you're eating right - you're doing a urine sample.


----------



## kincanucks

Yes read the other thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28487.0.html


----------



## Bob the builder

Bring a bottle of water and drink it all during the CFAT portion, or whatever they do before the urine test, because it will save some time


----------



## infamous_p

Bob the builder said:
			
		

> Bring a bottle of water and drink it all during the CFAT portion, or whatever they do before the urine test, because it will save some time



lol definitely a good tip right there.... that was MY problem.. when they handed me the bottle i was like :-\ i didnt have to go in the slightest!!


----------



## shaboing

the interview is nothing to be nervous about so dont be, haha. its not stressful, not hard, so just relax while your talking to the interviewer.
it will look good on ya if your not sweating and shaking, haha.


----------



## LordOsborne

i love that question they ask you about defending the country:

"you may or may not be required to use a firearm to defend this country and you may or may not be required to harm or kill an enemy human being"


----------



## Pieman

> "you may or may not be required to use a firearm to defend this country and you may or may not be required to harm or kill an enemy human being"


Yes, In my interviewer said the above phrase and then asked if I had any problems with the possibility of killing someone (I forget his exact words). 

I found this a hard question to answer because I was nervous about saying the wrong thing, and that would look bad. 'Yea, let me at em' or 'I want to blow shyte up' kind of thing.

I said  "If I find myself in that situation I am sure I will have all the proper training, and I will respond appropriately"

But interviewer did not like that answer and asked me more directly if I was capable of killing if required, to which I said "Yes"
He seemed more satisfied with that answer.

Drinking lots of water before is a great idea.


----------



## LordOsborne

all they're really looking for is a yes, i believe.


----------



## mbhabfan

I have to drop in at the recruiting offices again today for a retake of my urine test.  As long as I am dressed casual it should be okay right?  I guess what I  mean is should I wear a suit again for the five minutes that I will be there?


----------



## patrick666

If it's just, as you said, a retake of a urine test, then dressing casual should suffice. 

Why did you fail the first time, if you don't mine me asking?

Cheers


----------



## Island Ryhno

Hope your not going infantry if you couldn't hit the pee bottle with Mapeeing gun   Maybe he's going engineer and has a head start on the old three fingers trick  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

You should have studied harder for it.....


----------



## mbhabfan

small amount of blood in my urine test...failed again today..now have to go to family doc and see what is going on...sucks.


----------



## army_paralegal

Can anyone tell me what kind of questions they ask you at the interview?

Also, when do they tell you whether or not you have the job?


----------



## kincanucks

Fill in and review the Preparation for the Interview sheet.  Know about the CF and the occupations you are applying for.  They will only tell you if you are competitive for the CF.


----------



## SeanPaul_031

In my interview we talked alot about my former and previous jobs and alot about my highschool days such as: what teams or clubs were I on, my marks...
We then talked about why I want to join the military, and why the infantry in particular.

My interview was very relaxed, and the Cpt who interviewd me was a cool guy.

I didnt get asked any of those bullshit questions you get when normally applying for a job like: "Describe to me an instance where youre integrity was questioned and in what manner did you handle it?"


----------



## SaskCiv

I have my interview and testing May 4 in Regina. The only thing I'm worried about is the physical test. I am on a swim team, but I've never really been good with push-ups. How many exactly are required? I can do at most 20 in the position described in the papers you get in the application folder. How strict are they with these?


----------



## LordOsborne

you need to be able to do 20, feet together, hands shoulder-width apart, nose to the floor and up again, keeping the body straight the whole time. if you have time, practice on the stairs, doing as many as you can, then resting for a few minutes, then getting back at it for a few more times. take a day off every 3 days or so, and take the day before your test off too. that's what i did and i built up enough to pass the test.. i'm still going strong and i'm now at 38. try moving a step down to increase the resistance.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

SaskCiv said:
			
		

> I have my interview and testing May 4 in Regina. The only thing I'm worried about is the physical test. I am on a swim team, but I've never really been good with push-ups. How many exactly are required? I can do at most 20 in the position described in the papers you get in the application folder. How strict are they with these?



Actually the _minimum _requirement for (under 35) men is 19 and 9 for women, as found on the recruiting website: http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf 

"Evil Russian Pushups" are supposed to be THE hardcore way to get your numbers up (page 2): http://www.specialtactics.com/MILFIT4.pdf


----------



## RossF

My very first question as "So, Ross, tell me...why do you want to join the Canadian Forces?" The Captain who interviewed me covered education (experiences in school, etc.), previous work places, sports/clubs involvement, personal life, etc. 

They cover enough for you to go *PHEW!* at the end anyways..at least I did, he told me to, lol... But yea, it was really relaxed and not like stupid job interviews where they ask you pointless questons...


----------



## army_paralegal

I have been booked for an interview on May 11. It is on the same day as a medical.

I want to know, do you have any tips for the interview?

What types of questions should I ask or not ask?


----------



## tree hugger

You've been around long enough to know about the search button.  Enter "interview" and you will get a lot of hits.


----------



## TheCheez

Make sure you know and understand the past 5 years of your life, and the next 5.

Other than that it's your own personality that will make or break it.


----------



## TCBF

Show up sober.


----------



## B.McTeer

TCBF said:
			
		

> Show up sober.



oh no crack pipe or hell angels vest would also help


----------



## Bo

I just had my interview last week. Here's how you should prepare:

1. Know as much as you can about your trade and the CF.

2. Be honest. They are trained to spot liars.

3. Show up looking presentable (I wore a dress shirt and dress pants).


Basically, prepare for this interview like you would for any other.


----------



## Dogboy

do not drink any coffee.
I was a littel nevus and man with the coffee buzz I was a shivering mess
but i always get nerves in a interview.

also think of some week points of your self and be ready to show that you can improve because they will fined that point and ask a lot about it (me its being a bit of a loner no large team exp.)


----------



## RossF

I go for my fitness test on May 11th.. what CFRC are you going to? I'll be in Hamilton..


----------



## army_paralegal

How will I know if I failed the interview?

Will they tell me roght there and then?

I want to know because I am nervous and want it done right.


----------



## drive2live

in the interview be honest and tell the truth , as well be prepared, He or She will ask you some pretty important ?'s, like why you want to join, what your plans are , and what the trade that you are applying for involves, I applied for artillery and before i went for my interview i read every thing i could find about it, he was surprised about how much i knew, it shows them you are very interested and shows that you are responsible. good luck, its not that bad like i said just be prepared .

if you do this or have done this the interview will be a smooth process, if your not sure how you did in the interview call and talk to the recruiter. All and All the interview is not a test, just a chance for the recruiter to sit down with you and talk one on one to see what you are like and what your plans are.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> How will I know if I failed the interview?
> 
> Will they tell me roght there and then?
> 
> I want to know because I am nervous and want it done right.



After my interview the recruiter told me "I'm going to recommend you for ......." I think that is the indicator.


----------



## army_paralegal

Recommend you for what?


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> Recommend you for what?



Army, air force, navy, or whatever I left it blank because it doesnt matter. But when he/she says I recommened you I think thats what you're looking for.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

paralegal, I must say something. You've posted here a lot about the recruitment process, and have made it very clear that you're extremely nervous.

Theres thousands of individuals in the CF, so if they've made it through, you shouldnt have such a problem. Relax for gods sake, enjoy the ride and stop stressing over the little things. Believe me, there is going to be a lot of things in your career that are going to dwarf this period as you endure the recruitment process. Start early at calming down.

I've said this before in other threads, and im simply beating a dead horse. Seriously, its no big deal at all.


----------



## spenco

Copper_ said:
			
		

> After my interview the recruiter told me "I'm going to recommend you for ......." I think that is the indicator.



Also you may get this one:  "I find you suitable and competitive for your trade"


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

spenco said:
			
		

> Also you may get this one:   "I find you suitable and competitive for your trade"



Ya my recruiter said "You have a solid application and you are a strong candidate for your trade" but i think they just have a list of generic things they say. Thats why I want to find out my MP score so I know how I really did.


----------



## USSRsovietsnake

Will they bring up the things they feel are most important or questionable? If you didn't fill out some of the things that are not necessarily required will they ask you for Example"Why don't you have any community service? or Why haven't you had a real job ever?" Just wondering but I'm going to go bust my butt finding as much community service hours as i can.


----------



## Scratch_043

I wouldn't sweat it, they aren't looking for the ultra gungho super volunteer, they are looking to see what kind of a citizen you are. if you have not done much community service, tell them what you have done, and when, and that is it.

as for the jobs, I have been working at my 'real' job for about 6 mos, before that, I was working part time, and going to school. if you give them reasons for your situation, you will be fine.

The main thing is, BE HONEST  if you are completely honest, you should have no problems at all, I did my interview yesterday, and everything went fine, despite my worrying. The interview is to find out if you are a good applicant, not man (or woman) of the year.


----------



## Zombie

USSRsovietsnake said:
			
		

> I'm going to go bust my butt finding as much community service hours as i can.



You may want to consider some volunteer work as well...this link has some links to good volunteer organizations.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29202.0.html

Here's another that might be worth checking out.

http://www.casara.ca/


----------



## Bloody-Caesar

drive2live said:
			
		

> in the interview be honest and tell the truth , as well be prepared, He or She will ask you some pretty important ?'s, like why you want to join, what your plans are , and what the trade that you are applying for involves, I applied for artillery and before i went for my interview i read every thing i could find about it, he was surprised about how much i knew, it shows them you are very interested and shows that you are responsible. good luck, its not that bad like i said just be prepared .
> 
> if you do this or have done this the interview will be a smooth process, if your not sure how you did in the interview call and talk to the recruiter. All and All the interview is not a test, just a chance for the recruiter to sit down with you and talk one on one to see what you are like and what your plans are.



"and what the trade that you are applying for"  What does this mean exactly?  What possition you are aplying for, like armor, artillery?  Or specific like, Combat engineer, or line technician?


----------



## Michael OLeary

Bloody-Caesar said:
			
		

> "and what the trade that you are applying for"  What does this mean exactly?  What possition you are aplying for, like armor, artillery?  Or specific like, Combat engineer, or line technician?



This page lists the available trades for Regular and Reserve applicants. For Reservists, it will also be dependent on what types of units are in your local area.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## Bloody-Caesar

Ah, thanks for the information.


----------



## USSRsovietsnake

Thanks for the tip Torn. What is the difference between volunteer work and community service anyhow?


----------



## Justinrc

From my understanding the interview is basicly just as any other interview you would have at any job,  mainly there to find out if your suitable for the job.  One question I have is during the interview or recruting process is there anytime where they pick you apart and ask weird questions like they would during a police or city firefighter recruiting,  kinda like a polygraph or whatever.  

Thanks


----------



## LordOsborne

i'd reccomend searching the records to find a more thorough answer.. however, MY interview didn't have any bizarre questions. it's a no-nonsense interview where honesty counts.


----------



## boehm

No, they do not ask you any weird questions or pick you apart, at least not in my expierience. When I did my interview the person interviewing me just asked about things such as what sports I did in highschool, previous work expierence, what is the role of the Canadian Forces, why do I want to join, etc. They basically just want to find out what type of personal qualities you have and if you are a suitable candidate for you trade choice.


----------



## ryan fitzy

boehm said:
			
		

> No, they do not ask you any weird questions or pick you apart, at least not in my experience. When I did my interview the person interviewing me just asked about things such as what sports I did in highschool, previous work experience, what is the role of the Canadian Forces, why do I want to join, etc. They basically just want to find out what type of personal qualities you have and if you are a suitable candidate for you trade choice.




that is right on, it is very easy like to other person said honesty is a really big one, and be relaxed,good luck


----------



## Scratch_043

it is the same, in my opinion, although some may classify diferent types of volunteer work as community service rather than just 'vulunteering' ie. volunteering could be helping out at a local theatre (theatrical arts, not cinema) whereas 'community service' would be things lke planting trees, working at the food bank, cleaning up parks, etc.


----------



## BDTyre

My favourite question is always in regards to current/former employment.

"X is your manager?  Okay, if I were to phone up X right now, what would he or she say about you?"

It just strikes me as odd.


----------



## Justinrc

BDTyre said:
			
		

> My favourite question is always in regards to current/former employment.
> 
> "X is your manager?  Okay, if I were to phone up X right now, what would he or she say about you?"
> 
> It just strikes me as odd.



Just wanting to know everything I can about the whole recruiting process, the more i know the better i will do.  Its just good to always have a good knowledge of everything.  I think if someone called my employeer,  my employeer would give me a really good reference.


----------



## kincanucks

Make sure you fill out and memorize the Preparing for your Interview sheet and you will do fine.


----------



## quebecownage

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Make sure you fill out and memorize the Preparing for your Interview sheet and you will do fine.



thats what i was gonna say. i couldnt remender exacly what a infantry 021 does but he recommended me anyway...probably because of   my huge patriotism ...i guess


----------



## kincanucks

_i couldnt remender exacly what a infantry 021 does but he recommended me anyway.._

Hmmmm, 021 is Field Artillery and 031 is Infantry.  You might want to remember that important fact.


----------



## Justinrc

Hey guys thanks for everything


----------



## quebecownage

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _i couldnt remender exacly what a infantry 021 does but he recommended me anyway.._
> 
> Hmmmm, 021 is Field Artillery and 031 is Infantry.  You might want to remember that important fact.


mys typed it


----------



## Scottyg

Argh im feeling kinda screwed, i just got my interview sheet on friday, filling it out tonight, and my interview is 2moro! i dont have time to memorize it lol, im barely able to think of stuff for all the questions, im just gonna have to wing it!  im going for reserves though, hopefully they are easier on me.        but man, i dont have time to memorize it.  im worried now


----------



## kincanucks

He who puts off what he can do today (Fri) until tomorrow (today) is SOL.  Good luck.


----------



## B.McTeer

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Make sure you fill out and memorize the Preparing for your Interview sheet and you will do fine.



we were suppost to get a sheet lol i never got one and i still passed (twice)


----------



## Rubes

Scottyg said:
			
		

> Argh im feeling kinda screwed, i just got my interview sheet on friday, filling it out tonight, and my interview is 2moro! i dont have time to memorize it lol, im barely able to think of stuff for all the questions, im just gonna have to wing it!   im going for reserves though, hopefully they are easier on me.            but man, i dont have time to memorize it.  im worried now



I didn't fill out the interview sheet and I did fine.  They didn't ask me any of the questions on there.


----------



## kincanucks

Rubes said:
			
		

> I didn't fill out the interview sheet and I did fine.   They didn't ask me any of the questions on there.



Well it is good to see that the rule of "if you don't have your Preparing for Your Interview filled out and handed in" you don't get interviewed is being followed.  Some CFRC/Ds can't follow simple standardized processing. No wonder applicants get pissed off.


----------



## Infanteer

PPPPPP - Prior Preperation and Planning Prevent Poor Performance; remember that next time you decide to skimp out on what your recruiter (or any other military superior) tells you to prepare properly for something.


----------



## Rebel_RN

I have been wanting to join the forces since i was a little girl, i am now 24 and used to be a cadet, although that seems like a lifetime ago, Just curious about what to expect when and if I go to the recruiters office. Can any one help me out?


----------



## kincanucks

Rebel_RN said:
			
		

> I have been wanting to join the forces since i was a little girl, i am now 24 and used to be a cadet, although that seems like a lifetime ago, Just curious about what to expect when and if I go to the recruiters office. Can any one help me out?



Due to the fact that this is a DAP, you should definitely visit the FAQ page and that will give you PPPPPP.


----------



## Kat Stevens

A little off topic here.  I can not BELIEVE the hoop jumping involved in becoming a soldier these days.  I kid you not, I went from freckle faced kid walking past the Recruiting Centre in Vancouver, to scared shitless recruit getting screamed at in the drill shed in Cornwallis at 3:00 AM within a week.  Ah well, diversion ends, back to your regularly scheduled repetitive questions...

  Oh, and good luck to all you new boots  

Kat


----------



## Britney Spears

> A little off topic here.  I can not BELIEVE the hoop jumping involved in becoming a soldier these days.  I kid you not, I went from freckle faced kid walking past the Recruiting Centre in Vancouver, to scared shitless recruit getting screamed at in the drill shed in Cornwallis at 3:00 AM within a week.  Ah well, diversion ends, back to your regularly scheduled repetitive questions...



Like I told TCBF, if you tried to join the army today you would never make it...


----------



## Kat Stevens

You're right Brit. Being a lowly highschool dropout, not this day and age.  When I joined, you didn't need calculus to figure out which end the bullets came out of, or a degree in journalism to sign a temp issue card.  Priorities have changed I guess...Boy, I feel old.... :'(

Kat


----------



## Britney Spears

> You're right Brit. Being a lowly highschool dropout, not this day and age.  When I joined, you didn't need calculus to figure out which end the bullets came out of, or a degree in journalism to sign a temp issue card.  Priorities have changed I guess...Boy, I feel old.... Cry





Well, I meant that you, being the agressive man of action, would never have the patience to jump through all the beuracratic hurdles, and would have given up in disgust a long time ago.......


but whatever you say, gramps!   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens

You're right on both counts..LOL

Kat


----------



## NavComm

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Due to the fact that this is a DAP, you should definitely visit the FAQ page and that will give you PPPPPP.



I have a feeling this is very funny, but I can't figure out what DAP means? And yes, I did look on the acronyms board. Gulldernit I hate missing the funny bits!


----------



## Rebel_RN

Well I'm glad that I was able to give some humor in my quest for answers, I will readily admit that I am a newbie to the site. Sorry for posting in the wrong area. i will be sure to get my PPPPPP straight in the future. Sorry again guys and gals.


----------



## NavComm

Rebel_RN said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad that I was able to give some humor in my quest for answers, I will readily admit that I am a newbie to the site. Sorry for posting in the wrong area. i will be sure to get my PPPPPP straight in the future. Sorry again guys and gals.



Sorry RN I wasn't laughing at your original question. I am a newbie too


----------



## Rebel_RN

No problems Nav, I had realized after the post that it was in the wrong spot and wanted to correct myself.


----------



## scottyeH?

Just reading over this topic, didn't want to start a new thread and getting people mad!  

Anyways, I was talking to my dad about the interview process about being a policeman, seeing that he was a homocide dectective for numerous years. He said you would expect to see a polygraph, to make sure your a honest individual and find out the truth about you. I was just wonder is it the same process when you join the CF?

Not saying I'm not honest, the best thing you can do is tell the truth in your interview, but man that would make a guy nervous. haha    :-\

Probably start sweating profusely *yikes*

Scott.


----------



## D-n-A

You don't take a polygraph to get into the CF. Also those polygraph tests aren't 100% accurate.


----------



## scottyeH?

hrmmm, I wonder why the police would use them.. then.. its a conspiracy! :threat:


----------



## LordOsborne

probably because the use of truth serums are not sanctioned by law... and it's not like those are reliable either. the majority of the population doesn't know how to fool a polygraph machine anyway, so it's probably the best and most widely available indicator of truth

just my two cents


----------



## Polish Possy

I am going for a interview for my high school course in the first week of June , little worried tho because I broke my leg in march and I still have a cast so i was wondering if they will say try again next year even tho it is for next year ....also when I broke my leg they gave me morphine and codine to stop the pain and keep me calm for 5 hours before they did anything .....will this matter when I meet with the interviewer ...or will they ask me ....also I am not sure if those are the only drugs the hospital gave me so I am worried about that... how would I go about that ?

also I need a resume copy right ?

do I also tell them I am wanting to go for a carear in the armed forces will that help me ?

I could use some help here 

Thanks for your time

If some one can just list some do's and dont's please  :-\


----------



## kas

When I went for my CFAT we all had to fill out this long checklist of different drugs, tobacco products and alcohol and indicate which we've used and when and how frequently, but they specifically told us not to include any drugs that had been prescribed or used during any type of medical treatment. So unless you've been abusing morphine and codeine against the doctor's orders, you've got nothing to worry about on that count.

As for your other questions, your guess is as good as mine. Hopefully someone else can shed some light on them.


----------



## kincanucks

Polish Possy said:
			
		

> I am going for a interview for my high school course in the first week of June , little worried tho because I broke my leg in march and I still have a cast so i was wondering if they will say try again next year even tho it is for next year ....also when I broke my leg they gave me morphine and codine to stop the pain and keep me calm for 5 hours before they did anything .....will this matter when I meet with the interviewer ...or will they ask me ....also I am not sure if those are the only drugs the hospital gave me so I am worried about that... how would I go about that ?
> 
> also I need a resume copy right ?
> 
> do I also tell them I am wanting to go for a carear in the armed forces will that help me ?
> 
> I could use some help here
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> If some one can just list some do's and dont's please   :-\



Cancel your appointment and once your leg heals then reapply.


----------



## Polish Possy

well it's for a highschool course in september and my cast should be off when I go meet with them ...maybe I mite have a giant boot like thing , But If I don't go for my interview before june 9th I lose out and I would have to wait another full year

would they not want to risk me because my leg would be weak or somthing along those lines ?


----------



## kincanucks

_well it's for a highschool course in september _ What is?

If you talking about a recruiting interview or processing and if you show up with your leg in a cast then you will be told to go away and then come back after your leg has healed with medical information to prove that.


----------



## NavComm

I finally figured out what DAP means


----------



## Tbird

I agree with Kincanucks. I don't think they would process you unless you are all healed up. Just read about others in here who have had to prove over and over that they're good to go by doctors. They can't have a partially healed recruit running the obstacle course and take the chance that you injure yourself again. I'd be really surprised if they did.


----------



## TCBF

What is this post-modern panic over a simple recruiting interview?  Who are you joining?  Spetznaz? 

 I vaguely recall an interview 28 years ago .... I think I might have been sh_itfaced when I did it.  Just relax and answer the questions. 

It's not like they're picking a Pope.

Good grief...


Tom


----------



## Tbird

I found the interview really easy actually. It was like going to any other job interview. Just be honest and be prepared for questions like..so why do you want to join the Army? Give an example of how you deal with stress? If I called one of your previous employers what would they say about you? and the list goes on. My interview lasted about 1 hour. They also asked about my grades in school. As well as what kind of sports and training I do at the present. You read policies and are asked if you understand them and they show you a sheet of paper with all kinds of drugs and such and ask what you've done on the sheet, when and how often. Lots more was asked but you get the idea.


----------



## NavComm

Ah yes the interview....well once I got done interviewing the interviewee (a very interesting fellow who was reg force and spent 28 yrs or so in the navy) I had him name all the ships he'd been on, what ports he'd been to, etc, etc...we finally got talking about me. I was very comfortable and other than the 'what do you think of alcohol' or whatever the question was ( I wasn't sure if they were planning on stocking up the mess with my favourite beverage?) I found the interview was fine. Just answer the questions honestly and be yourself.

In fact I can't say I've had anything but good experiences so far. I'm looking forward to bmq for a little character building and @$$ kicking (hopefully my @$$ will survive!)


----------



## Polish Possy

TCBF said:
			
		

> What is this post-modern panic over a simple recruiting interview?   Who are you joining?   Spetznaz?
> 
> I vaguely recall an interview 28 years ago .... I think I might have been sh_itfaced when I did it.   Just relax and answer the questions.
> 
> It's not like they're picking a Pope.
> 
> Good grief...
> 
> 
> Tom




Thanks LOL ......the pope .....in cadpat  ;D
l


----------



## dk

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well it is good to see that the rule of "if you don't have your Preparing for Your Interview filled out and handed in" you don't get interviewed is being followed.  Some CFRC/Ds can't follow simple standardized processing. No wonder applicants get pissed off.



I have my interview tomorrow. I have been just reading the .pdf file, and just practicing the answers. When i was in for my Med at the Mississauga CFRC I asked if it needed to be filled out and brought in and they said that it was just there as a guide for the applicant to prepare and it didn't need to be handed in.

If you get a chance kincanucks or anyone who's had an interview recently, could you please verify if i have to bring it with me to the interview.

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks

Bring your completed sheet to the interview with you.


----------



## dk

Thanks kincanucks. 

Information on this site, has yet again saved my behind.


----------



## NavComm

I completed my sheet and it was good preparation but nobody asked me for it.


----------



## dk

I brought the sheet which was a good thing because i read over things while waiting for the interview. but no one asked for it.

I should have known better, but just incase someone else is thinking the same way...

I concentrated mostly on my 1st choice. The Captain expected the same amount of info from all three choices.

But in the end i got the "i don't see a problem recommending you..." line.

Different topic but credit / debt  issues seem to be a very big concern - and rightly so.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## P-Free

For mine I brought it, the Captain asked for it, looked over it for a couple minutes and then set it on the table. I looked at it once during the interview.


----------



## hoote

Hey guys,
I was wonderin what the interview is like, specifically for a DEO candidate (I'm going for infantry).
Thanks,
Hoote


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs

Like a job interview. ;D


----------



## GrahamD

It was suprisingly relaxed.  It can take quite awhile depending on how much you elaborate on your answers, but the time seems to go by really fast.  At least in my case it did.

It was probably the least stressful job interview I ever had.  Maybe a bit because I did so much preperation for it, but mostly because the people who have interviewed me were really friendly and easy to talk to.

I'm a NCM recruit mind you, but I imagine the DEO interview would still have the same atmosphere, just some different questions.


----------



## Joe Blow

DEO infantry too..

It was really relaxed ..but at the same time that man knows more about me than anyone, save my wife ..and I kid you not.  Know the job you are applying for and have you're life story straight in your own mind from grade 9 onwards.  Academic, work, sport, club and general extra curricular history.

Maybe that sounds too heavy.  Just review your life from grade 9 ..know yourself ..then go in and introduce yourself.

My interview was a very comfortable 2 hrs.  Nerves went away after 5 mins.

..When it was done, he told me he was recommending me on three conditions:


I pass the fitness test
the background check is not problematic (make sure your credit is OK ..or that you have payment plans in place ..finances in order.)
there are no medical difficulties.

..if you have all your ducks lined up - unless you loose control of your bowels or something - you'll likely hear the same sweet words.

Best of luck.  Post a follow up to let us know how it goes.

Cheers.


----------



## hoote

I hope I hear those same sweet words. 

2 hours!  Man that's long.  Did he ask you about the jobs you had as a teen.  I had many and was fired from all of them I belive.  I was a punk back then though.


----------



## 45506445210414924

My first one was a pretty simple "job like" interview, asked the basic questions that most employers would ask. 
My 2nd interview was more of an interview that related to why I wanted to join the Army, what can i provide to the Army, what I knew about the training, and the duration of each section (bmq, sq, moc) etc. etc.

I would highly recommend you fill the entire "Prepare for your interview" sheet, and bring er' on in with you, I even used mine a couple times to check over on some of the questions where I was about to go ....ugh...ugh! Really helped out alot. 

As for the DEO interviews, I'm not sure if there's a difference? could be? maybe not? perhaps someone on here will give ya a better answer then i can heh. 

Take it easy and best of luck!

Mike F.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

hoote said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I was wonderin what the interview is like, specifically for a DEO candidate (I'm going for infantry).
> Thanks,
> Hoote



Just relax and answer truthfully and to the best of your ability.

Easier than the old days, when they used to tie you in a chair and rubber hose ya. The phone book soaking in the pail of water used to be a dead give away. ;D


----------



## Zombie

I've got mine tomorrow morning and I find I only get nervous when I start thinking about it too much. Just try to put it out of your mind and relax a bit. Filling out your interview sheet should put some nerves to rest as well. Good Luck


----------



## Zombie

Well I went for my interview this morning and it was exactly as described in these interview threads: it really is just like a job interview but with more of a relaxed atmosphere, and a few different â Å“military specificâ ? questions. Prepare your interview sheet, answer truthfully, relax and you should do fine.


----------



## Dakota

Yes just as Zombie said, nothing to be nervous about. Just be yourself and answer everthing truthfully. Be up on what operations the military is currently involved in. That is one of the questions they asked me. It isn't going to make or break you, but it will look good on you if you are somewhat knowledgable about the Canadian Forces current affairs and general information.

Good luck.

PS Good on you Zombie.


----------



## Pvt_masooD

My interview back in June was conducted by a Captain, he just shot out the questions really fast and I sorta found it a bit hard to keep up with him lol


----------



## Jaxson

okay so in regards to some of the things that were mentioned, how long IS the duration of the bmq /sq /moc sections and such .. has this been covered somewhere else?


----------



## Joe Blow

Hoote - 



> Did he ask you about the jobs you had as a teen.


  
Yup.  Went over all employment history from gr.9.  ..What is that?  About 15 yrs old or so..?



> I had many and was fired from all of them I belive.  I was a punk back then though.


Be honest with the interviewer ..but keep in mind it is a job interview so there are some things you will want to highlight and others you may not wish to.  However I think you'll find a lot of the questions rather pointed ..and don't try to BS through them ..these folks are presumably trained in how to conduct interviews (the same way police are) and it's probably painfully obvious to an interviewer when someone is trying to 'play' them.  Anyway, you must have accumulated some additional job experience while working on your degree, no? (!)

Just relax and go and introduce yourself.

..Wait on second thought  ..If you are competing with me for a spot in the January BOTC ..then ignore all that.

..and loose control of your bowels.  ;D


----------



## Joe Blow

Jaxson - 

Yup.  There is lots on the topic of BMQ and the rest.  Check out the search function at the top of the page.  Use the advanced search.  You can narrow your search more specifically.


----------



## IamCanadian

If you have bad credit are you not considered further? What about with no credit (me)?


----------



## kincanucks

Makaveli said:
			
		

> If you have bad credit are you not considered further? What about with no credit (me)?



If you have no credit issues then why ask the question?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Don't worry about the interview. If it is something you truly want to do, the interview should be a breeze for you! Know your selection(s) and know the CF and its missions / roles and how you can contribute to both the CF and your trade.

For the interview sheet, I would not only complete it, I would suggest that you make it presentable. Although the interviewer did not read mine, he did add it to my file. Fill it out on the computer and bring it with you. If nothing else it shows that you devoted some time toward the interview and you are serious about a career with the CF. Really it is a guide to prepare you for the interview.

Just a suggestion but don't wear jeans and your best Metallica shirt. You will shake their hand, they will look you up and down from shoes to hair. Dress the part. No need to go nuts but be presentable. I know it seems like common sense but I just noticed in the waiting room that a lot of people were really dressed down for the interview and it didn't make sense to me.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Zach15

I sported a shirt/tie with dress pants. I feel that is sufficient. Some guys opted for the full suit but I thought that was overdoing it for me personally. 

     I would say wearing tie is pretty much a given for the interview process. This is an important part of your life!

      - Zach


----------



## Hadrian

At my interview, I was made to fill out a prep sheet, but didn't hand it in( I wasn' t asked to), nor did I take it in with me, but just doing it helped out; it allowed me to anticipate the direction of the conversations. 

My advice would be to try and make your interview feel as natural as possible, don't sound robotic or memorized (even if you did memorize it), just be yourself, Answer as honestly as you can, and take time to think about what you say before you say it(keep your speech pattern in mind and be natural). The interviewer will be noting most things that you say.

Dress conservatively and speak liberally!   And maintain eye contact. 

That's what I did and I left with a very good impression

P.S Make sure you get a contact card from the interviewer so that if you forget to mention anything on your interview you can email that information ( I had to do this)


----------



## cryptblood1986

I've already enlisted passed both my physical fitness test and aptitude. After my physical fitness test I went on a vacation with my parents :lol:  to the Philippines but it ended up being 9 months. Now I got no gr. 12. My security app forms are done their processing, the lady taking care of my information said she will hold my info for 3 years till it's terminated, so I'm kinda confused if I don't get pass my interview will that mean I will have to redo all my processing


----------



## kincanucks

Not as confused as I am after reading your post, twice.

What did they tell you was going to happen to your file?  If you don't know then call them back and try writing down what they are telling you.


----------



## cryptblood1986

Yeah sorry about that, my network connection suddenly unplugged I thought the post didn't make it through.
Like I said from my previous post, my file will be terminated in 3 years. I'm just wondering what would happen if I wasn't hired? Since I'll be doing it soon right after my medical test.


----------



## kincanucks

You know it isn't any clearer.

Your paper file is held at the CFRC/D for three years minimum until it is shredded however, an electronic record of what has happen to you is kept forever.  If you are enrolled or don't finish the process and you come back in three years to try again or to re-enrol then yes you would have to submit all the documentation over again but you wouldn't have to do your CFAT again unless you didn't make it for the trade you want.  You would have to do all the other processing again.  I am now tired and need some tea.


----------



## cryptblood1986

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You know it isn't any clearer.
> 
> Your paper file is held at the CFRC/D for three years minimum until it is shredded however, an electronic record of what has happen to you is kept forever.  If you are enrolled or don't finish the process and you come back in three years to try again or to re-enrol then yes you would have to submit all the documentation over again but you wouldn't have to do your CFAT again unless you didn't make it for the trade you want.  You would have to do all the other processing again.  I am now tired and need some tea.



ok go enjoy your tea


----------



## TheFoggie

In my interviews i was basically asked general questions about my previous work experience and education background, also a few question on volunteer work and physical fitness. Also they ask questions to see how much research you have done on the career path you have chosen. Just keep yourself relaxed and answer to the best of you abilities (honestly too). Id say it is not to much different then any other interview you may have with a large organization. The form you fill out and hand in with you application really is similar, and kind of a guide line to what they will ask in the interview.


----------



## aluc

I completed my interview last week in Toronto.....I was fairly nervous going in because I've had some harry interviews in the past . However, my CF interview literally took 10 to 15 minutes. It was like the officer was just going through the motions. Very simple questioning about past sports, educational background, previous employment, what is the role of the infantry, drugs (if you admitted to doing any). Most of my responses consisted of no more than three or four words, he didn't even ask why I wanted to join...let alone really look at me when conducting the interview. Anyways, I passed...even told him that I kinda expected to get grilled a little more. Although,  I'm going res...maybe that's why it was a painless process. Just my experience anyways. 8)


----------



## kincanucks

aluc said:
			
		

> I completed my interview last week in Toronto.....I was fairly nervous going in because I've had some harry interviews in the past . However, my CF interview literally took 10 to 15 minutes. It was like the officer was just going through the motions. Very simple questioning about past sports, educational background, previous employment, what is the role of the infantry, drugs (if you admitted to doing any). Most of my responses consisted of no more than three or four words, he didn't even ask why I wanted to join...let alone really look at me when conducting the interview. Anyways, I passed...even told him that I kinda expected to get grilled a little more. Although,  I'm going res...maybe that's why it was a painless process. Just my experience anyways. 8)



It is called a target interview and it is short because you are going into Res F combat arms.  You really don't need much of interview for the job.


----------



## mac10inmymullet

kincanucks said:
			
		

> It is called a target interview and it is short because you are going into Res F combat arms.  You really don't need much of interview for the job.



I hope they don't care that I've had 12 jobs in the last 2 years as a result of no intrest in them.
I don't see how you can get bored with ammunition, exercises, and explosives.
...I just hope my mullet doesn't get caught in the C6 :warstory:


----------



## Gouki

Don't worry, that will be long gone before you even touch one.


----------



## Xoshua

Alright tonight was a long day...  Woke up at 6:30 am to drive 2 hours to Barrie from Owen Sound.  Went to the armories in Barrie to be told I had to meet at the Canadian Resources Center, so I did...  Went downstairs and as I entered the aptitude test was about to begin...  So I followed the crowd of guys to the room where they sit you all in a room with computers...  I did the test, headed out and began to talk to the fellow soliders...  Every single one of them were 17-21...  I was the youngest at 16...  We all introduced ourselves, became good friends, even got some emails and such...  Told some funny stories and jokes and then was told to go back into the room...  Entered the room and found out we ALL passed the aptitude test for our trades!  We all shook each others hands then waited for the drug screening...  Wasn't to bad, wrote that I experimented pot once and caffeine and such.  So then waited again, then waited some more...  Told me stories and then took the step test...  2 whole steps lol...  All of us took the heart rate and the test and everyone passed the pushups and situps...  Went back in and waited to be talked to by a desk worker...  Finally at 2 pm it was over...  She told me to come in on April 12th for my interview and my phsyical...  Wish me luck...  I just hope to get into a BMQ anywhere SOON...  

What's the soonest I can get in?  I don't have a criminal record and I am healthy...  Any ideas?


----------



## derael

Sorry to get off topic, but I just find it intresting how greatly the recruiting process varies from center to center. The only time I've seen a group of recruits was for the CFAT and that little PT video they show you after. Heck they didn't even really tell me IF I did pass the CFAT. Although since they did book my interview and medical, I have to guess that I probably did. When I went for my fitness they did it one at a time, everyone had their own time slot. I guess there's a big difference between east and west.  

Not to mention there was only one person in my CFAT testing group that was probably sub 21...they also managed to do the whole process so you really had no idea if anyone else passed. They call you up all one by one, pass or fail.

By the way, my experience relates to the Edmonton CFRC.


----------



## Jake

This might be kind of a stupid question but I'll ask anyway, should I call the recruiter SIR during the interview or would I just sound silly?


----------



## kincanucks

Jake said:
			
		

> This might be kind of a stupid question but I'll ask anyway, should I call the recruiter SIR during the interview or would I just sound silly?



If the interviewer is in fact an officer there is nothing wrong with calling them Sir.  In fact you should call anybody older than you Sir anyway.


----------



## Jake

Ok I will thank you


----------



## PT101

Hi! Just a quick question. I've done everything that needs to be done (CFAT, fitness, medical), and I have my interview tomorrow. I am applying for a DEO INT Officer position, and I'm just wondering how long I can expect to wait until I know I've been accepted. The detachment commander told our group that they only hire something like 4 INT officers a year, so I know the odds are against me. I already have another job lined up, and I begin next week. How long should I expect to wait before I know if I've been accepted?

Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace

Well....it will be more than one week.  Looks like you will have to take that job, and wait for a few months for a call.  You chances of getting that Trade as a DEO will seriously be how much in demand your special qualifications are required.  You may also be held up for several months due to your Security screening.  There is no knowing how long it will take.


----------



## PT101

Thanks. It's actually better if I have to wait. I applied to business school as well and I want to know if I got accepted or not before I seriously consider joining the Canadian Forces.


----------



## anton

Hi, I've read thru most of this subboard (specifically this thread here) and I have noticed a few things.

- For some people, the interview was a fast 10-15 minute questionaire with the interviewer barely looking at the interviewee.
- For others, it took from 45 mins to an hour with the interviewer grilling you questions.
- Also, in one post, a person stated that interviews for positions in the combat arms are very easy and short.

So, my question is, are there different specific interviews for different jobs in the CF? Like would an interview for a Pilot job be any different from an interview for an infanteer job? Or is there just one basic interview?

I'm asking this because I'm signing up for the MP reserves. I just wanna know if my interview will be different from any other or if there's anything specific I should be aware about.

Thanks.


----------



## Shamrock

Your interview is your interview -- they're all different.  

I came from the Regs to the Reserves, so I don't know exactly how they run theirs.  As a reservist, I dit OT.  My interviews for that were done at the company level (for them to pass along their approval for a position) and by a PSO (for the trade).  I was required to present my knowledge of the trade and the skills, experiences, and abilities I had that would allow me to excel in that trade and be of benefit to it.  Upon my return to the regular forces, I had to undergo an interview again, this time with a recruiter whose trade I do not know (perhaps a PSO).  Again, I was required to demonstrate my knowledge of the trades I applied for and illustrate how I would be of benefit to them.  The one trade I wanted most, I didn't express my desire enough for and was called on it by the recruiter, and so did poorly on that portion of the interview (and did not get that position).  The trade I wanted, pilot.  Trade I got, armoured.  All of them were during 1 interview session.

As with any interview, be open, be honest, be friendly and don't be boring.  Don't lie, don't make crap up, go in knowledgable.  Don't speculate, don't spread rumors, and don't believe rumors.


----------



## blacktriangle

My interveiw for a Cbt. Arms trade was short and sweet. The only real thing I was really questioned about was drug use. The interveiwer wanted to badly know why I hadn't tried any of the potions on his list.  >

It was far less intense then I imagined, but I suppose they can guage what you are like pretty easily...


----------



## anton

Kool, thanks guys. 

Shamrock, i think i get the basic idea. As long as I know about the trade Im interested in thoroughly and if I show that, I should get it. 

Hopefully my interview for the MP Res won't be any harder than the interview you had for the Cbt Arms, Smith.

Just one more thing...this is what Im planning to wear on my interview:

- white dress shirt
- black dress pants
- dress shoes

But...should I tuck in my shirt or not? Will it make a significant difference if I do or don't?

P.S. Any other input or comments about my original post will be much appreciated.


----------



## Chaz

Tuck in your shirt
You are setting an example of yourself


----------



## kincanucks

Don't worry about what is happening to the other person worry about your own application process.  Be prepared to answer questions about yourself and the occupation(s) that you are interested in and fill out the preparing for the interview sheet.


----------



## Springroll

anton said:
			
		

> Just one more thing...this is what Im planning to wear on my interview:
> 
> - white dress shirt
> - black dress pants
> - dress shoes
> 
> But...should I tuck in my shirt or not? Will it make a significant difference if I do or don't?
> 
> P.S. Any other input or comments about my original post will be much appreciated.



Tuck it in and wear a tie. It is a job interview and you want to look your best.

On the topic of the interview, the only question that I was asked that, at that time, I thought was weird was if I was able and willing to use a firearm to kill someone else.


----------



## Magravan

I got both the "Why didn't you experiment" and "Would you be willing to use a gun if need be" questions...

For my interview (pilot, Air Nav, AEC), I got several generalized questions that benefitted from the interview prep on the recruiting site. I also got the questions about my past, drug use, etc...

And then there was the "Do you know what you're getting into" type questions... I needed to spew information about the trades that I wanted.

When I spoke to my brother about the interview that he had undergone for infantry, they basically wanted to know if he was willing to use a firearm, willing to go overseas to do it, and they tested his knowledge of the situation in Afghanistan, because that is where they intended to send him. It was definitely described as far less exacting than the one I went through.

Prepare using the interview prep, know what you are getting into, and you should be fine... One word of advice, you wont actually be able to use the interview prep sheet or anything else during the interview, so don't get dependent on it. I don't understand why people made such a big deal about bringing the sheet with you... Know your stuff off the top of your head.


----------



## newrecruit

Springroll said:
			
		

> Tuck it in and wear a tie. It is a job interview and you want to look your best.
> 
> On the topic of the interview, the only question that I was asked that, at that time, I thought was weird was if I was able and willing to use a firearm to kill someone else.



I will tuck in my shirt for the interview. However I don't have a tie. Now if they asked me this question I wouldn't be surprised especially, because I'm applying for Infantry this would be  a good question. My answer would be Yes, definitely in order to protect myself and team mates I would have to kill bad guys! I hope my answer doesn't sound weird.

How did you answered this question by the way?Springroll


----------



## kincanucks

_How did you answered this question by the way?Springroll _ 

There are two answers to the CONSCIENTIOUS OBJECTOR question: Yes or No.  So if she is now enrolled which answer do you think she took?  This is not a question open for discussion.

HH


----------



## GeorgeD

I applied for Infantry but due to my vision I was told I cannot go in to that field but my options for Signals were open. I called CFRC and talked to them and they scheduled a new interview. I was wondering if that was necessary. My question arises because I changed units from Engineers to Infantry due to Distance from my house as to The engineers I had to travel 1 1/2h in both directions while infantry it was only 30min and when I did that I did not need another interview.

Thanx in Advance


----------



## Yrys

I'm a civy, 

but I'm wondering why would you think they have schedule you for
another interview, if tis not necessary?

I'm curious...


----------



## GeorgeD

My logic is that its for a new job that's pretty different from infantry but why didn't they do the same when I changed the first time...


----------



## navymich

Although some questions within the interview are generalized, many are also job/trade specific, which would necessitate another interview.  Check out this thread for some more info on that: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48757/post-426451.html#msg426451

As to why they didn't the first time, only they know why.  But the point is, that part doesn't really matter now.  What does matter is that they are requiring you to do another one for Sig.


----------



## GeorgeD

Thanx for the reply...


----------



## R22Reg

Is it during, or after, the interview that the officer tell you if you're enrolled, or i will have to wait days, weeks or months?

Thank you for your answer!


----------



## BC Old Guy

There is a possibility that you may be given a job offer at the end of the interview.  However, that depends on many other considerations, such as your medical and criminal records and name check.  Most people have to wait for a period of time, depending on the desired occupation, what info needs to be gathered and verified after the interview, and how overworked they are in your recruiting centre.

If you go over the Recruiting FAQs in this forum you will get a good idea of the process.  The more parts of the process that are complete when you do the interview, the more likely that you will get a quick job offer.


----------



## R22Reg

tHANK YOU FOR THE ANSWER


----------



## KrissyJ

I just finished my interview on Wednesday and I was told they take up to two weeks to call you back with an offer. They rate your application, it gets reviewed and then they either call you back and offer your first choice, tell you that it is full and maybe you get your second or ask you to come back in to discuss a new trade.


----------



## marie1987

i just did my interview and medical! i was soo stressed out for my interview but it turned out to be the most fun part of the process...it was really relaxed and i had no stress at all! if u have questions about the interview...read the preparation guide they gave you! seriously it helps!  anyways they told me it was a go except for some papers i need to have fill in for medical. so i might be leaving in october! what a great day!


----------



## Remius

You'd be amazed at how many people don't read the paperwork we give them.  Good for you for at least going over it and making yourself a better applicant for it.

Good luck.


----------



## Marinero2008

I have found this link in one of the posts but it appears to be dead:  http://64.254.158.112/pdf/interview_en.pdf . Does anybody know where it went?
Thanks


----------



## lennoj

Google Search Phrase: Preparing Interview Canadian Forces

Top Two Results:

www.metisnation.ca/Aboriginal_Employment/pdfs/Interview_preparing.pdf 
www.army.dnd.ca/lorne_scots/documents/testing-interview-form.pdf

I checked these documents with the current (which I have only a hardcopy of, sorry) and they are different in some instances, but still deliver the same effect. 

It's like any other *career/professional* interview. Study your trade(s), figure out what they do specifically, formations, locations, and relax 

Cheers,


----------



## RHFC_piper

Here's a mirror:
Prep for interview

Your recruiter probably already told you all this, but I'll reiterate;
- Complete this form just before the interview, The day before or the morning of, then the information will be current and fresh in your head.
- Make sure you bring the form completed to your interview. Otherwise you will have to complete it again at the recruiting centre and the interviewer may take this as a sign that you are unprepared for the interview.
- If you can't honestly answer a question on the form, don't worry... it's not a test.  It's a guide for the interviewing officer.

Good luck.


heh... lennoj... you beat me to it.  ;D


----------



## Marinero2008

Thanks Fellas! Much obliged. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## tutorisland

Great, now i know what to expect at the interview
i didn't see nor speak with a recruiter, just reviewed and decided my best fit would be enter regular force and get training to become an EME officer

how long after a successful interview will it be b4 going to Que for basic

after successful basic, will I have much chance to work Vancouver Island or just be sent to Timbucktoo away from family and like it?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

tutorisland said:
			
		

> Great, now i know what to expect at the interview
> i didn't see nor speak with a recruiter, just reviewed and decided my best fit would be enter regular force and get training to become an EME officer
> 
> how long after a successful interview will it be b4 going to Que for basic
> 
> after successful basic, will I have much chance to work Vancouver Island or just be sent to Timbucktoo away from family and like it?



These questions have been asked and answered quite a few times. Being resourceful is a great quality in a young officer. Try to start cultivating it. I will suggest that you re-read the guidelines and try doing a little of your own work around here before asking so many of the same questions.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Marinero2008

tutorisland said:
			
		

> i didn't see nor speak with a recruiter,


If you are seriously considering to join, besides utilizing "Search" function here, that's exactly what you should do - visit your local CFRC and talk to one of the recruiters. This is what they are for: to answer people's questions.  When I applied last February, I spent almost an hour talking with the recruiter asking him ton of questions.
And I came out enlightened.  

Good Luck!


----------



## tutorisland

yes i should have spoken to someone after i passed aptitude for eme officer
i have a picture of how i hope things will go training/working
maybe need a reality check

at my interview i speak about everything on the interview sheet
at 50yo have a very good grasp of electronics [radar,two way radios, audio/TV/VCR] component level repairs
it is in my nature to share, and I believe that EME is my best venue to share my skills

on with my dream
i sign for regular force / officer / EME [maybe bonus 40k]
eventhou 260lbs 5-9" can't do a situp, nor run 2k4m
i sweat off 60#; pass basic 10wks

start as officer cadet / subordinate
go to training school wks/mos pass

join a regiment [maybe pick a base]
move family house close by
work in a shop all day
join fam at nite

i'll visit a recruit office again, last time went to small depot
saw ad in paper, went during the posted time; but onone was there
left my # but onone called

so i researched
came up with EME
sent app to Ont.


----------



## PMedMoe

So let me get this straight.  You're 5'9', 260 lbs and 50 years old?  Can't do a sit-up or run 2.4 km?  Expect to "sweat off" 60 lbs?

Yep, a reality check may be in order.

You sent your application to Ont?  Aren't you in B.C.?

Also, *please* tell us that English is not your first language.


----------



## tutorisland

str8 up yes will lose wt.
i guess in 1500 hundred of yer posts u nev abbr.'d
if u haven't any info to offer
u have too much time on your hands


----------



## Marinero2008

tutorisland said:
			
		

> i sign for regular force / officer / EME [maybe bonus 40k]
> eventhou 260lbs 5-9" can't do a situp, nor run 2k4m



Hey totorisland, I agree with PMedMoe. Maybe you should reevaluate your aspirations. And you got your work cut out for you, that's for sure. Physical fitness training is critical. The minimum requirements for your age group are 19 sit-ups and 19 push-ups and you have to run 2.4 km in under 14min 25 sec. The faster, the better.
Myself being 46, I have been getting ready for this all summer. Now I can push 35 push-ups and 33 sit-ups. I run 2.4km in 12 min flat ( still want to bring that down to around 11' 30'' or so). It took a lot of work!


----------



## George Wallace

tutorisland said:
			
		

> str8 up yes will lose wt.
> i guess in 1500 hundred of yer posts u nev abbr.'d
> if u haven't any info to offer
> u have too much time on your hands



YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED ABOUT POSTING MSN SPEAK

I'll tell you now: NEXT post like this and I will start deleting all your posts that do not comply with the Site Guidelines.


----------



## tutorisland

I am very sorry Mr. Wallace; please forgive me for not reading the site guidelines. Rest assured that all future posts will be written in a professional manner.


----------



## martr

I searched the site for recent information about this, but only found topics several months old.

I was contacted by the recruiting office concerning my interview, but was only told to dress appropriately. The recruiting center never mentioned the preparation guide (a copy of which I have found online) nor the need to bring to the interview.

Is the preparation guide still being utilized? I will complete it just to be better prepared, but is it still mandatory to bring it to the actual interview?


Thank you!


----------



## bms

You should know the answers to the questions on the Interview Prep. form. It's kind of important. They also ask quite a few questions not related to that form, which explains why it is not longer mandatory to bring along. Neither I, nor anyone else I was at the CFRC with, had brought that form. In fact, the CFRC never mentioned it either. If they wanted you to bring it, they'd tell you.


----------



## HeadLamp

The interview prep form was never even mentioned when I did my interview. 

 Edit: If you're going to take the time to complete it anyway, why would you not bring it with you just to be safe?


----------



## martr

Thanks for the quick answers.

Of course I'll drag it around with me to review it just prior to the interview. However, if they require the form, I'll form complete sentences instead of just writing down quick notes for my own use.


----------



## CFR FCS

Interview prep guide is NOT required by the CFRC. You should have been told to research your occupation choices via the web page or the glossy handouts they pass out. We try to ensure that the applicants view the lifestyle videos for each occupation.  Bottom line, do your research before the interview. 

CFR FCS


----------



## Lil_T

I felt like a big tool at my interview.  Haven't been on an interview in years, and it was kind of rushed due to the snowstorm.  Plus my interviewer didn't ask me many of the questions on that form (except for what do people in my selected trade do, and advantages/ disadvantages) there were a lot of "tell me about a time" and "what would you do" kind of questions... and the "Would you be able to shoot someone if the need arose?" question.


----------



## HeadLamp

> tell me about a time



 Those were definately the most troublesome questions for me. Some of them I could relate to rather quickly, but one or two I had to take a minute to formulate an answer. One minute with a recruiter staring at you from across the table seems like a really long uncomfortable time...


----------



## Lil_T

I told him I'd have to think for a minute since I haven't actually been in the workforce for 2 years.  mat leave + moving to Ottawa + the deployment = a long time with no working.  Didn't want to regale him with tales of motherhood.  lol


----------



## pgrieves

So i completed my CFAT and after i talked to a recruiter and scheduled my interview and medical.  I asked if there were any interview preparation forms or packages and he said no.  He said i should just research my trades i am applying for.  He didn't say anything else.  But now after i have seen this thread i will print this form and be better prepared.  Thanks.


----------



## stevea32

Where is this interview prep form? I did not receive or was told about this form at all? please direct me to where i can find this


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

go back to the start of this forum, read a little and I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## Greymatters

Lil_T said:
			
		

> "Would you be able to shoot someone if the need arose?" question.



Hmmm, I'd definately be interested in what the HR consultant put in as the 'most appropriate answer'.  Did you give a context situation where this might happen?


----------



## stevea32

thanks don't really know how i missed that but thanks


----------



## hotei

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'd definately be interested in what the HR consultant put in as the 'most appropriate answer'.  Did you give a context situation where this might happen?



To be honest, I was thinking the same thing. If someone said "ABSOLUTELY!", I am pretty sure that that would raise big ole' red flags in my mind. Likewise, if you say "ABSOLUTELY NOT!", then I think that one would have to wonder if the military is right for you. 

Seems like almost a trick question without context. 

Do I think I could shoot an unarmed grandmother who had no intention of hurting or killing me or others? 

Do I think I could shoot an armed combatant who has every intention of doing me or others harm?


----------



## martr

The "can you shoot someone" question seems to me like a yes/no question. If I would be the interviewer and I would get anything else than yes/no, I would repeat and ask "yes or no?".


----------



## Galahad

I think in my interview the Captain actually prefaced the question with "yes or no?" That being the case, I'm not sure they would be concerned if you said something else, they just want to know whether or not you would be a contentious objector, although it probably wouldn't help you if you say "no."


----------



## Greymatters

martr said:
			
		

> The "can you shoot someone" question seems to me like a yes/no question. If I would be the interviewer and I would get anything else than yes/no, I would repeat and ask "yes or no?".



This is the kind of answer that shows how people dont understand the purpose of an in-person interview.  If all you want is a 'yes-no' answer, then there's no need for you to be there doing an interview and wasting taxpayer dollars.  Just give the interviewee a piece of paper and come back when he's done if thats all you want.

The purpose of the interviewer is to provide context to difficult questions, and discuss why people made specific choices, not just observe behaviour to uncomfortable questions.


----------



## martr

Greymatters said:
			
		

> This is the kind of answer that shows how people dont understand the purpose of an in-person interview.  If all you want is a 'yes-no' answer, then there's no need for you to be there doing an interview and wasting taxpayer dollars.  Just give the interviewee a piece of paper and come back when he's done if thats all you want.
> 
> The purpose of the interviewer is to provide context to difficult questions, and discuss why people made specific choices, not just observe behaviour to uncomfortable questions.



I fully understand the purpose of an in-person interview. I conduct interviews myself, similar to those the recruiters are doing, for the same department.

I can confirm that there are questions where we require just a yes or no answer and I do repeat the question if someone answers something else and explains his position. Although I appreciate the extra information, all we are looking for in our case is yes/no.

I completely agree that the point of the recruiting interview is to get a "feel" of the potential recruit. However, there may be questions that they only look for a simple answer. This may be one of them.

I'm not a Military Career Counselor and I have no idea what they look for, so it's just my opinion really.


----------



## Greymatters

My response was likely too enthusiastic as well...


----------



## KingKikapu

When it comes to shooting someone, I would hope that the context would be provided before giving a yes/no response.  That 'if the need arose' bit doesn't fly for me either.  If you can be asked whether you can take a life or not, then you should also be asked to properly justify the rationale for doing so.  Context matters.

But that's just me.


----------



## Cas

*Summary:**
1.  Fill out an Access to Information FORM.
2.  Contact Minister Peter MacKay.*


__________________________________________________________________________

In August 2008 I applied for DEO out of Halifax.  I kicked butt on the CFAT.  Then the Career Counsellor told me there was a freeze on ALL Officer Trades and he would be keeping my file active for only another 5 months...........then he would shred it.  I would then have to reapply & resubmit all original documentation.  I went home and called 5 Recruitment Centres across Canada and they told me this was incorrect.



I was crushed.  I'm 38, a parent/husband, full-time teacher, have a lot of family who served, and was ready to make the move.  I couldn't get any answers from Halifax so I filled out and "Access to Information (ATIP) Form" which gave me a copy of all internal correspondence regarding my file:

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/atip-aiprp/apps/coords/index-eng.asp

 Or......

National Defence
Julie Jansen
Access to Information and Privacy Coordinator
North Tower
101 Colonel By Drive, 8th Floor
Ottawa, Ontario  K1A 0K2
Telephone: 613-992-0996   
Other Telephone: 1-888-272-8207 
Facsimile: 613-995-5777
jansen.j@forces.gc.ca 







HOLY COW!!!!  It provided me with a lot of inconsistencies and questionable data regarding the processing.  The CC broke a lot of rules.



I then took it, along with a formal written complaint, to Peter MacKay.  He took care of business and dealt with the Career Counselor in person and responded in writing.







PETER MacKays Office:.....................................................................................

*The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay*
Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway
980 East River Road
New Glasgow, Nova Scotia
B2H 3S8

Email:  Mackap2@parl.gc.ca
Tel:  902-863-7005



As of March 2009, I have reapplied through the Sydney Recruitment Office.  Wow.......... What a professional group of Men and Women.  They have processed the application right away and no personal hang-ups.



If you get shafted, *do something about it  * and put it on record.  Believe me, Ottawa is watching!!


----------



## RCDtpr

Wow....blade a recruiter.  Good way to start your career.


----------



## Michael OLeary

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Wow....blade a recruiter.  Good way to start your career.



It would appear that if his complaint was upheld, then he was fully justified in using the system to seek correction of a wrong decision and action.


----------



## Lil_T

...and I didn't see him mentioning the name of the recruiter either.  

Good on you Cas for making the system work for you.


----------



## 2 Cdo

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Wow....blade a recruiter.  Good way to start your career.



Apparently you missed the point that the recruiter/recruiting office screwed up. This individual wants to serve and was given false information from the recruiter. 

Or is lying to prospective soldiers okay in your book?


----------



## ltmaverick25

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Wow....blade a recruiter.  Good way to start your career.



It seems to me that the recruiter was blading him.  I dont recall a time in 2008 when all officer positions were closed either.  Some of them may get closed but certainly not all of them at the same time.

On another note, its good to see that the government is actually responsive to this kind of BS.


----------



## George Wallace

I'd like to point out that those are rather drastic measures to have to take.  In some cases they are necessary.  In some cases they are more of a nuisance tactic that an unscrupulous person may be using to escape a perceived bias or punishment.  I am currently witnessing/experiencing the latter at the moment.  It is a double edged sword that often can hurt/smear all parties involved.  No one is the "innocent" in the end and everyone has a dark cloud over them.

In a way it reminds me of the days fifteen or so years ago, where people who weren't awarded a certain limited issue medal, went to their Member of Parliament and requested them.  Everyone in the Unit knew, and formed an instant opinion on the member's character.

It is often a double edged sword when these procedures are carried out.


----------



## Cas

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'd like to point out that those are rather drastic measures to have to take.  In some cases they are necessary.  In some cases they are more of a nuisance tactic that an unscrupulous person may be using to escape a perceived bias or punishment.  I am currently witnessing/experiencing the latter at the moment.  It is a double edged sword that often can hurt/smear all parties involved.  No one is the "innocent" in the end and everyone has a dark cloud over them.
> 
> In a way it reminds me of the days fifteen or so years ago, where people who weren't awarded a certain limited issue medal, went to their Member of Parliament and requested them.  Everyone in the Unit knew, and formed an instant opinion on the member's character.
> 
> It is often a double edged sword when these procedures are carried out.








Wow George..................deep.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nauticus

From my experiences, Recruitment Centres are extremely unhelpful and useless in many ways. I apologize in advance, but you _never_ receive callbacks and the information you actually _do_ get out of them is often incorrect. This is just my experiences.

I learnt that if you truly want to know something, you have to actively look for it yourself. Forums, official websites, etc. It's hard to work with the Recruiting Centre, but if you want in the CF that badly, you have to just tolerate it and wade through it.

Note: No offense to anybody here who is a CF recruiter. I may have just been unlucky, but many people I've spoken to have had similar experiences. My comments are based on my experiences only.


----------



## Love793

Nauticus said:
			
		

> From my experiences, Recruitment Centres are extremely unhelpful and useless in many ways. I apologize in advance, but you _never_ receive callbacks and the information you actually _do_ get out of them is often incorrect. This is just my experiences.
> 
> I learnt that if you truly want to know something, you have to actively look for it yourself. Forums, official websites, etc. It's hard to work with the Recruiting Centre, but if you want in the CF that badly, you have to just tolerate it and wade through it.
> 
> Note: No offense to anybody here who is a CF recruiter. I may have just been unlucky, but many people I've spoken to have had similar experiences. My comments are based on my experiences only.



The major problem is that there isn't a specific recruiter per trade in each CFRC or CFRC DET. We try to get a good representation from the three elements, that can speak on behalf of their specific element and have a clue about the jobs in each. However having intimate knowledge of all 100 + occupations is impossible to guarantee.  Unfortunately there are also a very select few in the Centres or Dets whom haven't even a clue of the different jobs in their own element.  The best thing as you said is to research the trade on line, through hand outs, talking to guys in the trade, vets etc.


----------



## templeton peck

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Wow....blade a recruiter.  Good way to start your career.



That is a really ignorant thing to say. Yes, if he mentioned the person who screwed him over, that would be a different matter. There is NOTHING wrong with using the system for what it is intended for. The Canadian government and all of its branches including the CF, are not perfect and these avenues are very important to have as a citizen who virtually has no power when it comes to bureaucracy and incompetence. In my experience, CF recruiting centers do not all follow the same procedure and not all of the people working in them care about the individual applicant – some do! 
As with any place of business, you see people who are in positions that they really have no business being in, and the recruiters are not any different. I remember back during my application days and calling in and speaking to someone (never the same person twice) and getting various answers to the same question depending on who you spoke to - and all of them sounded very definitive and final, and obviously some or most of them had to be dead wrong. RCR has a motto - Never pass a fault, should apply to recruiters, unfortunately it doesn't seem too consistently, and isn't a very good introduction to the military life!


----------



## RCDtpr

Maybe it isn't a good introduction to military life.  But the fact of the matter is that IS military life.  I for one, do not like people who whine to higher ups everytime they don't get their way.


----------



## tabernac

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Maybe it isn't a good introduction to military life.  But the fact of the matter is that IS military life.  I for one, do not like people who whine to higher ups everytime they don't get their way.



Apparently you don't understand how the recruiter mislead the OP, and gave him false info. Or maybe you do understand, and are just apathetic to such situations. If someone in my chain of command deliberately misinformed me or someone else, you can be damned sure I would seek mediation, as the OP did.

TDV

edit: info


----------



## armyvern

I'm just amazed ... period. This must be the quickest the system has ever worked for ANYONE. 

EVEN utilizing ATI. Applied in Aug 08 ... a mere 6 months ago. We have people waiting years in the recruiting centre. 

6 months ago he was told it would be destroyed after 5 months (either correctly or incorrectly). Now, did you wait until that 5th month to file the ATI? Or what? Or did you do that immediately after applying 6 months ago? 

Also: Perhaps you should change your thread title.

It's current title leads me to think that you were "legitimately" screwed over. Yet, you are raging here that you were NOT "legitimately" screwed over. 

What one pers refused entry into the CF considers "screwed over" does not equate "actually being screwed over".

We've plenty of applicants who have been rejected for legitimate medical factors etc, but if you ask them ... they'll insist that the rules are bullshit and that they were screwed over.

So, the MND personally looked after you and "allegedly" dealt with a recruiter personally too.

I guess my question is ... that 6 months (from your application date until now) is extremely FAST to get into the CF these days by any standard of the imagination. Are you now getting in? Or not? Quicker than the guy next to you? Or did you have to completely re-apply in Sydney?

Is the MND going to have time to do the same thing for each and every recruit (THOUSANDS of people) file those recruiters are currently handling accross the nation? I'd think not.

Oh, and by the time all applicants file ATI's ... the MND and the recruiters will be spending 150% of their days actionning and researching and then answering ATI requests ... so (oooops sorry) but they won't then have any time to actually process any more applicants. And THAT in itself will be a legitimate reason for someone not to be recruited within a mere 6 months after they originally applied. Wow, talk about making a slow recruiting process even slower ... that'll do it.

ATI requests should be absolutely the LAST resort if you absolutely feel you have been rejected etc for an "ILLEGITIMATE" reason ... not legitimate ones.


----------



## George Wallace

Love793 said:
			
		

> The major problem is that there isn't a specific recruiter per trade in each CFRC or CFRC DET. We try to get a good representation from the three elements, that can speak on behalf of their specific element and have a clue about the jobs in each. However having intimate knowledge of all 100 + occupations is impossible to guarantee.  Unfortunately there are also a very select few in the Centres or Dets whom haven't even a clue of the different jobs in their own element.  The best thing as you said is to research the trade on line, through hand outs, talking to guys in the trade, vets etc.


  Very good points.  Just to add to that, many working in the Recruiting Centers across the country are Reservists.


----------



## Loachman

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Maybe it isn't a good introduction to military life.  But the fact of the matter is that IS military life.  I for one, do not like people who whine to higher ups everytime they don't get their way.



So we should scrap our grievance system now?

Sometimes injustices are done. Should they be ignored? Would you like to serve in an organization where that happened routinely?

I have been the assisting officer for a number of people who were treated quite shoddily. Their complaints were completely justified. None of them "whined". In most cases, their motivation to complain was to prevent the same thing from happening to others.

Using legitimate means to correct incompetence or abuse is not "whining".

More people should stand up to such incompetence and abuse. We, the CF, and society in general would all be better off for it.

Stop making excuses for incompetents and abusers.


----------



## len173

> From my experiences, Recruitment Centres are extremely unhelpful and useless in many ways. I apologize in advance, but you never receive callbacks and the information you actually do get out of them is often incorrect. This is just my experiences.
> 
> I learnt that if you truly want to know something, you have to actively look for it yourself. Forums, official websites, etc. It's hard to work with the Recruiting Centre, but if you want in the CF that badly, you have to just tolerate it and wade through it.
> 
> Note: No offense to anybody here who is a CF recruiter. I may have just been unlucky, but many people I've spoken to have had similar experiences. My comments are based on my experiences only.



I have found the same thing in the past when I looked into the CF. I found recruiters who made me feel like they didn't care, and had no interest in getting me into uniform.

However, I eventually bit the bullet, and am currently joining up, and the recruiter I have dealt with is great in every possible way. I am very happy with my experience thus far, so it just depends.


----------



## chris_log

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Maybe it isn't a good introduction to military life.  But the fact of the matter is that IS military life.  I for one, do not like people who whine to higher ups everytime they don't get their way.



We have the grievance system for a reason, the way the military works and is structured the possibility of abuse and deliberate incompetence is elevated. That being said, there are people who abuse the grievance system but that's the nature of anything like this. CF members need to have recourse when they have been wronged by the system. I know there is a belief that people use the grievance system to correct 'personal' issues, but from what I've learned the people responsible for actioning grievences are pretty good at seperating the wheat from the chaff. 

Also, I guess I've been lucky when it comes to recruiters. Both times around I never had a problem, in fact, the only admin problems I had were during my CT and were the fault of my unit's OR. 

Is it an issue with recruiters, or with the attitudes of some applicants? I.e. I get the impression that sometimes people feel it is their right to serve (which in some ways is a good thing....nice to see Canadians who feel that they need to be in the CF) and their right to get the recruiter's undivided attention. I'm in no way referring to the OP, but just a general observation...


----------



## newmet

OK, so I am going to jump in here and say a few things...
1)  for the Op of this post:  I am glad you were able to get the system to work for you, sometimes it comes back and bites the person in the butt when they fight back.  The system is there to protect people and should be used when necessary.
2)  for RCDtpr:  I don't think anyone whined and cried, he felt like he was being treated improperly and he fought back, good for him, hopefully as an officer he will be one of the ones who will fight for his soldiers.
3)  I recruited out of Halifax and for the first 4 months I felt like I was bashing my head against a brick wall and that the staff there didn't care if I ever joined.  I finally got in contact with two excellent Sgt's who were quite helpful and my recruiting Captain was phenomenal!  Once you call weekly for almost 10 months you learn who to talk to and who to not talk to.


----------



## aesop081

newmet said:
			
		

> you learn who to talk to and who to not talk to.



On a related note,

In my experience, some of the folks walking up to the counter or calling.......need to f'ing learn how to politely talk to people.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Loachman said:
			
		

> So we should scrap our grievance system now?
> 
> Sometimes injustices are done. Should they be ignored? Would you like to serve in an organization where that happened routinely?
> 
> I have been the assisting officer for a number of people who were treated quite shoddily. Their complaints were completely justified. None of them "whined". In most cases, their motivation to complain was to prevent the same thing from happening to others.
> 
> Using legitimate means to correct incompetence or abuse is not "whining".
> 
> More people should stand up to such incompetence and abuse. We, the CF, and society in general would all be better off for it.
> 
> Stop making excuses for incompetents and abusers.



Very well said.  I think unfortunately in the military, we have developed a culture of, "too bad, suck it up and deal with it"...  That attitude may work when someone complains about having to do a field ex in the rain, but it cannot be systemically applied to every situation and unfortunately it all too often is.


----------



## benny88

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> On a related note,
> 
> In my experience, some of the folks walking up to the counter or calling.......need to f'ing learn how to politely talk to people.



Someone who feels my pain! Just 2 months of being a desk jockey at a Recruiting Det has given me the patience of a saint.


----------



## xbowhntr

After reading many of the negative comments regarding experiences with local recruiting centres I felt it necessary to share my personal experience with the Oshawa recruiting centre.

My first contact with the recruiting centre was almost a year ago. The process as a whole has been somewhat lengthy, some of the delays revolved around my personal circumstances and some were just the "nature of the beast" involved in dealing with such a large organization. 

From my first contact with the recruiting centre to my receiving of an offer employment I experienced nothing but an exceptional level of professionalism! I felt throughout the whole process as if the recruiters REALLY REALLY wanted me to succeed. I was given courtesy calls to keep me updated on my application progress and anytime I phoned the centre with questions I was made to feel as if I was already part of the CF family.

I really appreciate all of the help the recruiters from the Oshawa Centre have provided me!


----------



## ComdCFRG

V Olive:

Glad that you were able to get your problem sorted.  Obviously what you understood/were told was not correct.  We get cases through the MND office on a regular basis (not as regularly as some other parts of the CF it seems though) and either I or one of my senior staff are involved in determining what happened and what should/can be done.  In many cases what we have done is correct, but not what the applicant wished to hear - in your case we obviously made a mistake and that has been corrected.

For the record, I don't consider it whining - it's everyone's right to raise an issue with their MP or the Minister and get an answer.   Not everyone applying takes the issue to the next level in the recruiting centre/call the 1-800 line/chat online with a recruiter for more information, which is why there are alternate methods to raise questions.

Nor are mistakes automatically incompetence or abuse - most often they are just mistakes that need to be corrected.  The recruiters, whether they are my staff or those working for Reserve Force units, are hardworking and dedicated individuals who do the best they can in trying to address both the needs of the service with those of the individual, and these are not always in mutual harmony.


----------



## Occam

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> On a related note,
> 
> In my experience, some of the folks walking up to the counter or calling.......need to f'ing learn how to politely talk to people.



Just curious - how much time do you have behind the counter of a recruiting office, again?


----------



## armyvern

Occam said:
			
		

> Just curious - how much time do you have behind the counter of a recruiting office, again?



Where'd he say "Recruiting Office"?? 

Google "Op Connection" - it's been happening for almost 4 years now.


----------



## Occam

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Where'd he say "Recruiting Office"??
> 
> Google "Op Connection" - it's been happening for almost 4 years now.



He said "walking up to the counter or calling".  Are civvies just wandering onto the flightline at 407 Sqn to ask him recruiting-related questions?  Or cold calling the AESOP lounge there to ask him questions?


----------



## CountDC

now now children - no fighting.  He is a Sgt with 15 years in so could have been a recruiter plus his post can be read several ways.  

He did not say recruiting office so could be talking about anywhere although the subj line of this thread mentions recruiting centre 

did not mention civvies, what side of the counter or which end of the phone call so could be talking about the recruiters vice the applicant.

Best that we give him time to answer on his experience. 

Now go to your respective corners and wait for the bell.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'd like to point out that those are rather drastic measures to have to take.  In some cases they are necessary.  In some cases they are more of a nuisance tactic that an unscrupulous person may be using to escape a perceived bias or punishment.  I am currently witnessing/experiencing the latter at the moment.  It is a double edged sword that often can hurt/smear all parties involved.  No one is the "innocent" in the end and everyone has a dark cloud over them.
> 
> In a way it reminds me of the days fifteen or so years ago, where people who weren't awarded a certain limited issue medal, went to their Member of Parliament and requested them.  Everyone in the Unit knew, and formed an instant opinion on the member's character.
> 
> It is often a double edged sword when these procedures are carried out.



I agree with George here.  

My first thought was "wow, talk about using a 10-lb maul to hammer in a 3 inch nail".  While it works, it probably isn't necessary (but may have been, I can't determine that).

For follow-on readers, my advice is to start at a lower level.  Specifically, each Recruiting Center has an OIC (Officer in Charge) which I believe is a Major/Lt Cdr.  

If you find yourself at odds with a MCC (Military Career Counsellor), etc, I think the prudent thing to do would be to address the issue to these people.  The problem can be corrected (possibly) at their level, and it allows them to address the issue across the whole of their CFRC staff (if necessary), doesn't involve lots of expended time and effort at higher levels where they are busy with "bigger picture" issues.  The aspiring CF mbr has their concerns addressed, the needed corrections can be made, and the OIC is given the opportunity to do their job; overseeing the CFRC they are responsible for to their Commander(s).

*Right tool for the right job*


----------



## armyvern

Occam said:
			
		

> He said "walking up to the counter or calling".  Are civvies just wandering onto the flightline at 407 Sqn to ask him recruiting-related questions?  Or cold calling the AESOP lounge there to ask him questions?



Well, as part of Op Connection ... I got to stand around some displays (even though I've NEVER been posted to a CFRC, or manned their "counter" officially, or recd their calls) during Hometown recruiter etc to answer questions about my trade, the CF etc ... where I too saw some of the behaviour he mentions by those approaching the Recruiter kiosk.

In the CF, we are ALL recruiters.


----------



## templeton peck

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Maybe it isn't a good introduction to military life.  But the fact of the matter is that IS military life.  I for one, do not like people who whine to higher ups everytime they don't get their way.



You for one don't like whiners? Who the hell does? But then, who likes people who constantly find fault in what others say and jump on them at the drop of a hat?
Sounds like you just want to tread on someone. If I follow your logic, you should never look out for yourself or make a peep when someone makes a blunder that negatively affects you, either while in the military or just prior to it while in the recruiting phase? Do you think all of those pesky reservists are 'whining' when they realise they are getting screwed over by the pencil pushers in Ottawa? Or those annoying amputees who can't get aid when they get home from a duty because of those same pencil pushers in Ottawa? I am of course exaggerating to prove my point, which is you shouldn't shut up when faced with a wrong - that would be more akin to a coward or sheep, and that is not what the army needs. (not saying you are one)


----------



## Michael OLeary

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> For follow-on readers, my advice is to start at a lower level.  Specifically, each Recruiting Center has an OIC (Officer in Charge) which I believe is a Major/Lt Cdr.
> 
> If you find yourself at odds with a MCC (Military Career Counsellor), etc, I think the prudent thing to do would be to address the issue to these people.  The problem can be corrected (possibly) at their level, and it allows them to address the issue across the whole of their CFRC staff (if necessary), doesn't involve lots of expended time and effort at higher levels where they are busy with "bigger picture" issues.  The aspiring CF mbr has their concerns addressed, the needed corrections can be made, and the OIC is given the opportunity to do their job; overseeing the CFRC they are responsible for to their Commander(s).
> 
> *Right tool for the right job*



But you do have to know the tools exist.  I suspect that when an applicant is told that they have been found unsuitable for any reason, they are not then briefed on all their options to appeal that decision.


----------



## CountDC

templeton peck said:
			
		

> Do you think all of those pesky reservists are 'whining' when they realise they are getting screwed over by the pencil pushers in Ottawa?



not all but some are as they are not actually getting screwed over - they only think they are as they are not getting what they want.


----------



## mariomike

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> In the CF, we are ALL recruiters.



Absolutely! 
( Sorry for the one word response ).


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> But you do have to know the tools exist.  I suspect that when an applicant is told that they have been found unsuitable for any reason, they are not then briefed on all their options to appeal that decision.



Agree 100%.  Hopefully this thread will be helpful to some of them that find themselves in this position then.


----------



## armyvern

Wow Templeton,

Exaggerating?

You've turned a comment about "people who whine to higher ups every time they don't get their own way" into a supposed tirade about 

Reservists,
Amputees,

And made him out to be just someone "who wants to stomp on everyone."

Talk about tirades; go speak with the man in the mirror.


----------



## chris_log

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> But you do have to know the tools exist.  I suspect that when an applicant is told that they have been found unsuitable for any reason, they are not then briefed on all their options to appeal that decision.



I think the reason the OP (and others) go right to their MP/Grievance System etc is because a year or so ago I do remember a number of media reports detailing how recruits were 'having to call their MP's to fix the broken recruiting system' (not my words) as well as a few reports on how the ombudsman (I believe) was looking into issues surrounding people's applications.

Therefore, to a prospective recruit this seems like the only option. I wonder how CFRC's could make it more obvious that there is an appeal process of sorts for applications.


----------



## armyvern

Piper said:
			
		

> I think the reason the OP (and others) go right to their MP/Grievance System etc is because a year or so ago I do remember a number of media reports detailing how recruits were 'having to call their MP's to fix the broken recruiting system' (not my words) as well as a few reports on how the ombudsman (I believe) was looking into issues surrounding people's applications.
> 
> Therefore, to a prospective recruit this seems like the only option. I wonder how CFRC's could make it more obvious that there is an appeal process of sorts for applications.



How about a BHS (Big Honkin' Sign) immediately inside each CFRC that states something akin to what I have up within my sections here (it's advice is usually followed at clothing stores...)

"If you experience what you feel to be bad service, or disagree in any way with what you are issued/told by counter staff - please take the following action in the following order, if necessary:

Ask for the Counter Supervisor: Local: XXXX
Ask for the IC Clothing Stores: Local: XXXX
Ask for the MPO (that's me): Local:

If you feel that we can not solve your issue, please have your CoC contact OC Sup at Local: XXXX."


----------



## chris_log

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How about a BHS (Big Honkin' Sign) immediately inside each CFRC that states something akin to what I have up within my sections here (it's advice is usually followed at clothing stores...)
> 
> "If you experience what you feel to be bad service, or disagree in any way with what you are issued/told by counter staff - please take the following action in the following order, if necessary:
> 
> Ask for the Counter Supervisor: Local: XXXX
> Ask for the IC Clothing Stores: Local: XXXX
> Ask for the MPO (that's me): Local:
> 
> If you feel that we can not solve your issue, please have your CoC contact OC Sup at Local: XXXX."



That'd be a good idea. Although, considering the fact that we live in a society where people demand to see the manager because their potatoes are touching their peas....I wonder if the chain of command in a CFRC would have their phone ringing off the hook because "applicant A demands to know why they aren't on the summer BMQ". I'm not saying every prospective recruit is like that (far from it) but we do live in a society where these types of attitudes are prevalent. I can't tell you the number of times I used to have people demand to talk to my manager for this, that and the other things (and the delight I took in telling them to bugger off).


----------



## armyvern

Piper said:
			
		

> That'd be a good idea. Although, considering the fact that we live in a society where people demand to see the manager because their potatoes are touching their peas....I wonder if the chain of command in a CFRC would have their phone ringing off the hook because "applicant A demands to know why they aren't on the summer BMQ". I'm not saying every prospective recruit is like that (far from it) but we do live in a society where these types of attitudes are prevalent. I can't tell you the number of times I used to have people demand to talk to my manager for this, that and the other things (and the delight I took in telling them to bugger off).



We here are very good at providing them with a copy of the written, signed, and authorized directive pertaining to "whichever" point seems to be causing concern to them. ...

At the lowest level possible. Isn't that what "CF society" teaches? Solve your issues at the lowest possible level. If I have a troop who chooses not to go that route ... it is a vlaid detractor point for PER purposes. We have the lowest level cavet in place for a purpose ... it allows us effeciency - especially so when the OC is only going to call the Supervisor (ie me) to ask what the "answer" to the problem is anyway when she gets a call. Ironic isn't it that the only reason they should be calling her was because they didn't like my answer.


----------



## chris_log

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> We here are very good at providing them with a copy of the written, signed, and authorized directive pertaining to "whichever" point seems to be causing concern to them. ...
> 
> At the lowest level possible. Isn't that what "CF society" teaches? Solve your issues at the lowest possible level. If I have a troop who chooses not to go that route ... it is a vlaid detractor point for PER purposes. We have the lowest level cavet in place for a purpose ... it allows us effeciency - especially so when the OC is only going to call the Supervisor (ie me) to ask what the "answer" to the problem is anyway when she gets a call. Ironic isn't it that the only reason they should be calling her was because they didn't like my answer.



100% agreed. 

But remember, the CFRC isn't normally dealing with CF members who already understand the concepts of the chain of command and solving issues at the lowest level. The CFRC is dealing with civilians who more likely then not were raised in today's culture that tells us it is ok to take our problems right to the top. Hence why I think it is a good idea, although I just sense that the officer in charge of the CFRC will find himself/herself inundated by calls from people (and more likely, people's parents....as seen in other cases of deployed members overseas who find their parents at home 'helping' them in their affairs).


----------



## Jarnhamar

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Wow....blade a recruiter.  Good way to start your career.


I've had a recruiter flat out lie to my face. Not a good feeling, maybe we wouldn't have such a manning problem if more recruiters took their shit seriously.


----------



## PMedMoe

When I rejoined as a Med A in '95, my recruiting officer told me to expect to be posted to a field unit.  Just about everyone else on my QL3 course was pretty much told they'd go to clinics and do actual _medical_ work.  Were they "legitimately screwed" over?  No.  Were they misled?  Yes.  Would there be a redress of any sort for that?  I doubt it as I'm sure they were also told they could go to a field unit.  Just not in the same way that I was told.


----------



## Ergotracer

V Olive

I’m at odds (maybe I’m missing something here) as to why you didn’t seek unofficial consultation (internally or externally) with other CFRC personnel … Was there something more specifically to your experience that led you to believe that other personnel were not approachable for consultation? You mentioned not getting any answers from Halifax – did you mean from the recruiting officer or with other personnel as well?  Did you feel that the local CFRC as a whole fell short? For example, were there other communications along the way with this individual or others, that didn’t sit well with you, prior to filing your complaint?   Did you feel approaching another Recruiting Officer might negatively impact your recruitment process?  How/when did you come to realize that the Recruiting Officer was incorrect about officer positions being closed? 

This is not intended to judge your decision. I was hoping you could provide some clarity surrounding your individual circumstances, which might help other recruits make informed decisions.  

ET


----------



## Michael OLeary

Ergotracer said:
			
		

> V Olive
> 
> I’m at odds (maybe I’m missing something here) as to why you didn’t seek unofficial consultation (internally or externally) with other CFRC personnel … Was there something more specifically to your experience that led you to believe that other personnel were not approachable for consultation? You mentioned not getting any answers from Halifax – did you mean from the recruiting officer or with other personnel as well?  Did you feel that the local CFRC as a whole fell short? For example, were there other communications along the way with this individual or others, that didn’t sit well with you, prior to filing your complaint?   Did you feel approaching another Recruiting Officer might negatively impact your recruitment process?  How/when did you come to realize that the Recruiting Officer was incorrect about officer positions being closed?
> 
> This is not intended to judge your decision. I was hoping you could provide some clarity surrounding your individual circumstances, which might help other recruits make informed decisions.
> 
> ET



You can't choose to follow those options unless you are aware they exist and understand how to access them.

It is very possible that the original poster was left under the understanding that the CFRC decisions was final as far as dealing with the CFRC was concerned.  The CF/DND can appear to be a rather imposing monolith to outsiders, without visible access points for redress.  In such a case, in trying to discover options of appeal, the mention of a letter to the Minister does get suggested in such circumstances.


----------



## Loachman

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> Nor are mistakes automatically incompetence or abuse



By all means, no.

In reviewing my post, I was not clear enough, and was referring to more extreme situations with which I have had to deal - none of which involved recruiters.

My recent experience with a recruiting centre was rather humorous. I CTed back into the Reg F last June after almost ten years as a Happy Reservist. I had already spoken to the *Pilot* career manager and established that I would definitely be staying at 400 Squadron before trotting in to see the recruiters. The nice sergeant was a bit flustered by that. My original aptitude test was missing from my pers file, and he insisted that I re-write it. I was wearing my flying suit at the time and pointed to my wings and opined that they were perhaps a better indicator of my aptitude. The career counsellor verified that there was no need to repeat it given my background. I was disappointed by that - I had decided to fail it just to see what their reaction would be. Sometimes being a special case is fun.


----------



## templeton peck

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Wow Templeton,
> 
> Exaggerating?
> 
> You've turned a comment about "people who whine to higher ups every time they don't get their own way" into a supposed tirade about
> 
> Reservists,
> Amputees,
> 
> And made him out to be just someone "who wants to stomp on everyone."
> 
> Talk about tirades; go speak with the man in the mirror.



Is that really what you took from what I wrote? Maybe your jeans are a little too tight Vern? I was just saying the man had the right to complain as his situation seemed to warrant it. I was being a little facetious, and I am sorry if that didn't translate too well in written form. Thanks for stomping on me though!


----------



## armyvern

I just knew I should have foregone the extra space taken up by the underwear.


----------



## saluke

Hi all,

Just passed the CFAT for Int Officer (btw, the CFAT is tough!) and am sitting for the interview on Apr 7th.

Been reading the postings on intelligence officers or operators here and also the forces.ca. I take it that the career is:
- analytical
- have a keen sense in Geography and History
- detail oriented

Are there any tips on how I can further prepare myself for the upcoming interview?


----------



## Azizti

Just watch all the videos out there about your job. Read all the info you can find about the trainings, the type of things you will do etc. Just soak up all the info you find. The more you know the better.
I think it depends on the interviewer but I used the interview prep form and it really helped me during my interview, glad I used it!


----------



## Scfs123

Closest thread i could find to suit my question. 
9 months ago i was told at my interview that i could re-open my application with the army after 6 months had past. Was given a few suggestions on what to do in the mean time to make my application better for the re-opening.

Went in today, and mentioned to the man at the desk that i was wanting to re-open my application, and all i got was mostly the same forms i filled out last time given to me to fill out again. 

So Two questions, One is this the normal for reopening applications? 
Secondly, the reference sheet for backcheck i got this time is different from the one i did earlier, this one asks for five references that have known me for Five years(or since 16.)? As opposed to the "One who has known you five years, and two that have known you for greater then 6 months" that i received last time.
Curious if i maybe got an old form or its a new form.

Which brings up another question, if it is indeed the correct form to be filled out, is it acceptable to have references who have known me less then 5 years on there?(Been working during my wait to re-open time, and got some new references there that i was hoping to be able to use.)

Thanks any insight you could provide, since i i am kinda shocked at having to just do what i did when i first applied to re-open my application.


----------



## jp86

Scfs123, I can't speak to the issue of reopening applications, but the BackCheck requirement has indeed changed.  You're going to need five references who have each known you at least five years / since 16.

In my case, this changed requirement led to lower-quality references.  I moved cities for university, so there is almost no overlap between the people who knew me five years ago and the people who know me today.  The CF will be judging my suitability based on people who have barely had any contact with me for years, rather than the employers and colleagues I've had since then.


----------



## KodyN202

Ok so I am going to try this again. My last thread had been locked because one of my questions was already answered in another thread, leaving my other more important questions without answer or chance of being answered (Thanks Recceguy lol) Although i should have searched first  :nod:. So here it goes, I was wondering what kind of stuff they ask at the enrollment interview? This makes me very nervous, also if I fail this can I do it again? or is it a one shot deal? And yes I did do a search of this several times with no results for my questions.


----------



## the_girlfirend

You do your interview regarding your first trade choice. (and yes that has been answered a hundred times in this forum...) they will ask questions regarding your knowledge of the trade you chose. Make sure you can provide specific examples and experiences that demonstrate that you have the qualities to do that job.

The HR officer can decide that you are not qualified enough or that you do not have the qualities that they are looking for in regards to your trade choices. The officer might recommend you another trade choice. If you are closed to changing your trade and that you fail the interview you may reapply in a year.

If you have made three reasonable choices, your future is in your hands, make sure you are properly prepared and properly dressed... and that you can show them that you know what the job is, and why you want to do that, and why you have the qualities that they are looking for... etc...  

Do not be so nervous, it mostly depends on you and your own preparation for this interview.

Good luck


----------



## kratz

KodyN202 said:
			
		

> So here it goes, I was wondering what kind of stuff they ask at the enrollment interview? This makes me very nervous, also if I fail this can I do it again? or is it a one shot deal? *And yes I did do a search of this several times with no results for my questions.*



Search for:
Interview,
reapply, or
interview questions

Each of those searches will provide a page worth of reading on those topics.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

......and locked again. You're welcome.

Searching from the main page doesn't give you many options. It's best if you can narrow your search by using the advanced search screen.


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## evyh16

i have booked a interview on real short notice, Ive applied for artillery. I was hoping someone could give me a heads up for it, they haven't told me much on what to expect during the interview.


----------



## Lando

As we are required not to tell you the questions they asked... I can tell you that i found it very helpful to fill this out and memorize it.
http://www.metisnation.ca/Aboriginal_Employment/pdfs/Interview_preparing.pdf

Dress Nice, Look even better.


----------



## mathabos

I found that pdf a few days before I went for my interview. 
I filled it out then memorized it. It definitely help me during that portion of the process.
  
Like Lando said, we can't talk about the questions. 
However, this document is a great guide. Remember the CFAT sample test 
that was given to you. Well this is a similar tool that you can use to prepare
yourself for the interview. 

My  :2c:


----------



## Anton1981

HI ALL: I am sure this question has been asked many times before...i tried to find a topic but there are so many...so I do appologize if it is repeat....Finally, I have my medical and interview next week...Couple of questions:
1. Interview dress code: smart casual or suit and tie???
2. Medical: I am applying for nursing officer position..should i bring imminuzation records with me from the hospital I work at???
3. I know you cannot prepare for the interview but is there anything you guys would recommend to look at? any reading materials or something like that???...Thank you in advance...


----------



## Michael OLeary

1. site:army.ca interview dress officer

First returned thread:



> At the very least, wear clean, respectable business casual clothing for NCM applications, and a business suit for officer applications. But, you can never go wrong wearing a power suit, regardless of your trade or career path.



2. Immunization book - should not be needed for the medical, though it will not hurt to have a copy.  You will need a copy of the records for your basic course, otherwise you may get shots you don't need.

3. site:army.ca interview prepare officer

Fifth return:



> OK, here's a brief statement regarding Officer applications. This is from my perspective, drawing upon my experience as a Res unit Recruiting Officer. I hope this helps a few people.
> 
> Resume and Cover-letter:
> 
> First off, know the position you are applying for, and do some research on the unit, job qualifications, etcl.
> 
> Then, write a proper business cover-letter and resume that highlights your skills and experiences as they relate to the Canadian Forces and the unit and TRADE you are applying. You should also identify why you want to become and officer and why you would make a good officer. You need to think about these things, and then articulate them in writing.
> 
> Some units have the option of being choosy. So, like any other businesses, if you just throw together a resume and cover-letter with a few tidbits about how you worked at the arcade or the mall, and not put much thought into it, chances are you won't get that far.
> 
> Basically, treat the application to the CF as you would any other business job. It's all about presentation and professionalism.
> 
> Reasons for Joining:
> There are lots of good reasons for joining the CF.
> 
> However, in my experience, unless your dad or grampa was the CO of the unit you are joining, than mentioning that your grampa fought in WWII will have little bearing on your application. In fact, the application is all about you, not what your dad, grampa, uncle, cousin, aunt, or mum did.
> 
> Focus on what YOU -- as a person -- can offer the unit and the CF and what the CF will offer you in return.
> 
> Interviews:
> 
> Again, do some research on the unit and the type of trade you are applying for. For example, if you want to be an Infantry Officer, than do some reading, and find out what Infantry Officers do in the field. Don't come in with a romantic vision of the Officer Corp and talk endlessly about sipping tea with the upper classes and measuring lines of sight with umbrellas. Find out as much as you can about tactics and strategy, job descriptions and responsibilities, and the overall goals of the CF.
> 
> Show that you have a real interest in the unit and the military in general.
> 
> And, make sure you can talk about it in an interview.



Please try working the search harder, you will have to try very hard to come up with a question that has not been covered before.


----------



## George Wallace

Anton1981 said:
			
		

> HI ALL: I am sure this question has been asked many times before...i tried to find a topic but there are so many...so I do appologize if it is repeat....Finally, I have my medical and interview next week...Couple of questions:
> 1. Interview dress code: smart casual or suit and tie???
> 2. Medical: I am applying for nursing officer position..should i bring imminuzation records with me from the hospital I work at???
> 3. I know you cannot prepare for the interview but is there anything you guys would recommend to look at? any reading materials or something like that???...Thank you in advance...



OK.  You scare me.  You are applying to become an officer and you couldn't even plunk "Interview" into that little box marked SEARCH and find all of these posts (8 pages) that I merged with your question?  The very first topic on the list of topics I found was "Interview and Medical".   I am sure if I were to type "Dress" into that SEARCH box in any of the RECRUITING forums I would also find a long list of topics on what to wear to an interview.  If I were to do the same for "Medical" I would also find a long list of topics covering what to wear, what to bring, etc. to a Medical.  

Could you be so kind as to tell me through which Education System you have managed to progress?  I am truly curious. 










And just to be nice, I will continue to amalgamate all the "INTERVIEW" topics in one place just for you.


----------



## Sapplicant

Anton1981 said:
			
		

> 3. I know you cannot prepare for the interview but is there anything you guys would recommend to look at? any reading materials or something like that???...Thank you in advance...



Ummm, just a thought, but the application papers come with an interview prep form to fill out. Filling that out will prepare you for your interview, so what you 'know' and what is fact seem to be 2 different things....


----------



## G.McDonnell

Have my interview on Monday, is it true that based on High CFAT scores they may offer you a Officer position or different job, or is this a bunch of optimistic rumor?  ???


----------



## aesop081

G.McDonnell said:
			
		

> Have my interview on Monday, is it true that based on High CFAT scores they may offer you a Officer position or different job, or is this a bunch of optimistic rumor?  ???



You are being interviewed for the positions you have applied for.


----------



## agc

Normally, you will be shown a list of occupations for which you qualify.  If not, you may ask to see it.

You may consider changing your application at that time.  However, if you want to be an officer, you should apply to be an officer.  Applying for one thing, while hoping for another doesn't make very much sense.


----------



## G.McDonnell

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## JB 11 11

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK.  *You scare me*.  You are applying to become an officer and you couldn't even plunk "Interview" into that little box marked SEARCH and find all of these posts (8 pages) that I merged with your question?  The very first topic on the list of topics I found was "Interview and Medical".   I am sure if I were to type "Dress" into that SEARCH box in any of the RECRUITING forums I would also find a long list of topics on what to wear to an interview.  If I were to do the same for "Medical" I would also find a long list of topics covering what to wear, what to bring, etc. to a Medical.
> 
> Could you be so kind as to tell me through which Education System you have managed to progress?  I am truly curious.
> 
> 
> +1 Million!!
> 
> 
> 
> And just to be nice, I will continue to amalgamate all the "INTERVIEW" topics in one place just for you.


----------



## Menteith

I've been reading a lot of posts mentioning bringing in a resume and a cover letter for the interview... I'd like to know more about those of you who did and those of you who did not do this.

I was not told either way. I'm applying as an officer if that matters regarding this.


----------



## George Wallace

Menteith said:
			
		

> I've been reading a lot of posts mentioning bringing in a resume and a cover letter for the interview... I'd like to know more about those of you who did and those of you who did not do this.
> 
> I was not told either way. I'm applying as an officer if that matters regarding this.



Your profile says you are a 2LT and a PAO.  Isn't it kind of late to be asking these questions?

Anyone going for a Job Interview, no matter what the job or where, not just for the CF, should be prepared as much as possible to give the prospective employer all the information they would need to make an informed decision as to whether or not to hire you.  That would make bringing a Covering Letter and a CV/Resume along with you a good idea and opportunity to prove that you are serious in your application.


----------



## Menteith

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Your profile says you are a 2LT and a PAO.  Isn't it kind of late to be asking these questions?
> 
> Anyone going for a Job Interview, no matter what the job or where, not just for the CF, should be prepared as much as possible to give the prospective employer all the information they would need to make an informed decision as to whether or not to hire you.  That would make bringing a Covering Letter and a CV/Resume along with you a good idea and opportunity to prove that you are serious in your application.



Appreciated, and the 2LT and PAO were simply entered thinking the boxes needed to have something in them in order for the registration to be completed, nothing said otherwise. I suggest an "optional" comment be put next to these boxes to prevent further confusion and unnecessary MP points being taken from those not knowing any better.

I feel as though the paperwork needed to get to this point alone is substantial enough that my resume will likely not tell them anymore than they already know. I'll bring a copy though to simply cover all my bases.


----------



## aesop081

Menteith said:
			
		

> Appreciated, and the 2LT and PAO were simply entered thinking the boxes needed to have something in them in order for the registration to be completed.



How about you change it then ?


----------



## Menteith

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> How about you change it then ?



Has already been changed. How about giving me my MP back then?


----------



## JMesh

Menteith said:
			
		

> Has already been changed. How about giving me my MP back then?



As a new member of the forums, don't worry about MilPoints. You made a mistake in claiming you were something you weren't (if you had needed to put something in, you could have put in something like "Pending" or "Applicant"). Accept it and move on. MilPoints don't really mean anything to your personal worth at the end of the day.

WRT your initial point, it can't hurt to bring a résumé in. If it will help, you've got it there. If they don't want it, then no harm.


----------



## aesop081

Menteith said:
			
		

> Has already been changed. How about giving me my MP back then?



I looked at your Milpoint history and i am not the one who took them away. Maybe you should speak to Journeyman about that. If it had been me, i still would not give them back. You knew better than to fill it out with false information. Your keyboard contains many keys that would have fill those boxes.


----------



## Menteith

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I looked at your Milpoint history and i am not the one who took them away. Maybe you should speak to Journeyman about that. If it had been me, i still would not give them back. You knew better than to fill it out with false information. Your keyboard contains many keys that would have fill those boxes.



That doesn't change the fact that the onus should be on the site to make sure the registration form is understandable to all.

Back on-topic, I'll bring it, as someone mentioned it might help to serve as a reminder.


----------



## aesop081

Menteith said:
			
		

> That doesn't change the fact that the onus should be on the site to make sure the registration form is understandable to all.



Seems understandable to most people.

 :


but, yes, back on topic.


----------



## Mudshuvel

I'm pretty much going as far as having all my ROE's attached to my resume. May not be needed, but I like being overprepared than anything.


----------



## estoguy

Hello all,

This is my first post here... I've been lurking around a few days.  I just wrote the CFAT last Tuesday, and also got my P# raised from P3 to P5 (out of curiosity, what does that mean, BTW?)  The RC Captain informed me that I should be expecting to be interviewed in the next 2-3 weeks.  He strongly suggested I prepare for the interview by learning more about the trades I want to enter.  

When I brought in my application, I went DEO Infantry (1st Choice) and put down for 2nd Armour.  Everything else was closed at the time.  From what they said about available positions, I'll most likely go infantry.  

I've been reading a lot of posts here, especially the ones referenced in the various FAQs and had some questions, as some of the threads were at least 5 years old.

1. The Captain suggested that I personally speak to someone in infantry.  After, I spoke to the Sgt at the desk and he recommended that I call the BOR (Battalion Only Room) at Petawawa.  I do have the main base number, but don't have the number for that specific area.  Does anyone have that on hand?  Also, when would be the best time to call?  Who should I ask for?  Any particular questions I should ask?

2. One of the threads recommended preparing a cover letter and resume, but it was an older thread.  I did find a PDF with questions to answer to prepare for the interview, which I plan on doing for myself.  What the thoughts on this? If I do generate a CL and Resume, anything in particular I should focus on?

3. Remembered a question... is there a FAQ somewhere on the site that has a glossary for all the acronyms? 

Any other suggestions going forward in the process would be greatly appreciated.  

I hope everyone else in the process is doing well and the best of luck to all of us!


----------



## chrism

Seeing as how I am still only a civilian, I will help you in the only area I know how: the military acronyms page is in the "Services" tab at the top of any page on this site. Here is the link: http://army.ca/words/?function=showall


----------



## estoguy

Cheers... I've bookmarked it!  Thanks!


----------



## Sample2K7

I believe it means your priority level. During my application process that I went through recently for infantry your application is assigned a rank or level 1 to 5. I was told by my recruiter that infantry, due to it being competitive, requires at least a 4. It just ranks your application according to education, work history, volunteer work, etc and they assign you a priority level. This determines how quickly they will process your application and contact you for interviews, medical tests, etc.

I'm not 100% sure thats what your looking for, this is just what I encountered during my own application


----------



## estoguy

Thanks!  That was what I thought about the P#...


----------



## Ayrsayle

I've just been through the process you've described, might have some insight (Was accepted for DEO Infantry about a month ago):

Definitely do the PDF questions - While the interview may or may not resemble it, the insights you gain through doing it will be invaluable for your interview. Take your time to really think about them, and have good solid answers.

Armoured is now closed (there were only 3 spots left when I applied, and the website no longer lists it as accepting applications - if yours is still in the running for those positions (if any are left), it will be less then three) - Take this into consideration when you start doing your research into which Officer trade you want to prepare most for (for the interview). These boards are an amazing resource for information regarding the Infantry (Take a look for anything Technoviking in particular has written - very good stuff). Depending on your recruitment center, there may be someone to answer your questions "in house".

You may or may not need to show a cover letter or a resume - but would you really go into any interview without one? Focus on what sets you apart from other applicants - they already have more then they need and are looking for something that sets you apart from everyone else. Dress nice, be well groomed, etc - standard interview protocol.

Most of this can be found in greater detail in those "older threads" and most of the information is still valid. If you had any questions I'd be happy to talk in greater detail via PM.

Good luck! Hopefully your medical goes well!


----------



## astecki

Sample2K7 said:
			
		

> I believe it means your priority level. During my application process that I went through recently for infantry your application is assigned a rank or level 1 to 5. I was told by my recruiter that infantry, due to it being competitive, requires at least a 4. It just ranks your application according to education, work history, volunteer work, etc and they assign you a priority level. This determines how quickly they will process your application and contact you for interviews, medical tests, etc.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure thats what your looking for, this is just what I encountered during my own application



Confirmed...it stands for "Priority of Processing", and it's as a result of the small numbers being recruited.  Your file needs to meet a certain threshold with regard to the items Sample2K7 mentioned or it simply won't be processed further.  Congrats on bumping it up!


----------



## estoguy

Hey Ayrsayle... thanks for the reply.  I was wondering about the CL and Resume because they are already going to know a lot about me already, and was just wondering if I really needed to.  Maybe I'll write it up and post and get some feedback...   Congrats on being accepted!  How long was your processing? (just curious, I know everyone can be different).  My RC is Barrie, so, no one there I can speak to directly, hence why the desk Sgt referred me to Petawawa, as there wouldn't be a lot of infantry types in Borden. It would have been nice to speak to someone face to face though. 

I figured on the standard protocols... any specific advice?

Thanks to you too, astecki!


----------



## ChemZero

Hello everyone !

My name is Nicholas;

I am seventeen years of age, and I have been looking into joining the Canadian Forces. I have already been looking into this for months, and I have been in constant contact with the Forces and their Officials in St. Johns, NL, Canada. They already have all of my application forms, and everything required to get started. I put my name into several courses within the CF. These include Vehicle Tech/Marine Engineering Tech/WENG Tech. I have much interest into these trades, and have been looking forward to going to St John's on the 9th of May.

When I go in their center at 7:45AM, I have to write the test at 8:00AM. Soon after writing the test, I have to get a medical, and then the interview. This is the part that I am most worried about. The person on the phone told me to know as much as possible about my trade picks, and talk to them why I am interested in joining the CF, and why I am interested in these specific trades.

Can someone please give me more information on my picks? Possibly someone already enlisted in the CF? I am looking for a lot of constructive criticism as an addition to my knowledge. I want to know as much as possible before I go to the recruitment center.

Thanks a lot everyone . Looking forward to any tips, advice, or information.
-Nicholas


----------



## aesop081

ChemZero said:
			
		

> Can someone please give me more information on my picks?



If you have been "looking into this for months", what have you been doing ?


----------



## ttlbmg

Although I am not currently in one of the trades you are looking into, I am an applicant as well. Were you given any information on preparing for your interview? There is a link for this within this site, it gives you questions that you should know the answers to when looking into your trade. The other part to this, is that you want to make yourself familiar with training for both the CF and your specific trade. Make sure you know how long training is, where your training takes place, and if you can, when they might run your training courses. There is a great deal of information on the Forces website that can help you with this.  I would also say Google your trades, but that can be your friend and enemy. 

The other part I would stress is remember to prepare for your CFAT! The math section can be tough for people, so it does go a long way to practice questions for that. (When I was first told this, I thought really? But I was so glad that I did, it was a great help) 

I don't know how much help this has been, but I hope you do well and good luck!


----------



## mariomike

ChemZero said:
			
		

> Can someone please give me more information on my picks?



In addition to what is on the CF website, here is some information on what appears to be your first pick, Vehicle Technician:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73054/post-702321.html#msg702321

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=vehicle+technician&sa=Search&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ref=#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=vehicle%20technician&gsc.page=1

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,57.0.html


----------



## estoguy

The questions in this document are a good prep for the interview as well.

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/entrevueen.pdf


----------



## ChemZero

Thanks a lot for the helpful tips and links guys ! I am actually going to prepare a speech on paper, and read it out to the mirror. Going to help improve my charismatic aspects a little bit. I will practice what I say, so that I will come off as professional as possible. I will let you guys know how it goes ! Thanks.


----------



## kj_gully

With the amount of effort you appear to be making rest assured you will come across as a very desirable applicant. Good luck.


----------



## ChemZero

Thanks a lot ! I have been working my ass off all year to keep up my honors average. I have also been keeping in touch with the staff at the CF. So I am hoping that this work will pay off in the long run.


----------



## The_Falcon

ChemZero said:
			
		

> Can someone please give me more information on my picks? Possibly someone already enlisted in the CF? I am looking for a lot of constructive criticism as an addition to my knowledge. I want to know as much as possible before I go to the recruitment center.



Search this site using your trades as keywords, use google, go to the forces website and read the job descriptions.  The CF prefers people who are self reliant and can find information themselves.


----------



## Scott

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Search this site using your trades as keywords, use google, go to the forces website and read the job descriptions.  The CF prefers people who are self reliant and can find information themselves.



What he said. 

I am growing tired of people failing to search and asking to be spoon fed.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Must be something in the air this afternoon - I sense another merge coming.....

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Failfire

Hello, I have my interview coming up soon and was wondering about the questions having to do with the trade choices I've made that the interviewer may ask.  Should I be researching my first trade choice only for the interview?  Or will they question me on all of the trades that I had applied for?

Thanks, 

Nick


----------



## matt4545

Research all of your choices, it never hurts to be completly prepared for an interview. Besides, you should have a good knowledge of all the trades you chose because any of those could become your new career.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Okay, I'm sorry guys, but I am applying for the Reserves, and my interview was incredibly basic. It probably didn't take more than 20 minutes and my recruiter literally asked me questions off a sheet of paper. I was prepared for a long interview where they asked me lots of personal questions, but it was probably the easiest part of the application process. Is it different for Reserve/Regular or what? I was really jazzed up to do well on this interview, I had my answers all mapped out in my head, I had the timing down and everything, and I basically answered "yes" and "no" and then signed some documents.

-2ndChoiceName


----------



## OYR_Pilot

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm sorry guys, but I am applying for the Reserves, and my interview was incredibly basic. It probably didn't take more than 20 minutes and my recruiter literally asked me questions off a sheet of paper. I was prepared for a long interview where they asked me lots of personal questions, but it was probably the easiest part of the application process. Is it different for Reserve/Regular or what? I was really jazzed up to do well on this interview, I had my answers all mapped out in my head, I had the timing down and everything, and I basically answered "yes" and "no" and then signed some documents.
> 
> -2ndChoiceName



Had my interview last week for DEO Pilot, it took about 2 hours and interviewed by two officers, so yes, it must be different depending on which trade you are applying, but most of all, depending of how much you have to say about the questions they ask you!


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Yeah, most of the questions he asked me were yes or no questions, like "have you ever done drugs" or something like that. What were the questions they asked you like? (if any of this violates the same regulations that prevent people from talking about the CFAT, someone please let me know)


----------



## OYR_Pilot

Yes sorry, they told me at the beginning that the content of the interview is strictly confidential!


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

Oh, alright then, no problem, I'm done it now anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 49154

Hey everybody, a quick question if you would help me.

My interview is in two weeks, and from what I've heard after the interview the counsellor who conducted it gives you some sort of mark. Is it true that this mark is what determines your place on the merit list?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunshark

I believe there is a score assigned for several things, including your interview. How you do on your interview will contribute to your overall score. Prepare well and do well. There are plenty of threads here with interview advice. Best of luck.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

It's my understanding that there is an overall 'applicant score' attributed to your file once you have completed all of your application components (CFAT/medical/TSD-PI/interview).  It was explained to me that, yes, this score has direct correlation with where you are placed on the merit-list.  I'm not a recruiter so I can't say for certain that nothing else gets factored into your placement other than your specific score, but I've come across that other factors do, especially related to certain trades.

I found the below link, which should be useful. As well, like Gunshark mentioned, there are a lot of links related to merit-listing questions. You'll find that sometimes your answers are written in a thread that isn't necessarily titled with the topic you're searching for, or begin with a question you had; but they'll lead you to threads that are more useful than the ones you were able to find originally. Best of luck to you in your process.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101350/post-1054133.html#msg1054133


----------



## holieee

During my interview, I recall the career counselor telling me that each question on a specific part of the interview, is rated on a 1-4 scale. Your answers are rated by your interviewer and put into the system, which then attributes to your overall competitiveness along with your CFAT and medical.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd

This is besides the point, but not everything is rated 1 out of 4.  Your overall score is what decides your place on the merit list.  A person whom gets a 70 will get picked before a person whom gets a 67.  Regardless of popular belief, which i have taken much criticism in the past for on here, the person whom has a 70 and barely passes their Medical or has some skeletons in the closet will still get the job before the person who has a 67.


----------



## Piper0507

Hello guys I have few questions about the enrollment process.
I have finished my CFAT about a week ago, and I got good enough marks to be able to go into arts, engineering and science at RMC.
My Interview and medical exam is coming up in a week, and I was wondering if there are any advices you guys have going into the interview?
Also, I applied for AERE Officer which means I have to go to university for four years to get my bachelors. I want to do that at RMC, however I just 
don't understand the process. After the interview and medical is done, I heard that it's a waiting game. But In order to go to school in September, I need 
to get BMOQ right? I know it happens at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruiting school in Quebec for 2 to 3 months. Which means I have to hear by
May to get into training by June. The thing is that Im not sure If i have the right information or not. So If I'm wrong could anyone help me please?

Thank you so much


----------



## SeR

If you do get accepted for ROTP, you do your first year of university at RMC or a civvi U, *then* you do BMOQ that summer.

As for what you need to know for the interview, be prepared to answer the questions on this link:

http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf


----------



## WillItch

Hey Guys,

First time poster would just like to start off and say everything on here has been super helpful! I just had one quick question. I applied in December 2012. Trade choices.. 1: Infantry 2: VehTech.

I was contacted in January to write my CFAT test, and completed it and was told I was scored high enough to choose any trade. I had my reference checks all completed, and recently was contacted for an interview/medical as a VehTech at the beginning of April. Though I would love to be accepted as a VehTech, my preference would still be to get in as an Infantry Soldier. Is this something I should relay in the interview, or would it be best to re apply strictly as Infantry.

Thanks for your time!

Cheers,

Will


----------



## BeyondTheNow

WillItch said:
			
		

> ...
> Though I would love to be accepted as a VehTech, my preference would still be to get in as an Infantry Soldier. Is this something I should relay in the interview, or would it be best to re apply strictly as Infantry.
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Will



I would definitely call your file manager and see what he knows about Infantry being available.  Assuming it is, yes, explain to him that ideally you would like your first choice selection. Depending on the information he has for you, also explain that you're willing to wait for your trade of choice if need be. (Assuming you are, of course.) He/she should be able to relay your information to your interviewer.  The only negative thing I could see happening is a possible delay if they're not recruiting for that specific trade.


----------



## Hax24

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm sorry guys, but I am applying for the Reserves, and my interview was incredibly basic. It probably didn't take more than 20 minutes and my recruiter literally asked me questions off a sheet of paper. I was prepared for a long interview where they asked me lots of personal questions, but it was probably the easiest part of the application process. Is it different for Reserve/Regular or what? I was really jazzed up to do well on this interview, I had my answers all mapped out in my head, I had the timing down and everything, and I basically answered "yes" and "no" and then signed some documents.
> 
> -2ndChoiceName



My experience was exactly the same, but I was under the impression that that was only a preliminary interview, and that once your application is passed back to your Reserve Unit they will interview you again, because each Reserve Unit is in charge of its own hiring. Someone correct me if that's wrong.


----------



## Chelomo

Mine, for ROTP Artillery, took around 1 hour. Then I talked some more with the officer and signed the non-discrimination documents and other policy docs.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName

> My experience was exactly the same, but I was under the impression that that was only a preliminary interview, and that once your application is passed back to your Reserve Unit they will interview you again, because each Reserve Unit is in charge of its own hiring. Someone correct me if that's wrong.



Strange. Which CFRC did you do it at? It might just be the staff at one RC that does that.


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

has anyone in this thread been interviewed for boatswain? That is what I am applying for and am curious how intense/long you interview was.


----------



## Piper0507

I applied as an AERE Officer, and my interview was around 2 hours.
My interview was in  New West Recruiting Center in BC


----------



## cfournier

Piper0507 said:
			
		

> I applied as an AERE Officer, and my interview was around 2 hours.
> My interview was in  New West Recruiting Center in BC



I had my interview yesterday 04/04/2013 for Med Tech NCM-SEP in Hamilton, ON. My interview was also about 2 hours.


----------



## secondchance

I heard that after new personal test interview must be shorter.But according previous post - the same 2 hours...


----------



## JSee_84

Cosmo said:
			
		

> I had my interview yesterday 04/04/2013 for Med Tech NCM-SEP in Hamilton, ON. My interview was also about 2 hours.



Yikes! Good to know! I've applied for Med Tech - Reserves, but am awaiting my fitness test before scheduling the interview. How did you feel it went? Pretty detailed interview I'm assuming if it went on that long?


----------



## Davidson22

secondchance said:
			
		

> I heard that after new personal test interview must be shorter.But according previous post - the same 2 hours...



I think it all really depends on who is interviewing you. I just finished my interview a couple days ago and it was very short, I was at the office for about an hour and a half and that included part of my medical. We seemed to spend more time going over the merit list for my trades after the interview than doing the interview itself.


----------



## cfournier

JSee_84 said:
			
		

> Yikes! Good to know! I've applied for Med Tech - Reserves, but am awaiting my fitness test before scheduling the interview. How did you feel it went? Pretty detailed interview I'm assuming if it went on that long?



I feel it went extremely well. It was pretty detailed. Honestly, the best advice I can give you or anyone applying for that matter, know your trade inside and out. Best of luck to you!


----------



## JonahLynott

After finishing my online application and sending in the required information for a job in the Reserves I received a call and now I have a job interview.  I was just wondering if anyone can give me any advice such as what the interviewers may ask and anything I need to know for this interview to go well.  Any information that will help me out would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tape

The question has been asked many times.

Here's a link about interview advice 

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12755.200.html

Anyways... I did my interview two days ago, and it was mostly yes or no questions... background check (criminal records, outstanding fines and whatnot..) I had a nice Captain guy who was interviewing me, it only took me about 10 minutes (in my gym shorts and t-shirt  8) )


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Tape said:
			
		

> The question you asked have been asked many times.
> 
> Anyways... I did my interview two days ago, and it was mostly yes or no questions... background check (criminal records, outstanding fines and whatnot..) I had a nice Captain guy who was interviewing me, it only took me about 10 minutes (in my gym shorts and t-shirt  8) )


Let me guess, the Air Force Officer at CFRC Toronto?


----------



## Tape

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> Let me guess, the Air Force Officer at CFRC Toronto?



Nice guess, but it was an Army Captain.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

JonahLynott said:
			
		

> After finishing my online application and sending in the required information for a job in the Reserves I received a call and now I have a job interview.  I was just wondering if anyone can give me any advice such as what the interviewers may ask and anything I need to know for this interview to go well.  Any information that will help me out would be great. Thanks in advance


The interview for the reserves is basic in my experience. You will be asked general questions in regards to your trade, and how much you will be making over the summer as a reservist so make sure you know such information. Other than that, most of the questions are yes or no. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tape

^What he said.

To add on a bit more: 

You're going to have to read these policies, and the person interviewing you would ask simple questions about the policies after you are done reading (That's what he did to me, not sure if it's for everyone). Finishing that, you sign it.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Tape said:
			
		

> ^What he said.
> 
> To add on a bit more:
> 
> You're going to have to read these policies, and the person interviewing you would ask simple questions about the policies after you are done reading (That's what he did to me, not sure if it's for everyone). Finishing that, you sign it.


Precisely! To be specific, you are read a sheet about legal and illegal drug use in the CAF, equality in the CAF, etc.


----------



## Tape

Spot on.


----------



## JonahLynott

Thanks everyone I'm feeling a lot better about this already, I will let you know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Tape

JonahLynott said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone I'm feeling a lot better about this already, I will let you know how it goes tomorrow!



Glad I can help. 

Best of luck!


----------



## bcperson

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> The interview for the reserves is basic in my experience. You will be asked general questions in regards to your trade, and how much you will be making over the summer as a reservist so make sure you know such information. Other than that, most of the questions are yes or no. Good luck and let us know how it goes!



That is how my interview went. It was VERY basic, BUT I was also told not to discuss ANY of the questions that were asked.


----------



## Bassil_Inf

bcperson said:
			
		

> That is how my interview went. It was VERY basic, BUT I was also told not to discuss ANY of the questions that were asked.


I sure was not told so. I did not give out information that is top secret. I told him to brush up on information on his trade, and know how much you would make as a reservist. Plain and simple, just trying to help a brother out. Anyhow, good luck with the rest of your process mate!


----------



## bcperson

DarkInfantry232 said:
			
		

> I sure was not told so. I did not give out information that is top secret. I told him to brush up on information on his trade, and know how much you would make as a reservist. Plain and simple, just trying to help a brother out. Anyhow, good luck with the rest of your process mate!



I was just saying what I was told.  :dunno:


----------



## kolkim

I am filling out the interview planning sheet but I'm wondering if they will really ask most of these questions, especially things like "Tell me about a time when you were criticized for your performance. How did you accept the criticism?". Are questions like this asked in that form of manner making you really think about specific times in your life for many questions?


----------



## DAA

kolkim said:
			
		

> I am filling out the interview planning sheet but I'm wondering if they will really ask most of these questions, especially things like "Tell me about a time when you were criticized for your performance. How did you accept the criticism?". Are questions like this asked in that form of manner making you really think about specific times in your life for many questions?



Your going for a job interview!  Any employer, both public and private sector, are going to ask you these types of questions.  So you should prepare yourself like you would prepare yourself for any other kind of job interview.


----------



## mariomike

This may help you prepare.

Interview advice (merged) 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0.html

Edit to add.

The above ( and other threads ) also includes advice on "what to wear" / "how to dress" for your Interview. ( In case you are interested ).


----------



## TinaK

Honestly, just know the trades you're applying for, and know your background in regards to schooling and experience that relates to them, no different than any other job interview.


----------



## Godwinlee

When I went in to the CFRC for my interview for an Infantry reserve unit, they asked me yes or no questions only. But no harm done in filling out the practice interview sheet, I did as well.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Godwinlee said:
			
		

> When I went in to the CFRC for my interview for an Infantry reserve unit, they asked me yes or no questions only. But no harm done in filling out the practice interview sheet, I did as well.



Will entirely depend - I had a great many questions asked and was particularly glad I prepped for them like any prospective job applicant should.  Always better to be over-prepared then under.


----------



## nn1988

Most of their questions are quite specific to point where they can be answered with ease but make sure you know yourself (resume & what you entered when you filled out your application forms) and your trade choices like the back of your hand, based on notion that you know what your own hand is like very well... 
Prior to the interview, the atmosphere may be sickening due to the anxiety but it ends up being very relaxed. The interviewer is a human being, he/she wears the same pants as you and eats the same food too. Like any other interview, be honest and highlight the most relevant skills pertaining to the available position or trade.
Just remember the importance of professional demeanor during an interview.

Good luck!


----------



## medicineman

kolkim said:
			
		

> I am filling out the interview planning sheet but I'm wondering if they will really ask most of these questions, especially things like "Tell me about a time when you were criticized for your performance. How did you accept the criticism?". Are questions like this asked in that form of manner making you really think about specific times in your life for many questions?



Given that throughout your military career you'll be getting evaluations of your performance, some of which may be very critical, it's a very valid question.  If you think you walk on water and your performance speaks to the contrary and someone tells you about it, how you react will directly affect how the next reporting period goes...and possibly how your career progresses, if at all.  

BTW, my interview for my current job, the first I'd done in many years incidentally, was almost in it's entirety about my abilties to relate interpersonally, accept and give criticism, accept responsibility, knowledge of personal shortcomings and how I'd improve on them, etc...very little about my professional abilities.

Food for thought.

MM


----------



## armyca08

kolkim said:
			
		

> I am filling out the interview planning sheet but I'm wondering if they will really ask most of these questions, especially things like "Tell me about a time when you were criticized for your performance. How did you accept the criticism?". Are questions like this asked in that form of manner making you really think about specific times in your life for many questions?




Hmm, I can't recall exactly but I'm thinking that you fill out the form and then they go over your answers verbally, at least I think this is how i'm remembering it was done. The interview though is confidential I think. In addition to the questions themselves, if they feel the need to get more information for a clear response they will delve into any of your answers they may not have a clear impression on.

If I recall I think most of the questions are very straight forward. So in terms of the form, I think they look over the forms you provide, and confirm the details. I can't remember exactly though but expect any information you provide to be verified or scruitinized. I'm pretty sure that the stuff is just to get a general impression of your personality and to start making some notes on your file in regard to suitability. 

I am not administration so this is just my opinion and could be completely wrong. 

EDIT:

Just to add, anything you write if not sufficient, will likely be verbally expanded, and what you say may be noted just to fill in the blanks a bit to make the answers full enough or summarized a bit.


For sure though, I would just aim to be prepared to have a chat about the questions on the form.


----------



## Anon36912

So I'm an 18 year old Canadian male who has graduated from highschool in BC last June. I'm seriously considering joining the Navy, and from what I've read on the website, the job I'm most interested in is Boatswain. I'm not sure about whether I want to join in for full-time or part time, and I needed to confirm alot of general information in person with a recruiter before making any decisions. 

I read on the internet that it is the job of recruiters to answer my questions and make me feel comfortable, when I entered the recruiting office today this did not happen at all.
The recruiter automatically put me on the defensive the minute I walked in. He first directed me to the computers and told me to use the website that I had already used, and before I could say anything he explained everything the site would explain to me. I had already used the site and I wouldn't be going out of my way to go to the place if the site could help me instead. He then asked me my highschool GPA of which I don't even know and he then explained to me that the hiring process is competitive and only the top 50% of applicants will be hired. I told him I used the site and I'm interested in boatswain and he told me they are hiring them all tomorrow so I would have to apply for next year and he told me to apply online. I told him I'm not sure if I'm even applying yet I just wanted to ask some questions, then I asked him when is the nearest time training would start and he said about 8 months, I still had plenty of questions but I wasn't going to stand over him at his desk uncomfortably and have him try to make me leave, so I just left. 
the entire time he had an irritated tone in his voice and It was clear that he had no intention of helping me or trying to convince me to enlist, is this the norm for all recruiters or should I try another recruiter on vancouver island?


----------



## DAA

Anon36912 said:
			
		

> So I'm an 18 year old Canadian male who has graduated from highschool in BC last June. I'm seriously considering joining the Navy, and from what I've read on the website, the job I'm most interested in is Boatswain. I'm not sure about whether I want to join in for full-time or part time, and I needed to confirm alot of general information in person with a recruiter before making any decisions.
> 
> I read on the internet that it is the job of recruiters to answer my questions and make me feel comfortable, when I entered the recruiting office today this did not happen at all.
> The recruiter automatically put me on the defensive the minute I walked in. He first directed me to the computers and told me to use the website that I had already used, and before I could say anything he explained everything the site would explain to me. I had already used the site and I wouldn't be going out of my way to go to the place if the site could help me instead. He then asked me my highschool GPA of which I don't even know and he then explained to me that the hiring process is competitive and only the top 50% of applicants will be hired. I told him I used the site and I'm interested in boatswain and he told me they are hiring them all tomorrow so I would have to apply for next year and he told me to apply online. I told him I'm not sure if I'm even applying yet I just wanted to ask some questions, then I asked him when is the nearest time training would start and he said about 8 months, I still had plenty of questions but I wasn't going to stand over him at his desk uncomfortably and have him try to make me leave, so I just left.
> the entire time he had an irritated tone in his voice and It was clear that he had no intention of helping me or trying to convince me to enlist, is this the norm for all recruiters or should I try another recruiter on vancouver island?



Wow............what an experience.

You're probably better off to "search" Army.ca for answers to your questions.  The people here are much more accommodating......unless of course you neglect to use "spell check", have bad grammar or ask questions which have already been asked..... lol


----------



## Anon36912

I'm sorry did I make any spelling errors?


----------



## DAA

Anon36912 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry did I make any spelling errors?



Not that I noticed but I did have to change my post due to bad grammar.....lol


----------



## Jarnhamar

Sometimes recruiters are really great.
Sometimes recruiters are the people no one else wants to work with.


Consider this.
 You don't want to join the military, you're _considering_ joining the military but you're not quite sure yet. You have a bunch of questions and your on the fence.  There are a lot of people who want to join the military 100%.   Recruiters are swamped with work. They're swamped with a lot of people trying to get a few spots.   They're also swamped with people who waste their time, change their mind at the last second or can't make up their mind.

Considering their time is limited and stretched very thin, do you think it's more beneficial for the recruiter to spend his time on people dead set on joining the Canadian Forces (dealing with the gross amount of paperwork) or spending his time trying to convince someone to join? Someone who might change their mind.

I'm quite critical of recruiters and the recruiting system for our military but it sounds like you wanted them to stop what their doing and almost beg you to join.


----------



## kratz

Just to make it clear for the OP, this site is not official.
Your dissatisfaction with how a recruiter dealt with you can not be solved here.

Yes, there are many current, experienced CAF members here but this site is unofficial.
If you are looking to make a formal complaint, this is the wrong place to do it.


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Everyone has a bad day. The recruiter is probably stressed out and taking it out on you. Ever heard the expression "Sh*t rolls down hill"? Don't take it personally. 

Keep reading the sites. Check out "basic up" on youtube. Maybe go to the local reserve unit and ask to talk to some of the guys (buy them a coffee) or watch a drill. Frankly, if you need to be convinced to join you're probably not going down the right path or maybe you're just not ready.


----------



## OblivionKnight

I agree with the "people have bad days". When I first walked into my nearest recruiting centre, I felt that the recruiter I spoke with was rude. A few weeks later when I walked in again, it was like he was a completely different person, telling jokes and having laughs with me. Rule of thumb: Don't take things too personally.


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> I agree with the "people have bad days". When I first walked into my nearest recruiting centre, I felt that the recruiter I spoke with was rude. A few weeks later when I walked in again, it was like he was a completely different person, telling jokes and having laughs with me. Rule of thumb: Don't take things too personally.



You know what they say......."First impressions are lasting impressions".


----------



## Emilio

I fully understand how it feels to walk into a recruiting office for the first time, I was incredibly nervous and barely able to put a sentence together, and the recruiters being the first contact you have with CAF might leave a bitter taste in your mouth. But over the course of my application the recruiting staff I have dealt with have been the most gracious and helpful people I have EVER met.

So in addition to searching for your answers on this site you should also return to the recruiting office one day and ask them to to staff. Chances are they will be very helpful and give you a good idea about what the CAF offers and what they are all about. Don't go all the way to the Victoria office just because you had one bad experience with a recruiter. 

Also I see why the recruiter told you to look for info on the forces sight, from what I've seen people walk into the recruiting office pretty uninformed and telling them to go the forces.ca would make his/her job alot easier. If you walk in and show that you have a good understanding of what job you are interested in, then I don't see why they wouldn't stop and help you.


----------



## Anon36912

Thank you all for your replies.

generally I am more leaning towards joining, I simply need to figure out some specifics before I apply, I took the time to go to the building so I assumed that would show atleast a bit that I am serious about joining,  I did not expect him to beg me to join, but to atleast not seem upset that I was there.

Yes I know the site isn't official.

maybe he did have a bad day, but it really did bug me, I had work today and I had to wake up earlier and go out of my way to go there and the help i got wasn't worth it. 

Anyways thanks guys I'll stick at it and go in again some other time when I figure out what I need to.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Anon36912 said:
			
		

> generally I am more leaning towards joining, I simply need to figure out some specifics before I apply,* I took the time to go to the building so I assumed that would show atleast a bit that I am serious about joining*,  I did not expect him to beg me to join, but to atleast not seem upset that I was there.
> *
> maybe he did have a bad day, but it really did bug me*, I had work today and I had to wake up earlier and go out of my way to go there and the help i got wasn't worth it.



Remembering my own application and conversations with recruiters, both as a member and as an applicant:  In general (like when applying for most jobs), coming into a recruiting center and expecting someone to answer all your questions to your satisfaction is a two way street - if you come in with a fairly good understanding of what you are interested in and have done the research to show you are an informed and interested applicant, most recruiters will usually be happy to answer questions and/or find someone who can.  If you come in with little more then "I think I'd like to do "X" doesn't really give much inclination to your interest or knowledge.

Adding to that, most recruiting offices tend to have a fairly high number of individuals dipping their toes into the idea of joining the military.  After watching dozens of people tie up their time and efforts - it can make recruiters less then enthusiastic about answering every question when there is a resource (like the website) able to answer your question more effectively.  Most recruiters, while knowledgeable about the military, may not have the answers you are looking for in specific (I could answer generic questions about the Army, but would be more inclined to direct you to a computer regarding the Air Force or Navy, for example).

Ultimately, while it would be awesome if all recruiters were able to spend hours with everyone coming in the door and infallible with regards to their people skills, things are not always "ideal".  If you found someone being rude to you at a recruiting center uncomfortable, you may be in for a surprise once you start training.  Don't let one bad experience change your goals however - It is a big military, and you won't love everyone you come into contact with.


----------



## bouncer2004

Anon36912 said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> generally I am more leaning towards joining, I simply need to figure out some specifics before I apply, I took the time to go to the building so I assumed that would show at least a bit that I am serious about joining,  I did not expect him to beg me to join, but to at least not seem upset that I was there.
> 
> Yes I know the site isn't official.
> 
> maybe he did have a bad day, but it really did bug me, I had work today and I had to wake up earlier and go out of my way to go there and the help i got wasn't worth it.
> 
> Anyways thanks guys I'll stick at it and go in again some other time when I figure out what I need to.



I don't want to sound like an asshole here but you have to remember something: It is a privilege to be in the CAF. The CAF is an employer of choice; meaning that people want to be here.  In fact, there are so many people who want to be here that we have to be very careful who we pick.  Furthermore, this will benefit you to know if you decide to be in the military:
1) Know and research before you go and ask questions.  It it better to be prepared and seek only the answer you can't find.
2) Have thick skin: your training will be long and arduous if you get upset over the smallest things.  When you have Sgt and MCpls yelling at you at 3am after a week of no sleep in the cold outside, this will seem trivial...but if you can't hack this incident, how are you going to last in the training system?

Water off the duck's back, and use this forum to try to get some answers.  Most of us here would like to help ;D


----------



## Good2Golf

> ...is this the norm for all recruiters or should I try another recruiter on vancouver island?



One could consider it a selection technique.  If you never come back, the recruiter will then know which side of the fence you chose to be on.   :nod:


----------



## UnwiseCritic

That's strange to hear. Having had ample time dealing with recruiters I always found them to be genuine and approachable along with most people in CAF. It was their adminstrative capabilities I was not impressed with.


Bouncer:
 He mentioned he used the forces website to research his trade, the next logical step is to talk to a recruiter. And yes it may be a privilege to be a member of CAF, but we should make an effort/maybe even go out of our way a bit to help people walking into a recruiting center find answers to their questions and be as professional as possible. I know two people on the fence about joining the CF due to a certain lack of professionalism from the recruiting system. (This went for myself until a certain member on this forum helped me out, hope restored lol) One who has previously served and another who is a personal trainer and went out of his way to get some medical schooling as to accommodate the CAF. Also having had the opportunity to spend time in the British military recruiting system, I can now compare the two and say the Brits are a little further ahead of us.

Yes thick skin helps but I don't think the guy is "upset" as much as frustrated. With proper grounds for it. Maybe your question about hacking it isn't directed at him specifically though. Anon, it's not that bad.

Agreed that we are all more than happy to help. And that this forum is a good place for it as the chances you're recruiter having the answers to your question are slim as its hard to speak on other trades.


----------



## DAA

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> Also having had the opportunity to spend time in the British military recruiting system, I can now compare the two and say the Brits are a little further ahead of us.



Can you expand on this a bit more, I would be interested to hear?

Nevertheless, the recruiting systems of our NATO counterparts are disctinctly unique in the way they approach things.

The US system is something to see.  Each element (Army, Air Force, Navy and Marines) traditionally recruit for themselves and each "recruiter" is responsible for their own applicants, in some way shape or form.  I believe that once an applicant is chosen and ready for enrolment in the US Armed Services, they are turned over to a "Processing Station" who looks after all the paperwork and details.  Something that would not be possible in Canada due to the manpower requirements.


----------



## UnwiseCritic

DAA said:
			
		

> Can you expand on this a bit more, I would be interested to hear?



First thing that happens when you walk in AFCO (recruiting center) is them getting some basic details from you. Regardless if you plan on applying or not. It's just a single sheet of paper on clip board. There was some questions pertaining to your areas of interest in the navy (royal marines in my case). But also basic details such as age, gender, nationality, etc. You also fill out some contact information. That way they can barrage your email... Not actually. But it also helps them when they inevitably you have to talk to someone else. As I believe this paper sticks to your file. 

Following that I talked to the overseas expert who would personally handle my paperwork until it got sent to AFCO Exeter. Which he recommended me to as it would be cheaper for my stay and they had  more experience in overseas recruitment. He obviously answered various questions of mine but also gave me a link to a website similar to army.ca. But I believe there's is official. They have recruiters on the forums. So pretty much any question you can think of has been answered by a qualified person "officially". You can get to that forum through their recruiting website.

Then once back in Canada I received a phone call in my prescribed hours (time change) within a week. Notifying me that my file had been passed onto Exeter. And that it was time to book my medical, fitness test and my psychometric test. (their training booklet was far more in depth). They also test your "mechanical" knowledge. Which is good because it really tests if you can see how and why things work. In that part I felt that physics was also being tested. I also had a book on the royal marines given to me that answered most questions. "What you can go on to become, base locations, step by step guide, etc". It was actually helpful. All my tests were also booked back to back which was nice, financially. With a PRMC following shortly after if I was successful. Which is a week long selection.

Getting a hold of them by phone was also extremely easy and I never got the run around. This new extension thing at our CFRCs is really problematic as the guy I was referred to never answered and if I deviated just to talk to a human being they blew me off. So I usually just visited in person to get things done.

So the main difference was speed in recruitment. Clarity in information being passed on and I found them to be more knowledgable/ up to date on any changes in the recruitment process.  Because in contrast the first time I applied o the CAF they lost my file completely including original my documents (birth certificate). And it took forever plus a lot of harassment on my part to get things booked. I believe I waited 7ish months from my application date to sit my first test. They also never upgraded my info regarding my education to graduated highschool. Though I provided the documentation.

The 2nd time I applied I was already trained with multiple quals in my trade and could get sent straight to bn, which were and still are hurting badly for guys. I was told it would take 2 months, that never happened. And once I was merited I had to be de-merit listed because they processed me as a new recruit. So that's when I felt it was time to take certain steps as I did not want to it on my hands and play the hopeful recruit any longer. As you already know.

Unfortunately it was not in my cards to join the royal marines. As we lack any sort of expeditionary/rapid deployment amphibious force. Yes there's CSOR but it's more specialized than the marines. And right now there is still a push to go airborne when in reality every politician would be to scared to use them and even poor countries can afford radar. Yet most countries can't even watch their coastlines efficiently. And rivers are the highway of the jungle. Plus it's a place where you can go where the standards are much higher and it's not sf. Come on marine commando regiment being put in Victoria, lol.


----------



## Paladium

DAA said:
			
		

> You know what they say......."First impressions are lasting impressions".



I agree with you.  No one should go into a recruiting centre and be come out feeling worse then when they went in - even people who are counselled out.  If they don't qualify they can be given info that they can use to meet the standard - be re-motivated to return to the centre when they have completed any necessary work.

I'll say to a limited extent that recruiters cannot take actual applications but need to refer to the electronic application process might make things a little less personal - but in reality these guys are trained to be approachable - to talk to people coming in the door and answer any questions.  Whether I should join the PRes or the RegF is something that is better discussed with a recruiter/MCC than going to the CF site - although coming to this site would provide some valuable intel for sure.

Now who knows the recruiter may have been looking after other candidates - or in the middle of a task - but in general he could have and should have done  better.  If he was busy he could have brought another recruiter out front to assist.


----------



## DeadEye229

I have my final interview coming up soon and I've been reading up everything I can on my trade I want to get into (infantry), can anyone share with me what kind of questions are asked? I'm sure this question has been asked before and I apologize! just looking for some info


----------



## Jayjaycf

Anyone who has done the interview can't speak about the question that were asked. I would recommend you read the recruiting booklet with all the stage of the recruiting process there is a section about what you should know prior to the interview I would suggest you review it and don't stress too much about it know your trade as much as you can that's about it. Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Ayrsayle

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> I have my final interview coming up soon and I've been reading up everything I can on my trade I want to get into (infantry), can anyone share with me what kind of questions are asked? I'm sure this question has been asked before and I apologize! just looking for some info



It has been answered often, yes.  I'll answer generally:

What makes you a good fit for the job?  What do you actually know about the job the infantry do day to day?  What skills do you bring to the table?  

In short, the same kinds of questions that any employer would ask you.  Your job is, to the best of your ability and knowledge, demonstrate you have the ability and resolve to complete the training and be a contributing member of the forces in your chosen trade.  Not a whole lot different then civy side, save that your application will be scored and you will not be offered a job on the spot.  It'll be assessed later by a group of people and compared against others also looking for the same spot.

There is no huge mystery - prepare like you would for any civilian job interview.


----------



## DeadEye229

i got a call from my file manager yesterday and booked my interview which is on Feb 24. After i do my interview my file manager told me to contact him 2 days later so he can merrit list me right away, would I make it to BMQ before summer? My interview is for infantry soldier


----------



## SMG III

DeadEye229 said:
			
		

> i got a call from my file manager yesterday and booked my interview which is on Feb 24. After i do my interview my file manager told me to contact him 2 days later so he can merrit list me right away, would I make it to BMQ before summer? My interview is for infantry soldier



Only time will tell. I thought I might be in for the fall, but now I start end of Feb.
Nobody knows for sure when they'll get the call.

Hurry up and wait!


----------



## Pinggew

My interview was quite painless compared to most of the above. I pretty much just answered a couple questions about the trade I was going in while he was looking through my file, and that was it. Lasted around 5 minutes.


----------



## SMG III

WesMurray said:
			
		

> My interview was quite painless compared to most of the above. I pretty much just answered a couple questions about the trade I was going in while he was looking through my file, and that was it. Lasted around 5 minutes.



Mine was much the same. I was pretty nervous still.

He asked me a few questions about my trades (Artillery, Infantry, Armoured), and I kept trying to avoid answering the same for all three, until he told me I could just say "same as before".

Otherwise it lasted less than 10 minutes from what I remember. Not too bad.


----------



## Brandonfw

I was originally suppose to have my Interview on the 3rd of March, could barely sleep the night before, was there about 45 minutes prior to the time it starts, but unfortunately, I had to take care of some debt first before they could conduct my interview. So it was scheduled for this morning at 0930 hours, made sure I had plenty of sleep so I could pay much more attention. I arrived at approximately 0910 hours, and the person at the desk phoned my Interviewer and told her that I was there. I waited for about an hour, which was fine as it gave me some more time to go over my paperwork, such as the interview prep sheet (that I found on here) and a few other things. I was more relaxed than anything, the environment was settling. I have already talked to my interview prior to today a few times, so I already kinda knew her, so wasn't very nervous. I went in, and I started to get a bit more nervous, as I noticed a second staff member. Come to find out, he was only there to evaluate her, while she interviewed me. So I think she was just as nervous as I was haha. They were both very nice, and easy to talk to. My interview flew by before I knew it, I was done. I was very confident with the knowledge of my trade choices, and made sure I knew what I could prior to the interview so I wouldn't just sit there staring into the abyss trying to figure out an answer to a question. Found out that I am now also merit listed, but will have to complete both part 1 and 2 of my medical (part 1 again, as it expires after 3 months of completing it, and has been 5 months) on this Tuesday coming, the 18th. So I cannot wait for Tuesday to get here, so I can anticipate the call!
Overall, don't be too nervous, everything will just be fine. They are only fellow human beings after all.  ;D


----------



## lCS

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> I was originally suppose to have my Interview on the 3rd of March, could barely sleep the night before, was there about 45 minutes prior to the time it starts, but unfortunately, I had to take care of some debt first before they could conduct my interview. So it was scheduled for this morning at 0930 hours, made sure I had plenty of sleep so I could pay much more attention. I arrived at approximately 0910 hours, and the person at the desk phoned my Interviewer and told her that I was there. I waited for about an hour, which was fine as it gave me some more time to go over my paperwork, such as the interview prep sheet (that I found on here) and a few other things. I was more relaxed than anything, the environment was settling. I have already talked to my interview prior to today a few times, so I already kinda knew her, so wasn't very nervous. I went in, and I started to get a bit more nervous, as I noticed a second staff member. Come to find out, he was only there to evaluate her, while she interviewed me. So I think she was just as nervous as I was haha. They were both very nice, and easy to talk to. My interview flew by before I knew it, I was done. I was very confident with the knowledge of my trade choices, and made sure I knew what I could prior to the interview so I wouldn't just sit there staring into the abyss trying to figure out an answer to a question. Found out that I am now also merit listed, but will have to complete both part 1 and 2 of my medical (part 1 again, as it expires after 3 months of completing it, and has been 5 months) on this Tuesday coming, the 18th. So I cannot wait for Tuesday to get here, so I can anticipate the call!
> Overall, don't be too nervous, everything will just be fine. They are only fellow human beings after all.  ;D




How did you get an interview and medical so close to each other and so soon!? Please do share your secrets lol. Thanks! Don't tell me it was just luck either lol


----------



## MedicTWO

lCS said:
			
		

> How did you get an interview and medical so close to each other and so soon!? Please do share your secrets lol. Thanks! Don't tell me it was just luck either lol



They do that for people who have to drive a fair distance. I know they booked my CFAT, medical and interview all within 2 days (20th and 21st). The CF are even putting me up in a hotel on Thursday 

The people in Edmonton are gems


----------



## JoeDos

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> They do that for people who have to drive a fair distance. I know they booked my CFAT, medical and interview all within 2 days (20th and 21st). The CF are even putting me up in a hotel on Thursday
> 
> The people in Edmonton are gems



How far is a fair distance? My drive is about an hr and 45mins to the CFRC.


----------



## MedicTWO

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> How far is a fair distance? My drive is about an hr and 45mins to the CFRC.



I'm just shy of 500 km; it takes me about 5 hours and $200 each way to CFRC Edmonton.


----------



## verstrat10

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> They do that for people who have to drive a fair distance. I know they booked my CFAT, medical and interview all within 2 days (20th and 21st). The CF are even putting me up in a hotel on Thursday
> 
> The people in Edmonton are gems



The staff at CFRC Edmonton are absolute beauties!


----------



## Brandonfw

ICS, they told me they usually do the medical and interview the same day.

Also, I only live about 10 minutes away from the CFRC here as well... Could be because they really like me  

I also completed my medical yesterday, to which I was told I am medically fit, but I have to go to a optometrist to get my eyes checked better, as I am a V3 (21 and 25 I believe it is for me) and get a paper filled. I have an appointment already made for this Friday, but after I give them that paper (in person or by fax at the CFRC) I could receive a notice in the mail withing 6 weeks, stating that I am unfit, or I will receive no mail which is a good thing.


----------



## cosmojones

I have my interview for WEng Tech coming up on May 8th. Is there anything paticular I should keep in mind for this? I've gone over the interview prep sheet, but I'm quite nervous in interview situations. 

Also, I've been looking into information exclusively for WEng Tech because I was told that's what I would be applying for by the recruiter. I also have Boatswain and Electrician listed as other possible trade preferences. Should I be researching all I can on those as well? 

Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## Sarah_H

cosmojones said:
			
		

> I have my interview for WEng Tech coming up on May 8th. Is there anything paticular I should keep in mind for this? I've gone over the interview prep sheet, but I'm quite nervous in interview situations.
> 
> Also, I've been looking into information exclusively for WEng Tech because I was told that's what I would be applying for by the recruiter. I also have Boatswain and Electrician listed as other possible trade preferences. Should I be researching all I can on those as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all replies.


I haven't had my interview yet (hoping for soon!) but from what I was told when I last inquired about my application, be prepared for all the trades you've applied for. Be sure to understand what your job would be, what sort of training you expect to do etc... I think they just want to make sure you've made the right choice for yourself and you know what you're getting yourself into. 

My best advice in general for interviews is just be yourself. Don't stress yourself out too much. Even practice either with yourself in the mirror or a friend/family member. I've lost count of how many interviews I've done in the past, but from my experience the more you act like yourself the better the outcome. And the more you practice the less nervous you'll be.


----------



## Metsuke

I had my interview quite a while back, and I remember being just as nervous as the rest of you. But what I did was, I printed the interview prep sheet from the forces website, filled it out, and took it in with me. 

Also make sure to make eye contact, and be confident, look nice, and respectable, like you are proud to be joining the forces. Don't worry  Just know about your trade, and what they do, what the trainings like, and such, and just don't lie! That's the worst you can do, is lie, be honest about everything. You should be fine if you are prepared. As preparation is key for everything in life. Good luck guys, and I wish you all luck, and to hopefully see some of you at BMQ


----------



## cosmojones

Metsuke said:
			
		

> I had my interview quite a while back, and I remember being just as nervous as the rest of you. But what I did was, I printed the interview prep sheet from the forces website, filled it out, and took it in with me.
> 
> Also make sure to make eye contact, and be confident, look nice, and respectable, like you are proud to be joining the forces. Don't worry  Just know about your trade, and what they do, what the trainings like, and such, and just don't lie! That's the worst you can do, is lie, be honest about everything. You should be fine if you are prepared. As preparation is key for everything in life. Good luck guys, and I wish you all luck, and to hopefully see some of you at BMQ



Were you allowed to consult it during the interview or was it just to brush up beforehand? I'm generally very easy going and handle stress well but when it comes to interviews I just go blank during some questions. I suppose I'll probably just end up saying the first thing off the tip of my tongue, as that's bound to be the most honest anyways.


----------



## Metsuke

Yeah, I was. He didn't really care much. I used it on the complicated questions, like "Where do we train" type of stuff. Don't be nervous, the interview itself, is quite stress free, I found. The 2nd Lt that interviewed me, was quite a joker, and relaxed me a lot.


----------



## cosmojones

Thanks for the reassuring words! Just had my interview and medical today and it was much more straight forward than I was expecting. I was told that I would be merit listed for all three positions I applied for as soon as my medical and reference checks went through! Thanks again!


----------



## JoeDos

Just a question, when asked about where and how long is your basic training and trades training should I also include where and how long Naval Environmental training is?


----------



## Brandonfw

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Just a question, when asked about where and how long is your basic training and trades training should I also include where and how long Naval Environmental training is?



Best bet, just answer it with as much knowledge as you want


----------



## Alderson

Got a call this afternoon to set up my Interview for my Reg Force Infantry Soldier application andd..

Was just wondering from those who have already been through the interview, what they're going to ask me?
I remember reading somewhere on here that you need to know yourself and why you picked the Military as a career.

But is there anything else? Should I know information about the Infantry other than just basic knowledge?


----------



## KerryBlue

Before the mods come in and lock/merge this there is this 15 page thread of interview advice just above your post you could read.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0

Also when you do have your interview the MCC conducting it will inform you that you are not supposed to discuss the contents of the interview with others. So no we cannot tell you exactly what you will be asked.


----------



## Alderson

Hm, cheers.


----------



## DAA

Alderson said:
			
		

> Got a call this afternoon to set up my Interview for my Reg Force Infantry Soldier application andd..
> 
> Was just wondering from those who have already been through the interview, what they're going to ask me?
> I remember reading somewhere on here that you need to know yourself and why you picked the Military as a career.
> 
> But is there anything else? Should I know information about the Infantry other than just basic knowledge?



You should know as much as you can about the CF, the occupation(s) you have applied for, basic trg through to your occupation trg and just what kind of life style you are getting yourself into.

At the end of the day, it's just another "job interview".  You don't need to have all the answers and they probably don't expect you to have them.  But at least know what is to come, should you eventually get a job offer.


----------



## vivelespatates

Alderson said:
			
		

> Got a call this afternoon to set up my Interview for my Reg Force Infantry Soldier application andd..
> 
> Was just wondering from those who have already been through the interview, what they're going to ask me?
> I remember reading somewhere on here that you need to know yourself and why you picked the Military as a career.
> 
> But is there anything else? Should I know information about the Infantry other than just basic knowledge?



I think you should know everything about your trade. But at the end, It depends for every interview. Mine last like 15 minutes. About my knowledge for the trade he asked me ''Do you know for what you applied, have you watch the video, read about it?'' - I answered ''Yes'' and that was all this part. The rest of the Interview he was reading a sheet asking me some stuff about the military life, I just had to Answer Yes or No. At the end, other then having Yes/No question, I had two open question concerning my Work experience and my Scolarity.

That was it. Others story I've read here had way more open question than I. But I guess it's case by case. So be as prepared as you can be.


----------



## fyrious

i did my interview about a week ago, guys don't sweat it.  its a very cut and dry interview basically read off a piece of paper, and with mine the person doing the interview seemed like he did not want to be doing it which didn't help the whole interview since i felt like i was burdening him.  hahaha!


----------



## JoeDos

I have my interview September 11th, I am very nervous I have filled out the interview prep sheet to the best of my ability and I will be trying to remember it over the next couple weeks. Just wondering if anyone had some good tips besides be yourself and dress nice. (I plan to go with dress shirt, dress pants, tie, and blazer). 

Am I allowed to bring the prep sheet into the interview with me just in-case I get nerved out? Also should I bring a updated resume?


----------



## Gunshark

Read this thread. Your attire is good, don't forget dress shoes and neat hair. Find standard sets of job interview questions online and answer them out loud as if you were interviewing - this will help you get into the interview mode, think of relevant things to say, and cover lots of material. Just like preparing for a civilian job interview. Go over the forces.ca website including the multimedia section, know about your trades and the CAF. Sit straight and act respectful. Yes, bring an updated resume with you if it has changed from the one they have on file. I am sure it's fine to bring pen and paper, even if paper contains some notes, though you shouldn't rely on the notes. Don't be nervous, nobody is trying to fail you, just want to know more about you. You'll be fine! Did I mention go over this thread? Good luck!


----------



## JoeDos

Is this overkill? Dress pants, white dress shirt, black tie, blazer, and black dress shoes. I normally like to dress for success,.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Is this overkill? Dress pants, white dress shirt, black tie, blazer, and black dress shoes. I normally like to dress for success,.


My thought is no. Many people in my RC were dressed similarly for their interviews. 
Like the old saying goes: dress like you already have the job. If you take it seriously and dress like you want it, the interviewer is far more likely to take you seriously.
I know you've been waiting a while for this. Don't be nervous, I found the interview to be a lot like most other professional interviews I've had. Be prepared, know WHY you want to join the forces, know information about your chosen trades, and the rest should come naturally.
Good luck!


----------



## DonaldMcL

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Is this overkill? Dress pants, white dress shirt, black tie, blazer, and black dress shoes. I normally like to dress for success,.



Not recommended, but I went in PT shorts and tshirt for my interview. I was told I was doing the PT test... Oops!


----------



## JoeDos

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Not recommended, but it went in PT shorts and tshirt for my interview. I was told I was doing the PT test... Oops!



I know for a fact I am doing my interview, the only other thing would be a medical but I already confirmed with my file manager that I wont be getting a medical until the interview is done.


----------



## MuddyCross

Heyhey​I am going to be interviewed shortly for the forces and I want to know if anyone has some tips or tricks to mastering this part of the application process. Also if you have gone through the interview and are allowed to say what some of the questions are, please share. Or give me an idea of what to expect. I read online that they as you if you "can kill someone". Is that true?​
Let me know,

a RMC hopeful


----------



## George Wallace

As an aspiring candidate to go to university under the ROTP, it would be beneficial if you learned a few things first:

1.  Research;
2.  Pay attention to detail; and 
3.  Think before you post.

You asked a question that has been asked thousands of times before and answered on this site alone.  Please feel free to read those comments in the thread especially dedicated to "The INTERVIEW".

http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0.html


TOPIC LOCKED


----------



## Offstar1029

I just received a call yesterday setting up my interview and medical exam. Now I have a question for people who went through the interview for crewman and infantry what kind of questions do they ask you for those trades?


----------



## mariomike

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> Now I have a question for people who went through the interview for crewman and infantry what kind of questions do they ask you for those trades?



 Armoured Interview Questions  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87695.0;nowap

 Interview-Understand your trade (Infantry) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113091.0


----------



## Pwegman

I'm preparing for the interview and found that on the web . If it can help someone else too its a pleasure for me to share this with you guys. List of question that can be ask in the interview :  http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf


----------



## DAA

Or why not just follow the Interview instructions provided right on their website?

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#tab6


----------



## RayJ20

Feb 1st 2016 scheduled interview/medical. What should I expect? If successful, what comes afterwards? Thank-you.


----------



## mariomike

Volcomfly said:
			
		

> Feb 1st 2016 scheduled interview/medical. What should I expect?



You may, or may not, find these discussions of interest. 

Interview advice (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.250
15 pages.

See also,
Interview
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++interview&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ozakVo-SKuqM8QfTiraoBA&gws_rd=ssl

If considering what to wear / how to dress for your interview, some advice here,

WHAT SHOULD I WEAR?!?!?!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97112.100

What to wear to the Interview. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35806.0/nowap.html

What did you wear to your interview?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/464.0

Enrollment Medical
http://army.ca/forums/index.php?board=72.0



			
				Volcomfly said:
			
		

> If successful, what comes afterwards?



After the Interview, Medical, and CFAT  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115377.0

As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike said:
			
		

> As always, best to contact Recruiting.



It is always good to READ what is posted first, before you ask a question that has been asked hundreds of times alre


----------



## RayJ20

I immediately got an answer. So, instead of spending countless minutes or hours looking for an answer, an answer was brought right to my topic. Genius.


----------



## Mirin

Volcomfly said:
			
		

> I immediately got an answer. So, instead of spending countless minutes or hours looking for an answer, an answer was brought right to my topic. Genius.



That's a pretty poor way to look at it.  This forum has stickied topics dedicated to your questions.  All you have to do is read...


----------



## RayJ20

Point was not to offend anyone, however some seem to offend easily. I asked for help, and help was brought to my topic. The info was in more detail, and with supported links. So, not only did i get a decent answer, i received the necessary links needed instead of searching over outdated posts, or vague topics. Also, this question could be helpful to any others seeking the same answers to the questions I have asked. Therefore making my topic and questions reasonable without a doubt. Others after me can now click my topic, and see clearly without searching all over the forums, and have links related all in one spot. I don't understand why so many people took offence to this. I'm only trying to help myself, and fellow brothers. For those who accused me of laziness, I shake my head to you. I thank those who acknowledged my efforts.


----------



## Ludoc

Volcomfly said:
			
		

> Also, this question could be helpful to any others seeking the same answers to the questions I have asked. Therefore making my topic and questions reasonable without a doubt. Others after me can now click my topic, and see clearly without searching all over the forums, and have links related all in one spot.



But they won't do that. Instead, they will start yet another new thread on information that has already been covered ad nauseam. You could have accomplished the exact same thing as Mariomike by using the search function of this site or Google. 

Don't try to hide your laziness by some misguided show of altruism. Your intent was not improve the availability of information on the site, but to have someone spoon feed you that information.


----------



## RayJ20

You all need to settle down. I wanted information, this site is for that. I asked a question. Stop arguing this. Instead of arguing, try adding more information related to the topic. There are many views on this topic. It is helping others and it is from 2016 rather than outdated information dating back to 2003. Answer the question don't argue that it's already been asked.


----------



## PuckChaser

Volcomfly said:
			
		

> You all need to settle down. I wanted information, this site is for that. I asked a question. Stop arguing this. Instead of arguing, try adding more information related to the topic. There are many views on this topic. It is helping others and it is from 2016 rather than outdated information dating back to 2003. Answer the question don't argue that it's already been asked.



Make sure you mention your laziness and self-entitled attitude to the recruiter in your interview. It'll give you extra marks, those are qualities we look for.

There's a reason we keep topics grouped together, for ease of searching so you can read from the newest and backwards under you get your answer. If you're not capable of doing that, that's your loss and you'll end up either banned or on a read-only mode.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Volcomfly said:
			
		

> Point was not to offend anyone, however some seem to offend easily. I asked for help, and help was brought to my topic. The info was in more detail, and with supported links. So, not only did i get a decent answer, i received the necessary links needed instead of searching over outdated posts, or vague topics. Also, this question could be helpful to any others seeking the same answers to the questions I have asked. Therefore making my topic and questions reasonable without a doubt. Others after me can now click my topic, and see clearly without searching all over the forums, and have links related all in one spot. I don't understand why so many people took offence to this. I'm only trying to help myself, and fellow brothers. For those who accused me of laziness, I shake my head to you. I thank those who acknowledged my efforts.



You certainly come across as a team player.  We are looking forward to having you on our team


----------



## RayJ20

This question was intended to help me and others. The first person who responded did indeed help. It's nice to have information all under one topic rather than searching a bunch, that may or may not be even relevant. Sometimes there are topics, and inside the very topic are not answers at all. That's what this, and teamwork is all about isn't it... helping others. 

Thank-you.


----------



## Loachman

Merged.

As advised, Volcomfly, learn to use the Search Function.

And settle down.


----------



## DAA

Volcomfly said:
			
		

> Point was not to offend anyone, however some seem to offend easily. I asked for help, and help was brought to my topic. The info was in more detail, and with supported links. So, not only did i get a decent answer, i received the necessary links needed instead of searching over outdated posts, or vague topics. Also, this question could be helpful to any others seeking the same answers to the questions I have asked. Therefore making my topic and questions reasonable without a doubt. Others after me can now click my topic, and see clearly without searching all over the forums, and have links related all in one spot. I don't understand why so many people took offence to this. I'm only trying to help myself, and fellow brothers. For those who accused me of laziness, I shake my head to you. I thank those who acknowledged my efforts.



It would have been a lot easier had you just looked at and read the CAF Recruiting Website, seeing as they are the people who manage this process, not Army.ca.

Medical  --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#tab5

Interview --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#tab6


----------



## Jules Gittens

Hello. I was just wondering about the interview coming up. I have passed my cfat and physical. Is the interviewer gonna ask me about alcohol consumption (as stated before i admitted to it on substance abuse forms). Thanks


----------



## DAA

Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> Hello. I was just wondering about the interview coming up. I have passed my cfat and physical. Is the interviewer gonna ask me about alcohol consumption (as stated before i admitted to it on substance abuse forms). Thanks



You applied to the CF "online", did you not bother to read what was on their website?

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#tab6


----------



## Loachman

Mr Gittens

You need to worry less about every little thing, and READ MORE in the older threads here while POSTING LESS until you have done some homework - which includes the Forces.ca website, as DAA just pointed out.

There is a SIXTEEN-PAGE thread entitled "Interview advice (merged)" here. It is even STICKIED so that you do not have to look very hard to find it. I have just merged your thread into that one.

If you cannot be bothered to make even minimal effort on your part, then nobody else is likely to make any effort either.

If, however, you have made a genuine and honest effort to locate answers to questions and cannot find any, we will be glad to help.

You will not be coddled should you be accepted into the CF. You will either perform to the expected standard, or be left behind. You may as well get used to that now.


----------



## mariomike

Asked and answered in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding for reference,

Question about the interview
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123203/post-1438099/topicseen.html#new
"I have my medical/interview tomorrow, and I have a huge debate in my head regarding my beard. I am wondering if just keeping it neat and tidy is acceptable for the interview or if I should shave my beard off entirely."


----------



## timed

If I have my interview and medical on the same day, do I wear a suit or a t-shirt and shorts (which is recommended for the medical)?


----------



## Gunshark

timed said:
			
		

> If I have my interview and medical on the same day, do I wear a suit or a t-shirt and shorts (which is recommended for the medical)?



Suit/business attire for the interview, and t-shirt/shorts for the medical. You will be given a chance to change.


----------



## mariomike

timed said:
			
		

> If I have my interview and medical on the same day, do I wear a suit or a t-shirt and shorts (which is recommended for the medical)?



WHAT SHOULD I WEAR?!?!?!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13479.200.html
9 pages.

What to wear to the Interview
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35806.0

What did you wear to your interview?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/464.0

Just did my interview and medical
https://army.ca/forums/threads/71148/post-719251.html#msg719251
The safe bet is always business casual, though someone may know better then I. 

I got a question about my CF interview this week
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22346.0
OP: I know there are a lot of threads about what to wear, but I was thinking of going out and buying a really nice but reasonably priced, suit and some new shiny black shoes for my interview.  Is that over dressing?  That is what i usually wear for job interviews.

Interview Tomorrow  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101073.0
I've got an interview tomorrow and I plan on wearing dress pants, Dress shirt but I'm wondering if a Tie is going a bit to formal. 

interview  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13452.0
Like the title says its a stupid question, but what do I wear to the interview?
6 pages.

Medical and interview  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/88249.0
Depends what ''Casual'' is for you. I wouldn't wear jeans or a t-shirt for the interview personally. Dress pants and dress shirt I would say and clean shoes. 
It's the part where they evaluate you so I think it's important to look your best. I'm not saying wear a tuxedo but look decent.

etc...

See also,

What to wear to Interview
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+wear+interview&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=kslYV_P_IoKN8Qe6v76YDQ&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## timed

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Suit/business attire for the interview, and t-shirt/shorts for the medical. You will be given a chance to change.



Thanks!

Also, I saw those posts about what to wear for the interview, but I was wondering what to wear if my medical and interview are on the same day. I didn't know I'd have a chance to change.


----------



## BlueAngels14

If your medical and interview are both scheduled on the same day, then bring both attires, there are no short cuts. Wear your shorts and t-shirt underneath your suit or change out of it after. The CF interview are like any job interviews so dress appropriately. During your medical the personnel will definitely do some testing that requires you to be in shorts. I had to make two separate trips for my medical and interview, I would have loved to have them scheduled on the same date since it takes me two hours to get to my CFRC.


----------



## mariomike

timed said:
			
		

> Also, I saw those posts about what to wear for the interview, but I was wondering what to wear if my medical and interview are on the same day. I didn't know I'd have a chance to change.



I would follow the instructions from Recruiting,

Medical exam 
•bring a pair of shorts & t-shirt to wear during the exam, but we do provide a disposable gown and shorts. 

Interview
•Put some thought into what you will wear and how you want to present yourself.


----------



## Gunshark

Applicants are still overthinking this step. It's just a job interview like any other! You dress appropriately (business or business casual), act appropriately (sit up straight, speak in respectful manner), and come prepared (know general things about your trades and the CAF, know how to answer general interview questions). That's all there is to it.

If you're lucky to have medical on the same day, still show up dressed as mentioned above, and bring a bag with tshirt/shorts/running shoes with you. You will be asked to change when they need you to.


----------



## mariomike

Gunshark said:
			
		

> bring a bag with tshirt/shorts/running shoes with you.



Do you need to bring running shoes to the medical?

Medical exam 
•bring a pair of shorts & t-shirt to wear during the exam, but we do provide a disposable gown and shorts.


----------



## Gunshark

mariomike said:
			
		

> Do you need to bring running shoes to the medical?



Strictly speaking - no. But I find it's a better look than wearing your interview dress shoes with PT gear.


----------



## mariomike

Gunshark said:
			
		

> Strictly speaking - no. But I find it's a better look than wearing your interview dress shoes with PT gear.



I guess it doesn't much matter. Whatever shoes you decide to wear for the medical will have to be removed anyway so they can check your feet.


----------



## MarwanKhan118

Hi, 

I applied to the reserve force for the infantry position. I completed my medical examt. My question is, how long would it take me to get my phone call/email telling me to come in for my interview? 

And if anybody else knows, how much is the starting pay for an infantry soldier in the reserve. It would be great if anybody could provide a detailed answer,

Thank you.


----------



## mariomike

MarwanKhan118 said:
			
		

> My question is, how long would it take me to get my phone call/email telling me to come in for my interview?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



			
				MarwanKhan118 said:
			
		

> And if anybody else knows, how much is the starting pay for an infantry soldier in the reserve.



Pay Scales for Primary RESERVE
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123857/post-1450459/topicseen.html#new


----------



## Gunshark

> how long would it take me to get my phone call/email telling me to come in for my interview?



Anywhere from a couple of weeks to several months.



> how much is the starting pay for an infantry soldier in the reserve



For non-commissioned members, about $90/day (or $45/half-day) before tax.


----------



## josebot533

Hello. So i have my interview tomorrow and i want to write down my responses to the questions and practice beforehand
But the canadian forces site is down. Aargh. Is there a site where the information is. I should've done it sooner but work
Comes first. Thanks. 
JR


----------



## josebot533

So it says for the interview to describe the jobs you choose. I get that. 
I was told though that i only qualify for one of the 3. 
Do i still need to tell the captain tomorrow why i choose them or do i only discuss the one i qualified for? 

Thank you


----------



## Silje

josebot533 said:
			
		

> So it says for the interview to describe the jobs you choose. I get that.
> I was told though that i only qualify for one of the 3.
> Do i still need to tell the captain tomorrow why i choose them or do i only discuss the one i qualified for?
> 
> Thank you



If I recall correctly - during my interview they were only interested in the one trade they had open (in my case, this was Pilot). We briefly discussed my other trade choices, but more as an overview and to explain why they were closed at the moment.


----------



## Grant Parker

I've passed every stage up to this. I've received (and accepted) an early conditional offer for Infantry officer. Should I study up on all three trades nonetheless or just concentrate on the trade I was accepted for (Infantry Officer). Also, what should I expect? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## mariomike

Grant Parker said:
			
		

> Any advice is welcome.



Interview advice (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12755.0.html
17 pages.

See also,

WHAT SHOULD I WEAR?!?!?!  
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/13479.150
9 pages.

Interview
https://www.google.ca/search?sclient=psy-ab&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1536&bih=723&q=site:navy.ca++interview&oq=site:navy.ca++interview&gs_l=serp.3...100879.101535.1.102486.4.4.0.0.0.0.95.183.2.2.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..2.0.0.0uqxaBc8QJ4&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.146496531,d.amc&ech=1&psi=3fmdWJfHCYrJjwTkyZ-4Aw.1486748129146.11&ei=DvqdWPTCKKWUjwSG6q2IBA&emsg=NCSR&noj=1

etc...


----------



## montoya

Not that I know anything but seeing as you already have an offer, is there an interview required?  Seems bass-akwards but then......


----------



## Kenpo

Good afternoon Ladies and Gentleman, 

 I have a question which I haven't been able to find any info on so far in the forums, and was hoping someone would be able to shed some light. I completed the CFAT, personality trait test, fitness test, medical exam, character interview, credit check, reference check and background check. All of which was done from March 2017- April 2017. I still have my criminal record check pending. I was told by my recruiter that I have to have an additional interview with my reserve unit. What can I expect going into this interview. I apologize in advance if there is already a thread covering this. Also, I am applying as a DEO and the trade being 'Infantry Officer' in the reserves. 

Thank you once again. Cheers


----------



## da1root

Kenpo said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Ladies and Gentleman,
> 
> I have a question which I haven't been able to find any info on so far in the forums, and was hoping someone would be able to shed some light. I completed the CFAT, personality trait test, fitness test, medical exam, character interview, credit check, reference check and background check. All of which was done from March 2017- April 2017. I still have my criminal record check pending. I was told by my recruiter that I have to have an additional interview with my reserve unit. What can I expect going into this interview. I apologize in advance if there is already a thread covering this. Also, I am applying as a DEO and the trade being 'Infantry Officer' in the reserves.
> 
> Thank you once again. Cheers


Each Reserve Unit is different, you should get in touch directly with the Primary Reserve Unit to discuss when your interview might occur.


----------



## bendayable

Hello all, 

Civilian applying for the forces here. I am graduating in the next few weeks and I already submitted my application in January for the infantry reserve officer trade. Did all the tests, did my first interview. During the interview, I learned some new (very pertinent) information that makes me want to join the full-time force. I want a career in the forces and I want to satisfy this calling that has been itching for far too long. 

Problem is, I am so late in the application process that I am not sure what will come next. My recruiter is unavailable and I have to wait for a response from the Reserve regiment that I am applying for. 

Would my next step be to go to the recruitment office to speak to a full time recruiter? 

I tried to give the most information possible while respecting the confidentiality of the recruitment process. Is there any more info I need to give to receive an accurate response? 

Thank you in advance for any and all help!


----------



## mariomike

You may find these discussions regarding changing applications from Reserve to Regular of interest,

Changing from reserve to regular force application 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/109809.0
"Am I allowed to have a application in reserves and reg force at the same time?" 

Can I have an application open for both reserves and regular force? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114610.0


			
				Goose15 said:
			
		

> No, you are only able to have one application for one entry plan at any one time.



Changing my application? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112952.0


			
				AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I was wondering how I would go about changing my application from Reserves to Regular Force?



etc...

Reply from a Recruiter,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> You cannot have two applications active at the same time, so you will need to choose which route you wish to pursue.  If your application is currently active for the Reserve Force, you will need to reapply online as a Regular Force applicant in order to start that process.



_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.

Edit as per Buck's post.


----------



## da1root

Just to update some of the information given, you shouldn't re-apply online.  The recruiting system has a new software package that will flag your file as problematic if you try to submit a new application when you already have one on the go.

Your best bet is to either visit the CFRC closest to you or email them (all CFRC's follow the email of info.location@forces.gc.ca  for example CFRC Toronto is info.toronto@forces.gc.ca) and let them know that you would like to update your profile to reflect that you wish to join the Regular Force.  Depending on where you were in the process you may need to redo some of the process steps.


----------



## bendayable

Thank you for the info @all, this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

I had always been told that at the end of an interview you always ask the interviewer a question(s). In fact I had been told by my Grade 10 civics/careers teacher that asking a question at the end of an interview was one of the most important parts of the interview. I've had quite a few job interviews before and I always asked a question(s) at the end; but for some reason during my Canadian Forces interview, when the Captain asked me if I had any questions I said (against everything I had been taught and every instinct in my body) that I didn't. I've been kicking myself ever since.
Does anyone see this as being a potential disqualifying factor for me?


----------



## CEDE NULLIS

Don't sweat it too much man. I doubt it will be a disqualifying factor and I wouldn't say you screwed up "royally". 

If you did well in the rest of the interview I am sure everything will be fine. The interviewer is likely not even thinking about it at all. 

Best of luck.


----------



## gryphonv

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> I had always been told that at the end of an interview you always ask the interviewer a question(s). In fact I had been told by my Grade 10 civics/careers teacher that asking a question at the end of an interview was one of the most important parts of the interview. I've had quite a few job interviews before and I always asked a question(s) at the end; but for some reason during my Canadian Forces interview, when the Captain asked me if I had any questions I said (against everything I had been taught and every instinct in my body) that I didn't. I've been kicking myself ever since.
> Does anyone see this as being a potential disqualifying factor for me?



Don't overthink it. Asking a question could of helped your case, it could of hurt it also depending on the context of the question.

The weighting/quality of your application will be a combined mark from your interview, qualifications, and testing. Failing to ask a question won't make or break things in the end. 

If you haven't heard it before, get used to this phrase. "Hurry up and Wait.'

In other words, employ patience.


----------



## RocketRichard

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> I had always been told that at the end of an interview you always ask the interviewer a question(s). In fact I had been told by my Grade 10 civics/careers teacher that asking a question at the end of an interview was one of the most important parts of the interview. I've had quite a few job interviews before and I always asked a question(s) at the end; but for some reason during my Canadian Forces interview, when the Captain asked me if I had any questions I said (against everything I had been taught and every instinct in my body) that I didn't. I've been kicking myself ever since.
> Does anyone see this as being a potential disqualifying factor for me?


Not asking a question at the end of the interview is fine. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketRichard

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> I had always been told that at the end of an interview you always ask the interviewer a question(s). In fact I had been told by my Grade 10 civics/careers teacher that asking a question at the end of an interview was one of the most important parts of the interview. I've had quite a few job interviews before and I always asked a question(s) at the end; but for some reason during my Canadian Forces interview, when the Captain asked me if I had any questions I said (against everything I had been taught and every instinct in my body) that I didn't. I've been kicking myself ever since.
> Does anyone see this as being a potential disqualifying factor for me?


If you didn't have any questions at the end of your interview that is fine. I've interviewed applicants and some didn't have any questions and this was no problem. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

To reiterate what you've been told already, not asking a question will NOT hurt your application.
You are scored on what was said during your interview.  
I have worked alongside MCC's and they don't lower your score simply because you didn't ask a question.

I was posting at the same time... but case in point


			
				RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I've interviewed applicants and some didn't have any questions and this was no problem. Good luck.


----------



## RocketRichard

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> I had always been told that at the end of an interview you always ask the interviewer a question(s). In fact I had been told by my Grade 10 civics/careers teacher that asking a question at the end of an interview was one of the most important parts of the interview. I've had quite a few job interviews before and I always asked a question(s) at the end; but for some reason during my Canadian Forces interview, when the Captain asked me if I had any questions I said (against everything I had been taught and every instinct in my body) that I didn't. I've been kicking myself ever since.
> Does anyone see this as being a potential disqualifying factor for me?


Not asking a question at the end of the interview is fine. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

Rocket... having issues with your posts (i.e. Tapatalk)? LOL


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

Alright that's a load off my mind, thanks everyone!


----------



## RocketRichard

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Rocket... having issues with your posts (i.e. Tapatalk)? LOL


Buck, that I am. 

I added that I've interviewed applicants and some haven't had any questions at the end of the interviews and that's all good. 

Tapatalk is having some issues. Have a great day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neacha67

Hi, I have a Pre-Assessment/security clearance interview this week. What should I expect? Is there anything I can do to prepare? 
Thanks so much!

Laura


----------



## da1root

neacha67 said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a Pre-Assessment/security clearance interview this week. What should I expect? Is there anything I can do to prepare?
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Laura


It's standard questions like Do you have family outside of Canada? Do you own property outside of Canada? Have you spent X number of months in the last Z years outside of Canada?  If so, Where?
It's not a pass/fail thing, they're standardized questions - you don't need to "prep", just answer honestly and if you're unsure of an answer state that you're unsure and need to look into it and get the answer back at a later date.


----------



## neacha67

Excellent thanks so much. I was worried this was also going to be a regular interview as well. I had already filled out all the forms many months ago so I'd this do it is in person as well?


----------



## da1root

neacha67 said:
			
		

> Excellent thanks so much. I was worried this was also going to be a regular interview as well. I had already filled out all the forms many months ago so I'd this do it is in person as well?


If you are also doing the CFAT/TSD you'll probably do a regular interview at the same time as well; but if this is only for pre-secure then it's not the regular interview.


----------



## arvintruf

I applied several months ago to the marine tech trade and the navy weapons tech trade. during my interview, I was only asked about Marine technician and weapons technician was never discussed. At the time, marine technician was desperately trying to fill positions. Is it possible that the selection officer never cleared me for the weapons technician trade because he never asked me questions regarding that trade?


----------



## JRouslton

Hi All, 

I am applying to become a CIC officer, and I just got the date for my interview. I know that the CIC isn't the same as the Reg Forces, or even the Primary Reserves, but I still want to succeed at my interview. 

On another thread there was talk about an interview prep form, but when I tried each link provided, they all came up 404 not found.

Is there anyone who has a copy of the form, and/or any other advice to help me out?

Thank you, 

Jonathon


----------



## da1root

JRouslton said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying to become a CIC officer, and I just got the date for my interview. I know that the CIC isn't the same as the Reg Forces, or even the Primary Reserves, but I still want to succeed at my interview.
> 
> On another thread there was talk about an interview prep form, but when I tried each link provided, they all came up 404 not found.
> 
> Is there anyone who has a copy of the form, and/or any other advice to help me out?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jonathon



On the old CAF website there was a section that walked you through the recruiter process step by step; however back in the fall the CAF website was taken over and had to conform to the common look and feel of all other Federal Websites and this information is no longer on the recruiting website.  Unless someone has a copy of it this is not information that is currently on the current website.


----------



## JRouslton

In searching the web, I think I have found it. 

http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf


----------



## neacha67

Hi, I keep reading about the interview sample that people are given. I have never received this nor can I find them on the CAF website. I am a Manger in the same field I am applying for. I still want to be as prepared as possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigmoodmonday

Hi, 

is there anything I should bring to my interview? Resume, cover letter, etc?

thank you


----------



## BeyondTheNow

bigmoodmonday said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> is there anything I should bring to my interview? Resume, cover letter, etc?
> 
> thank you



I know things have changed somewhat since I did mine, but I treated it like a civilian job interview. Looked professional, had copies of resume, cover letter and relevant paperwork like certificates, education, references, even simple things like had my own pen, etc. Be prepared. It never hurts to present yourself well and leave a lasting impression anywhere you go. Speaking from personal experience, even if you don’t end up needing to provide any of that paperwork again, the Recruiter is still an individual who is investing their time and effort into getting you through the process (for several reasons). It’s easier for them if they see a person with potential and good attitude. There may be times you’ll have to seek their assistance with questions outside of the standard process depending on your personal circumstances. They’ll be more inclined to take a bit of extra time with an individual who shows personal pride and confidence.


----------



## ontheedge

I’m not sure if it’s been said before... or asked. In civvie side it’s good practice to follow up an interview with an email thanking your interviewer. They took an hour to hear you blab about yourself when they could have been at home in an epsom salt bath so some recognition I would imagine might be appreciated. 

The email of your interviewer might be found in the email you received setting up the interview. 

I’ve been interviewed but not offered so take my advice with a large grain of salt.  Epsom that is.


----------



## JKirke

Hi All,

I have been scheduled for my Interview\Medical on the 12th of February. Only thing that seems odd to me is I have the medical before the interview, I have searched for answers but couldn't seem to find any. I am going to have some time to clean up and change my clothes after the medical? Seems odd to have it first in my honest opinion.

Cheers


----------



## mariomike

JKirke said:
			
		

> I am going to have some time to clean up and change my clothes after the medical?



From what I remember, there wasn't much to "clean up" after the Medical. 

From the Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.6475

It's not uncommon to have Medical and Interview scheduled for the same day. I haven't read on here of any problems.

See also,

Medical and Interview
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=Hj5cXNyQC4_IsQWx9aX4BQ&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++medical+and+interview&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++medical+and+interview&gs_l=psy-ab.3...41053.42317..44698...0.0..0.104.174.1j1......0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71.nIQ8BhNHUHw


----------



## kinglouie1995

JKirke said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I have been scheduled for my Interview\Medical on the 12th of February. Only thing that seems odd to me is I have the medical before the interview, I have searched for answers but couldn't seem to find any. I am going to have some time to clean up and change my clothes after the medical? Seems odd to have it first in my honest opinion.
> 
> Cheers



I had my medical and interview the same day, in my experience I was given around an hour in between the two. Plenty of time to change and prepare.


----------



## crlemesur

Hey guys, I'm going in for my interview next month for NWO and was wondering what kinds of questions they might ask. I took note of what little information they give us on the Canadian Forces website, but if there's other stuff I should prepare for please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Jesdeleau

Does the "Be Honest" advice really work on interviews? I am a recent graduate and have done tons of interviews, in which I have all failed, because of being "honest". I am a naturally shy person, introvert and soft-spoken. I guess, I look weak as a person and I am also short (lol). People often think I'm not athletic but I'm pretty strong and I am good at making prompt decisions. I just don't like being rude and I believe there is always a nice way to get through stuff. Anyway, I tend to "undersell" myself during interviews because that is the kind of person I am. I hate bragging and exaggerating things. I want to be straightforward. We all need work and I will certainly do well. I went to the "best" (ranking wise) university so that's kinda a good indication of my capabilities (or maybe not).

I decided that this time, for my interview for an Engineering Officer position, I will exaggerate about my leadership skills. I have not done anything that required any military leadership, nor was I active in co-curricular activities. I am just scared that I would fail just for being completely honest. I know and I believe that I have too much potential and I just need a bit of training to be better. However, with all these competitors, I believe I should oversell myself effectively.

What do you guys think? Is it wrong? Should I be HONEST instead? Say that I'm a fast learner and I could improve my leadership skills? I badly want to be in the military.


----------



## mariomike

Jesdeleau said:
			
		

> Should I be HONEST instead?



They used to teach us in school that, "Honesty is the best policy."

As an officer candidate, I would think that would be especially true.


----------



## cld617

Jesdeleau said:
			
		

> I have not done anything that required any military leadership
> Should I be HONEST instead?



Kind of assumed given that you're not a military leader yet, you shouldn't and aren't expected to have any. Yes be honest, answer their questions the best you can and keep your answers relevant to the topic. Don't try to steer the conversation towards fabrications of leadership, there's a good chance you'll do more damage than good to your potential career.


----------



## Jesdeleau

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Honesty is the best policy."



I used to believe in that as well but the system has scarred and failed me really bad. I know some of my former classmates who are lazy and not as competent but have easily gotten a job for simply putting up a mask. HRs (not sure if it's the same in the military) tend to want to hear the generic answers. Lies become the truth when they are said with confidence, which really disgusts me. However, that's the reality outside the forces. This is my dream job so I do not want to blow my chance. I'm very torn. I would hope recruiters in the forces don't think like the typical HRs.


----------



## Jesdeleau

cld617 said:
			
		

> Don't try to steer the conversation towards fabrications of leadership, there's a good chance you'll do more damage than good to your potential career.



Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## mariomike

jessi said:
			
		

> I used to believe in that as well but the system has scarred and failed me really bad.



I've heard a lot of bad jokes about that saying over the years. But, they don't belong here.


----------



## Blackadder1916

jessi said:
			
		

> . . . easily gotten a job for simply putting up a mask. . . .



Thing to remember, you're not applying for a "job".  You're applying for a career, a profession.  This isn't the typical recruitment of somebody out of school who is being considered for a specific position and is expected to be able to hit the ground running.  The recruiters don't know where you will eventually be working, though they will have a general idea about what you will be doing for the first few years of your military service and most of your first few years will be learning how to do the job.



> . . . hope recruiters in the forces don't think like the typical HRs.



Recruiters aren't "HRs" as you may think of such a profession.  They are serving officers and NCOs who have been chosen to work in recruiting outside of their trades.  They could be pilots, combat arms, sailors, technicians, engineers, etc.  They have all done one of the jobs that applicants have come looking for.  By the time they are employed in recruiting they have had several years of soldiering in which to develop a good bullshit meter.  So don't bullshit, it will most likely be detected.  Though a good bullshit artist may make a good impression as to quality, honest answers have a greater chance of making a better impression.


----------



## Jesdeleau

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Though a good bullshit artist may make a good impression as to quality, honest answers have a greater chance of making a better impression.



Woah 😲 nicely put. After days of contemplating, I’ve decided to be honest. Thanks for all the great advices 🙏🏻. Gives me the impression that the military is filled with good people. Really hope I could get in.


----------



## Xylric

I've found that my major concern with interviews is being in essence _*too*_ honest.

Here's the thing, though - a number of positions I've applied to, this weakness has been viewed as a significant asset - especially if it means that I am functionally incapable of taking moral or ethical shortcuts.


----------



## Marenzo

All of you seem to be overthinking it. My interview for reserves was nothing like an actual job interview. Dress well, sign their papers and don't say you've joined to kill people, and boom you're enrolled.

I was wearing a black t-shirt and brown chinos at the interview because I only had 5 items in my wardrobe at that time.


----------



## mariomike

Muhammad said:
			
		

> My interview for reserves was nothing like an actual job interview.



Although a long time ago, neither was mine. 

The PRes interview was pleasant enough. But, the "actual job interview" was toxic.

They stopped doing them years ago. But back then, it was a "stress interview". 

It was a technique to test how the applicant dealt with pressure by taking them out of their comfort zone.

They still do the panel type interview, aka an oral board. But, now it's a handshake, with a pleasant send-off.


----------



## Never_giving_up

Hello, 
I have an interview for the EME engineering officer position next week. Do you folks have any tips on what to expect ? 
Did anyone do an engineering officer interview lately?


----------



## crlemesur

I just did an interview for Naval Warfare Officer. It's a good idea to be able to explain why your education, work experience, and personal experiences relate to the job and why you think you'd be a good candidate and leader. I thought it was a good idea to prepare a resume and cover letter, and so did the interviewer when I presented it, it seemed. It was very laid back and relaxed, so don't sweat it. Good luck!


----------



## Jesdeleau

Never_giving_up, 

I just had my interview. I don’t have the best (not even good) interview skills. I just remained honest. My education and CFAT sort of vouched for me. It showed that I lacked experience and leadership because I am a new graduate. Nonetheless, I passed. I believe I wouldn’t have passed if it were for a Civilian job. I was not that articulate and stuttered a bit. I did not effectively « sell » myself, per se. The questions were straightforward. Don’t worry too much. Just be yourself. They could see through you. I think the trick is to not try so hard. Be humble and show that you are hardworking and willing to learn. If you have enough experience, make sure to have examples. Anyway, I am not allowed to give more details.

You’ll do great!


----------



## EncryptoID

I visited the local detachment twice and both times the recruiters were different. I asked them if a B.tech undergraduate degree counts for officer occupation. The first one said NO and the other one said Yes. I'm really confused here, I want to pursue a degree but not waste time. If it matters I'm getting a degree from BCIT. Any advice would be helpful.
Also, one recruiter from reserves unit said i can use friend as a reference and a recruiter from another reserves unit said I can't.

Who do I listen to?


----------



## winds_13

For many officer occupations, the minimum Entry Standard is any Bachelors degree, including a Bachelors in Technology. Certain occupations, however, require specific degrees.

As for references, you cannot use friends, family, family friends, or coworkers. There are instructions on the front of the Personal  Verification Form that stipulate this.


----------



## EncryptoID

winds_13 said:
			
		

> For many officer occupations, the minimum Entry Standard is any Bachelors degree, including a Bachelors in Technology. Certain occupations, however, require specific degrees.
> 
> As for references, you cannot use friends, family, family friends, or coworkers. There are instructions on the front of the Personal  Verification Form that stipulate this.



That's what I was confused about. I emailed two reserves recruiter and they said that I can use friends. Even on the form they gave me friends was an option


----------



## winds_13

EncryptoID, again, the front page of the Personal Verification Form clearly states that relatives, friends, family friends, and coworkers are not valid references as they are not able to provide an unbiased evaluation of your character. 

I recommend reading the form that you are filling out, it has the answer to your question written on it.


----------

